# Anyone know this idiot motorcyclist?



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=P5I2sJVkxUw


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 May 2014)

WOW What a dick!


----------



## Glow worm (20 May 2014)

That's crazy. Another dangerous ar$ehole mid-life crisis merchant on a motorbike. See loads of them around here pulling all kind of ridiculous stunts on the road. Plod should have hauled him off instead of having a go at the poor bloke on the bike who was postitioned fine.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

he calls himself The Phantom Fighter, the pathetic inadequate impotent fart knocker.


----------



## BSRU (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> he calls himself The Phantom Fighter, the pathetic inadequate impotent fart knocker.


@*DragonDucatis* on twitter.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

Page error.


----------



## User6179 (20 May 2014)

That was totally on purpose to teach the cyclist a lesson imo.


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2014)

Looks to me like he saw that the cyclist was on his phone, thought he'd try a punishment pass but didn't reckon with the extreme width of those strange handlebars.

Stupid anyway.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

I don't know who was worse, the police woman in that big coat or the dick motorcyclist.
She just wouldn't listen to the cyclist!
The phone part was wrong, but the dick CAUSED the accident by being impatient....AS USUAL!
What chance do we have when sh## like this happens?


----------



## thefollen (20 May 2014)

Terrible motorcycling there. Ok the cyclist chap shouldn't be on his phone, but the biker would have made contact regardless. He only saw the phone after contact and the cyclist didn't appear to deviate from a straight line.

I ride a motorcycle myself (as well as the bicycles) and I'd never do that. Goes without saying that it's no hassle to chill out and stay well behind a slower road user before a safe overtaking opportunity presents itself. You'll all end up at the same lights (in London anyway).


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2014)

He passed way to close through too small a gap, he should of been patient. As above he only saw the phone afterwards, that cyclist must have been in a rage not being allowed to speak and getting drilled by the biker and the police woman, and are the met police suffering huge cuts or something cause that jacket is designed for Peter crouch.


----------



## KneesUp (20 May 2014)

Comments on here too : http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-2.html


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Typical diversion tactic by the motorcyclist and the cop fell for it. The cyclists's use of a phone as he rode along, while stupid, had no bearing on the bad driving of the rider who hit him.

Hopefully that biker will be reported soon.

GC

(edited to correct typo)


----------



## Profpointy (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3090958, member: 9609"]So clearly he knows he was in the wrong![/QUOTE]

he's not getting much support on ducatichat either


----------



## gaz (20 May 2014)

FYI: We found his numberplate and potentially some other info about him.
Some info has been passed to traffic cops for them to look into.


----------



## gaz (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3090962, member: 9609"]Out of curiosity, I am bemused at the road layout, what is the narrow little track the cyclist is on in the middle of the road that comes to an end at the traffic lights?[/QUOTE]
Confusing I know, but it isn't a cycle lane. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.502235,-0.141891,3a,75y,270.92h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s-60-FNVTgeqnjrg1ZiP7Kw!2e0


----------



## benb (20 May 2014)

I don't think cyclists should ride whilst on the phone, but it's not actually illegal, and this cyclist was going along perfectly straight and predictable.

That motorcyclist is an utter _[expletive deleted]_ and should be off the road.


----------



## cd365 (20 May 2014)

The motorcyclist is an arse and should be done for that


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=P5I2sJVkxUw


 
It appears he's now deleted his Youtube and Twitter accounts. I wonder why, after all, the cyclist caused it didn't he?

GC


----------



## User6179 (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It appears he's now deleted his Youtube and Twitter accounts. I wonder why, after all, the cyclist caused it didn't he?
> 
> GC



Tinternet Mafia will still get him!!!!!!!


----------



## .stu (20 May 2014)

Well, at least we can rest assured in the knowledge that the motorcyclist is currently sh*tting himself right now as he desperately tries to delete all the incriminating evidence off youtube/twitter/forums etc.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

it's like robbing a bank then taking a photo of the cash spread out on your bed and posting a photo on face tube of you making gun shapes with your hands like a complete ****.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

Loving the abuse the motorcycling fraternity are giving him!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Loving the abuse the motorcycling fraternity are giving him!


Are they really other bikers or just some new accounts created by cyclists to give him a well-deserved hard time?

GC


----------



## Markymark (20 May 2014)

Looks to me like the latter as they all have <2 posts to their names.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

There are two copies of the video on Youtube and both list what appears to be the Ducati reg number as OV13VNM. Anyone know how that came about, as I only see a pixelated number plate in the videos.

GC


----------



## gaz (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There are two copies of the video on Youtube and both list what appears to be the Ducati reg number as OV13VNM. Anyone know how that came about, as I only see a pixelated number plate in the videos.
> 
> GC


I found it, it is legit but can't reveal my sources at this moment.


----------



## Markymark (20 May 2014)

NSA?


----------



## Pieface (20 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> NSA?


Gaz is the head of the NSA


----------



## benb (20 May 2014)

Pieface said:


> Gaz is the head of the NSA



The Not Slow Association?


----------



## Origamist (20 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> NSA?


 
Almost. It's an SAS, FBI, Interpol and interweb lynch mob effort. The guy's got no chance...


----------



## jarlrmai (20 May 2014)

One of my colleagues was hit by an orange scambler whilst he was using a pedestrian crossing, we have the 1st four numbers of the plate (we think) but the not the rest.

I'd love to be able to get the full plate.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

gaz said:


> I found it, it is legit but can't reveal my sources at this moment.


 
Ok, thanks.

GC


----------



## Arjimlad (20 May 2014)

This motorcyclist is a dangerous bully who deserves to go the Way of Emma. Well done to CyclingMikey and Gaz for finding out more about him & reporting him to the authorities.


----------



## benb (20 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> One of my colleagues was hit by an orange scambler whilst he was using a pedestrian crossing, we have the 1st four numbers of the plate (we think) but the not the rest.
> 
> I'd love to be able to get the full plate.



That ought to be trivial for the police to locate. I'm sure the PNC will do partial registration searches and then let the officer filter the results by vehicle type.

If they can be bothered, that is.


----------



## Profpointy (20 May 2014)

benb said:


> That ought to be trivial for the police to locate. I'm sure the PNC will do partial registration searches and then let the officer filter the results by vehicle type.
> 
> If they can be bothered, that is.


 didn't the police woman stop the motorbike at the time before deciding to tell the victim off instead


----------



## Spinney (20 May 2014)

Profpointy said:


> didn't the police woman stop the motorbike at the time before deciding to tell the victim off instead


She needs a talking to too - she didn't let the cyclist tell his story, kept banging on about the phone. Maybe she did later, I couldn't watch the whole thing or I'd have put a brick through the screen


----------



## RussellZero (20 May 2014)

I rekon the motorbiker must have thought that it was ok since he had the apparent support of the police at the scene - even though she didn't see what happened and couldn't really take any particular side. Upload video to show everyone else who will surely agree with the policewoman too... OOoops... forgot she hadn't seen what happened - delete, delete!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> She needs a talking too - she didn't let the cyclist tell his story, kept banging on about the phone. Maybe she did later, I couldn't watch the whole thing or I'd have put a brick through the screen


 
She didn't. Every time the cyclist tried to explain how he was hit from behind, she gave him that routine of "But Sir, you shouldn't have been on the phone..." ad nauseam.

GC


----------



## L14M (20 May 2014)

Imo the cyclist is a nobber, and the biker is a twat. I come from a family of bikers, and want one my self but this guy just gives decent bikers bad press and then to release the video footage..


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are they really other bikers or just some new accounts created by cyclists to give him a well-deserved hard time?
> 
> GC


Could be. But well deserved....


----------



## slowmotion (20 May 2014)

I was really disappointed by the incompetence of the PC. She allowed the berk on the motorbike to direct the scene. Per se, phoning when cycling isn't illegal...
https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q604.htm


----------



## Markymark (20 May 2014)

Cyclist on the phone did nothing to contribute to the collision. However, there's no way I'd cycle anywhere that busy on the phone as I'd want full concentration and both hands on the handlebars.


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2014)

Perhaps he was seeing if he'd beat his PB on Strava 

There's a few on here that would be doing the same


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

He reckons he's getting threats from cyclists and motorbikers now.


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

The cyclist is irresponsible and inconsiderate to other road users generally wobbling around whilst on his phone in traffic paying little attention to what's going on around him

That said the motorcyclist causes the accident by his impatience and undertaking stupidly close when he lets the above annoy him

Prosecute them both for inconsiderate cycling/riding or neither is my view


----------



## Sara_H (20 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> The cyclist is irresponsible and inconsiderate to other road users generally wobbling around whilst on his phone in traffic paying little attention to what's going on around him
> 
> That said the motorcyclist causes the accident by his impatience and undertaking stupidly close when he lets the above annoy him
> 
> Prosecute them both for inconsiderate cycling/riding or neither is my view



Can't see the cyclist wobbling around in the footage I viewed.

There's suggestion on the motorbike forums that he deliberately aimed for the cyclist.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

The cyclist wasn't wobbling around at all, and you can't prosecute him because he hasn't broken the law.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 May 2014)

The cyclist is not especially fast and I could not see he was on the phone. Even if he was, it's hardly justification for barging him off his bike, is it ?

I suppose the Ducati rider checked for the presence of adjacent HGVs before biffing him off..


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> The cyclist wasn't wobbling around at all, and you can't prosecute him because he hasn't broken the law.


I would say careless/inconsiderate cycling, he's riding one handed, through busy traffic, paying zero attention to what's going on with traffic around him.....that's my view and I'm sticking to it!

The motorcyclist caused the collision though I agree


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

If it is illegal to ride one-handed then I won't be able to salute magpies, scratch my ear or wave at chums I encounter.

I'm out.


----------



## Saluki (20 May 2014)

The video says that it's private. I am guessing that the poster of the vid has taken it down from public viewing.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> He reckons he's getting threats from cyclists and motorbikers now.



Blimey, he should go to the police...


GC


----------



## Andy_R (20 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> The video says that it's private. I am guessing that the poster of the vid has taken it down from public viewing.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CkO_UoK0jOk


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> Would you still call it inconsiderate if the cyclist had been indicating right? And how on earth can you tell he was 'paying zero attention'?



Taking your hand off briefly to indicate a turn is a world away to riding along one handed holding a phone conversation through a busy junction, filtering around cars and a foot away from oncoming traffic in my opinion.

Zero attention....he's negotiating a hazard (going round cars and through a junction) and not once is seen looking around or to the side to see what traffic is doing around him

I'm not prepared to accept he is without any fault just because he's on a bicycle


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

He wasn't having a conversation, have you actually watched the clip?


----------



## Saluki (20 May 2014)

I gave up at just after 3 minutes. The motorcyclist is a pillock and the policewoman should brush up on her listening skills and not just bunny on about what she 'thinks' happened.


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> He wasn't having a conversation, have you actually watched the clip?


Yes but it sounds like you haven't 

He has the phone to his left ear despite his claims of ' I had it in my hand'


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (20 May 2014)

OP Link taken down - someone has already reposed it here! 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkO_UoK0jOk


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

I've got my hand near my ear, doesn't mean I'm having a conversation. 

The cyclist may have been rash, no need to make stuff up.


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I've got my hand near my ear, doesn't mean I'm having a conversation.
> 
> The cyclist may have been rash, no need to make stuff up.



Get real Glenn, what the hell else was he doing?


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 May 2014)

Motor biker uploaded the video saying ' I guess I was hungry for views'

Well thats worked lol 

Videos here for those who aint seen it 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkO_UoK0jOk#t=47


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> She needs a talking too - she didn't let the cyclist tell his story, kept banging on about the phone. Maybe she did later, I couldn't watch the whole thing or I'd have put a brick through the screen


Agree with your brick idea. At the end the cyclist just pedals off. And the motorbike dick says to her. "Thanks, you've saved me a whole lot of hassle"
They both took advantage of the cyclists soft nature IMHO.


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Imo the cyclist is a nobber, and the biker is a twat. I come from a family of bikers, and want one my self but this guy just gives decent bikers bad press and then to release the video footage..


Why is the cyclist a knobber?
He had the phone, but he had absolutely no blame regards the crash. It was deliberate by the biker IMHO.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Taking your hand off briefly to indicate a turn is a world away to riding along one handed holding a phone conversation through a busy junction in my opinion.
> 
> Zero attention....he's negotiating a hazard (going round cars and through a junction) and not once is seen looking around or to the side to see what traffic is doing around him
> 
> I'm not prepared to accept he is without fault just because he's on a bicycle



He was riding steadily in a straight line at a steady pace. The biker made no attempt to use the next available lane to pass him safely as he could have done and, in my view, deliberately hit the cyclist (watch how just prior to impact, he twitches his bars and gives it a handful of revs).

The cyclist's use of the telephone is stupid but does not detract from the fact that the biker was wholly responsible for the collision. The telephone part is a distraction from the true nature of this event and in no way contributed to the outcome. The cop fell for it and you've fallen for it too.

The biker is a coward.

GC


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Can't see the cyclist wobbling around in the footage I viewed.
> 
> There's suggestion on the motorbike forums that he deliberately aimed for the cyclist.


Me neither. He looked to in control of his bike. The phone is a bad idea though.


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The cyclist's use of the telephone is stupid but does not detract from the fact that the biker was wholly responsible for the collision. The telephone part is a distraction from the true nature of this event and in no way contributed to the outcome. The cop fell for it and you've fallen for it too.
> 
> The biker is a coward.
> 
> GC



I think you'll find I've said twice already the biker caused the collision


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3091535, member: 30090"]Utter bullshit.

It's a complete irrelevance. On the phone or not the mbike twat ******** should not have done what he done, which was on purpose knock him off his bike, the cyclist being on the phone has absolutely nothing to do it, zilch, nadda, nil, zero. You are even beginning to sound like the rider in the vid.
[/QUOTE]

Eloquent as always and as always instead of accepting someone has a different point of view you start making it personal 
Irrespective of the latter collision (which for the third time was the fault of the biker in my view) the cyclist IN MY OPINION was riding without due care for the conditions and road layout


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> I think you'll find I've said twice already the biker caused the collision



I think you'll find you also said the cyclist was "generally wobbling" and that you're "not prepared to accept he is without fault". The cyclist was not at fault in the slightest for the collision.

GC


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 May 2014)

And the irony is that the plank filmed and uploaded it himself.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I think you'll find you also said the cyclist was "generally wobbling" and that you're "not prepared to accept he is without fault". The cyclist was not at fault in the slightest for the collision.
> 
> GC


I agree - personally I wouldn't have been on the phone, and one could argue that his behavior could have distracted him as to what was going on around him, but i fail to see how if the cyclist had not had his phone to his ear he would not have been hit...
Lots of decent bikers out there - but this one seems like a knobber - never even asked if the cyclist was OK. Typical police encounter in my experience as well - listen to everyone else except for the cyclist...


----------



## hopless500 (20 May 2014)

Geez. Me and Mr Hop both have m/bike licences and what that bloke did was deliberate and bloody outrageous, not to mention seriously dangerous


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (20 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> And the irony is that the plank filmed and uploaded it himself.


Kind of shows he thought he was not in the wrong? "You hit me from behind" - "it was from the side actually..." - Bellend...


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

Perhaps not in full control of his bicycle is more accurate then

And whilst the biker collided into him the cyclist gave himself no chance to avoid it as he doesn't appear to be looking around to see what other road users are doing. 
Numerous other vehicles cut across me each day, I take avoiding action and minimise the chance of it by having both hands on the bars, looking around and by adjusting road position to maximise my safety. If they hit me it wouldn't be my 'fault' but I'd rather they didn't thanks


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3091559, member: 30090"]OK, how am I making it personal? And how do you think he was riding without due care for the conditions and road layout?[/QUOTE]
The fact you don't know speaks volumes and I've already said


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The cyclist was not at fault in the slightest for the collision.
> GC


Agreed, but he was a knob for using his phone whilst riding a bike on busy city streets. No where near as big a knob as the git on the motorbike though, who judging by some of his comments has a 'thing' against cyclists and basically got a get out of jail free card because of the phone use.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=P5I2sJVkxUw




Glenn, have you passed this to road.cc? I'm sure they'd be happy to increase the publicity.

GC


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

They have it I think GC, that's when it kicked off this morning.


----------



## Spinney (20 May 2014)

*Mod message:* @User30090 @Big Nick - give it a rest! If you want to continue arguing with each other, do it by PM.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

The motorcyclist admitted he sets his wing mirror to hit cyclists' elbows. He may have done this before.


----------



## Big Nick (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3091571, member: 30090"]Just trying to understand the cycling world of Big Nick.[/QUOTE]
Not much to understand really.

It's based around civil conversation and reasoned debate where people are allowed to have a different point of view to others

Mod - apologies posted after I saw your post above, my final post on the matter

*Mod*: I'll let you off, it must have been nearly simultaneous. This does not mean User30090 is allowed to carry on though...!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Agreed, but he was a knob for using his phone whilst riding a bike on busy city streets. No where near as big a knob as the git on the motorbike though, who judging by some of his comments has a 'thing' against cyclists and basically got a get out of jail free card because of the phone use.




I agree; I've said twice that the use of a phone while riding was stupid but it was ultimately irrelevant to the subsequent assault.

GC


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (20 May 2014)

I started to watch it while in work, but unfortunately the video is no longer public viewable


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

Originally Posted by *phantomfighter* 


I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol

Actually that is more of a "ha ha! I hurt someone" than saying he deliberately adjusted the mirror to hurt someone.

Still.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 May 2014)

The motorcyclist ran the cyclist over deliberately, then boasted about it online. I hope he gets what's coming to him. 

The fact that the cyclist may have been on the phone is neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 May 2014)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> I started to watch it while in work, but unfortunately the video is no longer public viewable



The motorcyclist has asked for it to be taken down as he is apparently in fear of violence.


----------



## mr_cellophane (20 May 2014)

I am sure he didn't mean to knock the cyclist off, just make him wobble perhaps. Unfortunately the wheels caught and he had to stop. I bet he shoot himself at that point until the PC took his side about the phone usage.


----------



## .stu (20 May 2014)

If there is any justice in the world this person needs to have their licence revoked for a considerable period.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

gaz said:


> FYI: We found his numberplate and potentially some other info about him.
> Some info has been passed to traffic cops for them to look into.



Is the reg number genuine? Apparently it's showing as not currently insured which would be very odd for such a new bike.

GC


----------



## gaz (20 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is the reg number genuine? Apparently it's showing as not currently insured which would be very odd for such a new bike.
> 
> GC


Yeah it's legit. The below details match the bike in the video.


----------



## Black Country Ste (20 May 2014)

Let's pretend a pedestrian is strolling along the middle of the road, chatting away on his phone and looking for a break in traffic to finish crossing. Our motorcyclist takes exception and gives him a good shoulder barge, sending the hapless ped flying.

That's pretty much what happened here. It's not the best cycling I've ever seen but not particularly dangerous. An arrogant fool on a motorbike took exception to a vulnerable road user in front of him and decided to teach him a lesson. That requires a prosecution in my opinion.

The PC also needs a stern talking to concerning her attitude and listening skills.


----------



## glenn forger (20 May 2014)

Yes, it was the prejudice that made it depressing, the same prejudice that gave that motorcyclist the obscene self-confidence to boast about what he'd done and post the footage on the net. What a laugh. Jesus, these people are out there.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Yeah it's legit. The below details match the bike in the video.



Excellent, here's hoping he's been stupid enough to have riding without insurance added to his problems.

GC


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (20 May 2014)

This is where I picture a swarm of angry cyclists descend upon his life and make it a nightmare lol.

Thanks for letting me know @Hip Priest , I only caught up to where he pulled over, and thought I'd watch tonight when home with sound, nevermind.


----------



## slowmotion (20 May 2014)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> This is where I picture a swarm of angry cyclists descend upon his life and make it a nightmare lol.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know @Hip Priest , I only caught up to where he pulled over, and thought I'd watch tonight when home with sound, nevermind.


@PlymSlimCyclist, it's still on the Ducati website mentioned on page two of this thread..
http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-3.html.

When you get on to the Ducati website, scroll down to their post #29.


----------



## Crankarm (21 May 2014)

Motorcyclist should lose his licence, be banned for at least 5 years and his bike crushed.
Woman plod should be disciplined/sacked.
Cyclist should receive a full apology from woman plod, the Met and the biker.
Lots of comp for the cyclist should follow.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

He's really gone to work on getting that video off youtube - taken down because of a copyright claim now... got a feeling he's going to have his work cut out though - already uploaded here - suggest anyone interested downloads it and shares it at will like this user did! 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L55ua4Wi5w0


----------



## L14M (21 May 2014)

By my older comment I meant the cyclist shouldn't have been on the phone, that's stupid. You'd moan if it was the biker that was on the phone but not the cyclist.. 

But the biker was a retard. He deserves to be done.


----------



## .stu (21 May 2014)

As I said before the lengths he is going to to delete all his accounts on twitter, youtube, google+, etc just goes to show that he is sh*tting himself cos he knows he's in big trouble and it's all his own doing.


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> He's really gone to work on getting that video off youtube - taken down because of a copyright claim now... got a feeling he's going to have his work cut out though - already uploaded here - suggest anyone interested downloads it and shares it at will like this user did!



Probably a stupid question, but it is not obvious to me how I download it from the youtube page.
If I manage it, it might just appear on my Facebook page...


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it is not obvious to me how I download it from the youtube page.



I use this one.


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it is not obvious to me how I download it from the youtube page.
> If I manage it, it might just appear on my Facebook page...


I think Firefox has an add-on for that.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it is not obvious to me how I download it from the youtube page.
> If I manage it, it might just appear on my Facebook page...


Hi. I use a Firefox plugin called Video DownloadHelper - safe and free.
Sure there are a few others out there as well - hope that helps

Also - if you have trouble playing the mp4 that's downloaded then get VLC player - invaluable free player that plays pretty much any and every video format


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

.stu said:


> Well, at least we can rest assured in the knowledge that the motorcyclist is currently sh*tting himself right now as he desperately tries to delete all the incriminating evidence off youtube/twitter/forums etc.



How do you know this?


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I use this one.





BSRU said:


> I think Firefox has an add-on for that.





TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Hi. I use a Firefox plugin called Video DownloadHelper - safe and free.
> Sure there are a few others out there as well - hope that helps
> 
> Also - if you have trouble playing the mp4 that's downloaded then get VLC player - invaluable free player that plays pretty much any and every video format



Thanks all. Used markymark's link and successfully downloaded it. It's now going on my Facebook page (not that I have a large following, but why not spread it around a bit more - hopefully he'll go the way of dear Emma....)


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> How do you know this?


The fact that he is deleting and hiding everything?

Some of us have found his twitter, youtube (multiple channels) and photobucket account. Those are now all closed.
Someone has also found linkedin and facebook and found some other personal information.
This guy is trying to hide all evidence of what has happened and himself.


----------



## Boo (21 May 2014)

Emma?
Am I missing something?
Who was she and what did she do?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> The fact that he is deleting and hiding everything?
> 
> Some of us have found his twitter, youtube (multiple channels) and photobucket account. Those are now all closed.
> Someone has also found linkedin and facebook and found some other personal information.
> This guy is trying to hide all evidence of what has happened and himself.




I see, I just wondered how folk knew that, just curios like. 

I've watched the video a couple of times, very unpleasant viewing, and I can't see where the cyclist is holding a phone. Perhaps I need better glasses.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

Boo said:


> Emma?
> Am I missing something?
> Who was she and what did she do?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25000788


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

Boo said:


> Emma?
> Am I missing something?
> Who was she and what did she do?



Google Emma Way, she's all over the Internet.


----------



## hatler (21 May 2014)

Emma Way. Twattered something about knocking a cyclist off. She lost her job and was prosecuted as a result.


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it is not obvious to me how I download it from the youtube page.
> If I manage it, it might just appear on my Facebook page...



Try www.keepvid.com


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Post here by user called Dammit towards the bottom of p64.


----------



## Boo (21 May 2014)

Ah yes - remember reading about it at the time. Didn't realise she'd now been prosecuted.
Cheers.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Oh dear - finally a link that worked. The cyclist was in a cycle lane as well, the motorbike shouldn't have been there. I'd not be so forgiving if it was me ! He's actually dragged the bike with him - you can see the front wheel enter the camera shot half a second or so after the collision.

Not a difficult bike to spot - it's not even a proper Ducati - little pea shooter thing. It's like a Turkish Bianchi (BSO with Bianchi stickers).

Lets see how this runs.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

I see that Alex Mitchell has made a copyright claim to the video and its been taken down again. I guess he must be getting twitchy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> I see that Alex Mitchell has made a copyright claim to the video and its been taken down again. I guess he must be getting twitchy.


Did we know his name before he tried to censor himself?


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did we know his name before he tried to censor himself?


Yes. He is named on one or two motorbike forums.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Yes. He is named on one or two motorbike forums.


Cheers, I hadn't seen his name on here. Well, now we know....


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I've watched the video a couple of times, very unpleasant viewing, and I can't see where the cyclist is holding a phone. Perhaps I need better glasses.



Thru the magic of a screen grab : 





http://youtu.be/MlNT90Tc4yI


----------



## martint235 (21 May 2014)

I think it's laughable that he's now trying to stop the video getting out. I've stuck it up on Facebook and Twitter just to make sure it stays alive for a bit.


----------



## uclown2002 (21 May 2014)

High-viz wasn't much help then!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Thru the magic of a screen grab :



Thank you. I think that any lawyer would use the mobile phone evidence in mitigation.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> High-viz wasn't much help then!



Useful for the motorcyclist if he was aiming for it.


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Thank you. I think that any lawyer would use the mobile phone evidence in mitigation.


They would, but they shouldn't.


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

The Streisand effect in full swing again. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect

Oops, my finger must have slipped. I seem to have posted it as well. 


View: http://youtu.be/MlNT90Tc4yI


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

I shared it on facebook, but the link has been sabotaged


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> The Streisand effect in full swing again. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect
> 
> Oops, my finger must have slipped. I seem to have posted it as well.
> 
> ...



I've reshared this one. It works


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Thru the magic of a screen grab :


That still shot shows just how close he was to the taxi as well.
My favourite quote was when he said, "How can I be undertaking you when you are on the wrong side of the road!"


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Thank you. I think that any lawyer would use the mobile phone evidence in mitigation.


I know you are not stating this - even if the Cyclist was completely in the wrong and/or acting illegally (which he isn't) it STILL wouldn't be right to deliberately ride a machine into him... hopefully a judge/jury wouldn't listen to a lawyer attempting to use the victims perceived poor behavior as mitigation to commit a crime


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> I know you are not stating this - even if the Cyclist was completely in the wrong and/or acting illegally (which he isn't) it STILL wouldn't be right to deliberately ride a machine into him... hopefully a judge/jury wouldn't listen to a lawyer attempting to use the victims perceived poor behavior as mitigation to commit a crime



Very true, but it would get taken into account. Along with the bikers long association with local charity and his unblemished record.... Well that's what the lawyer is going to say. 

I recently was a witness for a friend. He was the accused. After the defence lawyer had finished I had to ask "Who is the lawyer talking about? It's not my friend is it?"


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> I know you are not stating this - even if the Cyclist was completely in the wrong and/or acting illegally (which he isn't) it STILL wouldn't be right to deliberately ride a machine into him... hopefully a judge/jury wouldn't listen to a lawyer attempting to use the victims perceived poor behavior as mitigation to commit a crime



One would hope so, but I don't think that would stop a lawyer, if this goes to court I expect motor cyclist will be desperate for any defence he can muster. Anyway this pure speculation on my part. 

I wonder if the cyclist is aware of all the Internet interest this incident has caused?


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I wonder if the cyclist is aware of all the Internet interest this incident has caused?



Now there is a question. If he still thinks it was his fault .. Can the Biker be prosecuted if there is no complaint?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> I think it's laughable that he's now trying to stop the video getting out. I've stuck it up on Facebook and Twitter just to make sure it stays alive for a bit.


 
He's going to be very busy tracking down and deleting every instance of it. It must be the internet version of Whack-a-Mole!

GC


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Can't get it onto twitter which is a shame.


----------



## Profpointy (21 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Now there is a question. If he still thinks it was his fault .. Can the Biker be prosecuted if there is no complaint?



In theory, yes. A crime is committed against the state (against the Queen in fact) not against the victim , even for murder. And dangerous driving does not even need a victim. Whether the police would bother if the victim does not press charges is another matter. There was a notorious case a few years back where someone was successfully prosecuted for assault following some sado-massochistic session, even the the "victim" was perfectly happy with what had been done to him


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

Thanks. Well explained.


----------



## gambatte (21 May 2014)

Wasn’t there one on here a few months back? City center, wagon goes down a left turn lane, straight across a cycle lane, which went straight on and had a cyclist on it? From what I remember the lass who nearly went under was a colleague of someone else on here?
She wasn’t aware of the footage. Ended with a prosecution


----------



## martint235 (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Can't get it onto twitter which is a shame.


I've got it on my twitter account. @martint235


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Got to love his friend sticking up for his here
"... I've watched a few of his other videos and this is the first real act of aggression I've really seen. And it's not hard to do, get cut off a couple times by motorist on a cell an you're not in you're normal frame of mind see a cyclist on a cell and you try to buzz him. I don't think he was trying to injure anyone so cut him some slack. Cause trying to hang phantomfighter and judge him as a bad guy while in you're normal frame of mind behind a computer is way worse in my opinion."
Yes, calling someone names is much worse than knocking off a cyclist.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> I've got it on my twitter account. @martint235



I don't use my twitter account much, but I have retweeted.


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Got to love his friend sticking up for his here
> "... I've watched a few of his other videos and this is the first real act of aggression I've really seen. And it's not hard to do, get cut off a couple times by motorist on a cell an you're not in you're normal frame of mind see a cyclist on a cell and you try to buzz him. I don't think he was trying to injure anyone so cut him some slack. Cause trying to hang phantomfighter and judge him as a bad guy while in you're normal frame of mind behind a computer is way worse in my opinion."
> Yes, calling someone names is much worse than knocking off a cyclist.



Good grief, the stupidity just gets stupider.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

The 'new' members on there who have joined to have a go are somewhat over the top imo. That's not going to help matters.


----------



## User6179 (21 May 2014)

thephantomphartknocker , anyone know who this is on the bike forum? , I would hazard a guess !


----------



## MichaelO (21 May 2014)

gambatte said:


> Wasn’t there one on here a few months back? City center, wagon goes down a left turn lane, straight across a cycle lane, which went straight on and had a cyclist on it? From what I remember the lass who nearly went under was a colleague of someone else on here?
> She wasn’t aware of the footage. Ended with a prosecution


Yeah, it was a colleague of mine - gaz followed it through. For whatever her reasoning, she didn't want to follow it up (and I wasn't going to force her to!)


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

gambatte said:


> Wasn’t there one on here a few months back? City center, wagon goes down a left turn lane, straight across a cycle lane, which went straight on and had a cyclist on it? From what I remember the lass who nearly went under was a colleague of someone else on here?
> She wasn’t aware of the footage. Ended with a prosecution


Yup this one.


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Yeah, it was a colleague of mine - gaz followed it through.





gaz said:


> Yup this one.



Ber....limey that was some of the best reactive cycling I've ever seen from her.


----------



## Mr Peps (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> The 'new' members on there who have joined to have a go are somewhat over the top imo. That's not going to help matters.


 
Probably but he's getting as much abuse on pistonheads from motorcyclists who aren't cyclists who've just joined to have a go at him.

Discussed from near the end of page 64:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...=0&i=1260&nmt=Best+You+Tube+Bike+Clips?&mid=0


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Yeah, it was a colleague of mine - gaz followed it through. For whatever her reasoning, she didn't want to follow it up (and I wasn't going to force her to!)


I went to court for that and can completely understand her not wanting to take it further. That was one hell of an experience.


----------



## benb (21 May 2014)

Profpointy said:


> didn't the police woman stop the motorbike at the time before deciding to tell the victim off instead



Different case, I was replying to jarlrmai who was describing a different incident.


----------



## Custom24 (21 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> Thank you. I think that any lawyer would use the mobile phone evidence in mitigation.


That would backfire. The cyclist himself had it spot on in his first words after being knocked off

(this isn't verbatim)
MC: What were you doing on your phone?
Cyclist: So that's why you did it, is it?

It's pretty clear (beyond reasonable doubt) from the footage that this was deliberate. The intent may not have been to knock the cyclist off, but that's as may be.

I agree also that the police officer was wrong;

(again, not verbatim)
Police: Ah, but you were on your phone
Cyclist: Yes, but irrespective of that....
Police: I hear what you're saying, I really do...

How can she have heard what he was saying when he hadn't said anything? Unless he'd managed to say something to her while they were walking across the road together, out of shot of the camera.

If prosecuted, the MC's defence is more likely to be along the lines of the classic Shaggy defence - "it wasn't me". So that's going to come down to whether the police officer made notes at the scene or not.

Could one of the community go into the local station and ask to speak to that police office by badge number?


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

Custom24 said:


> Could one of the community go into the local station and ask to speak to that police office by badge number?


There are 4 police stations in westminster. The closest is probably Charing Cross.
Even then, I doubt they would say anything about a 'case' you are not involved in.


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> I went to court for that and can completely understand her not wanting to take it further. That was one hell of an experience.



Why so?


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Why so?


Standing up and giving evidence in court is something that is hard to explain. Getting threats from the driver and his brother after wasn't particularly nice either.


----------



## benb (21 May 2014)

Odd, OV13VNM is not coming up on any of the reg sites I check (eg mycarcheck.com)


----------



## captain nemo1701 (21 May 2014)

Haven't seen the video, so difficult to judge. However, I get the gist of it: Biker buzzes cyclist who is on mobile (not illegal, but certainly not advisable), miscalculates and causes collision, then tries to wrangle out of it. Am I on the right track?. Biker sounds like a bit of a knob with an attitude towards cyclists. Staggering really, given the fact that he's also a vulnerable road user.

A mate of mine is a serving police officer in Lewes who is coming to visit shortly as we're off on hols down in Cornwall. Anyone got a copy of this video and I'll get his opinion on it as a matter of interest (he also rides motorbikes).


----------



## benb (21 May 2014)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Haven't seen the video, so difficult to judge. However, I get the gist of it: Biker buzzes cyclist who is on mobile (not illegal, but certainly not advisable), miscalculates and causes collision, then tries to wrangle out of it. Am I on the right track?. Biker sounds like a bit of a knob with an attitude towards cyclists. Staggering really, given the fact that he's also a vulnerable road user.
> 
> A mate of mine is a serving police officer in Lewes who is coming to visit shortly as we're off on hols down in Cornwall. Anyone got a copy of this video and I'll get his opinion on it as a matter of interest (he also rides motorbikes).



It looks to me as though the intention of the biker was to deliberately made contact not just to buzz the cyclist.


----------



## Lanzecki (21 May 2014)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Haven't seen the video, so difficult to judge. However, I get the gist of it: Biker buzzes cyclist who is on mobile (not illegal, but certainly not advisable), miscalculates and causes collision, then tries to wrangle out of it. Am I on the right track?. Biker sounds like a bit of a knob with an attitude towards cyclists. Staggering really, given the fact that he's also a vulnerable road user.
> 
> A mate of mine is a serving police officer in Lewes who is coming to visit shortly as we're off on hols down in Cornwall. Anyone got a copy of this video and I'll get his opinion on it as a matter of interest (he also rides motorbikes).



It looks intentional. As many people who have commented in this topic have said. There are several links to the video in the topic as well. 

Maybe take a look and view the vid for yourself before commenting?


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Haven't seen the video, so difficult to judge. However, I get the gist of it: Biker buzzes cyclist who is on mobile (not illegal, but certainly not advisable), miscalculates and causes collision, then tries to wrangle out of it. Am I on the right track?. Biker sounds like a bit of a knob with an attitude towards cyclists. Staggering really, given the fact that he's also a vulnerable road user.
> 
> A mate of mine is a serving police officer in Lewes who is coming to visit shortly as we're off on hols down in Cornwall. Anyone got a copy of this video and I'll get his opinion on it as a matter of interest (he also rides motorbikes).


Vid in post #115 works still


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

On the pistonheads thread someone is suggesting that this post which reads

"I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol" and was posted on March 7th 2014

was made by the same person.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

The biker's Australian? Sounded like he was from the West Country, oo-ar

He is certainly a k*** wherever he is from. The cyclist was just pottering along, minding his own business in not very heavy traffic from what it seemed


----------



## martint235 (21 May 2014)

Tried to get roadcc attention on twitter.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

The bloke linked on piston heads is apparently rom Sydney, may not be the same cyclist hating biker so who knows!


----------



## Glow worm (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> The bloke linked on piston heads is apparently rom Sydney, may not be the same cyclist hating biker so who knows!



He's just changed it from 'London' to 'Sydney' on there. Utterly pathetic.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Oh he really is a ...


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

I was thinking more along the line of nouns which would make your granny's hair curl (depending on how hard and uncouth she is)!


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Hmmmm

"I'm going through a compensation scam at the moment. I cyclist claimed I hit them from the rear on the road when they fell on their own in front if me. 
As I never collided with this person I left the "scene" I got a letter from the police accusing me of dangerous driving and leaving the scene of an accident. 
After a few months of stress sorting this out the police went no further as there was no evidence. I thought that it was all over until my insurance company received a letter 7 months later claiming I had collided with this cyclist. 
I'm waiting to hear the outcome. This was some young Arab c*** [my edit] in marylebone high street, the guy was on the phone at the time on his push bike. 
So I know how this guy must be feeling."


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

Gratuitous racist remark, this gentleman's a real charmer.


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Can't say for sure it's the same guy but its the same username on a Ducati forum


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Good to see that forum has an effective swear filter


----------



## .stu (21 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> "I'm going through a compensation scam at the moment. I cyclist claimed I hit them from the rear on the road when they fell on their own in front if me.
> As I never collided with this person I left the "scene" I got a letter from the police accusing me of dangerous driving and leaving the scene of an accident.
> ...



This post was made almost a year before the event in the video occurred, so now he's got past form. This guy is a menace and needs to be removed from the roads as he clearly does not have enough self-control to be in charge of a motor vehicle.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did we know his name before he tried to censor himself?


"The video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Alex Mitchell" is roughly what it said on the vid when I tried to show Hubster.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Looks like he's been banned from there or has deleted his account as he is stated to be a guest (seen this on other forums where a banning or flouncing has occurred), wonder if that was today!


----------



## MichaelO (21 May 2014)

Posted 2 April 2013, with a cyclist on a mobile while cycling. Makes the most recent incident look more & more like revenge..


----------



## Paul99 (21 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> "I'm going through a compensation scam at the moment. I cyclist claimed I hit them from the rear on the road when they fell on their own in front if me.
> As I never collided with this person I left the "scene" I got a letter from the police accusing me of dangerous driving and leaving the scene of an accident.
> ...


 


.stu said:


> This post was made almost a year before the event in the video occurred, so now he's got past form. This guy is a menace and needs to be removed from the roads as he clearly does not have enough self-control to be in charge of a motor vehicle.


 
If it is the same guy then it could be the nail in the coffin regarding the deliberate nature of the incident/attack.

If he is narked about a cyclist on his phone claiming compensation from his insurer then could it be that when he saw a cyclist on the phone he thought he might gain some kind of payback?


----------



## Paul99 (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Posted 2 April 2013, with a cyclist on a mobile while cycling. Makes the most recent incident look more & more like revenge..


 
Beat me to it!


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Paul99 said:


> If he is narked about a cyclist on his phone claiming compensation from his insurer then could it be that when he saw a cyclist on the phone he thought he might gain some kind of payback?


Or that he's lying here too and hit that cyclist in Marylebone where no evidence meant no prosecution.


----------



## Teuchter (21 May 2014)

Just watched the video (link on post 115) and not read all 10 pages of this but have scanned it. I'd just like to add my own voice of support for the cyclist in this. He shouldn't have been on the phone but that is a diversion from the main issue - I think he'd have been doing the same speed and in the same road position regardless of whether or not he was on the phone. The motorcyclist was effectively saying that if you're going too slowly on the road, you deserve to get swiped from behind. The policewoman's failure to move on beyond the phone issue was unbelievable.

As both a regular cyclist and motorcyclist, I'm glad to see that most of the biker community has taken the view that this guy was seriously in the wrong. It was either a dangerously risky close undertake or (more likely in my opinion) a clear decision to swipe the cyclist with his trail-guard protected bars and mirror.

Hope he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Or that he's lying here too and hit that cyclist in Marylebone where no evidence meant no prosecution.



That's what I thought. This is pretty sinister, i don't believe someone can reach the age of 41 and act like this.


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

It makes you wonder how many incidents and injuries 'red mist' can be attributed to.

Sometime as a cyclist I ride more aggressively or take more risks and I'm certain that 50% can be attributed to some stupid male ego/pride/testosterone thing in my head.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> "The video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Alex Mitchell" is roughly what it said on the vid when I tried to show Hubster.


Post #147 still works (at the moment)


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Post #147 still works (at the moment)


I just showed it to Hubster on post #115  We both have M/cycle licenses. I'm an ex London Dizzy too! I seemed like a good idea at the time. We both think that that Ducati rider was well out of order and that the fact the cyclist was on the phone was neither here nor there.


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

A Vimeo version which he cannot have removed.

View: http://vimeo.com/95965110


----------



## Ben Stone (21 May 2014)

I think he has another Twitter account that's still active - @Alexiobay

From November last year so presumably a different incident to the video. The 'psikottix' guy is somebody else and our friend on the motorbike responds to him

@psikottix Nov 19
Just watched a cyclist run a red light, get hit by a car, and blame the motorist. Nice! #WhatAnAbsoluteArse! #BloodyCyclists #BanBikesNow

‏@AlexioBay Nov 19
@psikottix this is the way it works? I had a guy do the same and it was my insurance premium that went up due to their personal injury claim

@psikottix Nov 19
@AlexioBay Contest their claim, go to court, get their home address, kill the b******s! #CyclistIsJustC***SpelledWrong

@AlexioBay Nov 19
@psikottix Ha, if only I could. Now have a guy who decided to fall over all on his own whilst stopped on his cycle in front of me. unlucky!


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

I believe it's been reported.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> The 'new' members on there who have joined to have a go are somewhat over the top imo. That's not going to help matters.


 

There's some real crazy sounding ranting/abuse by folk on there who've clearly just signed up to vent their hatred of this guy. That isn't going to help matters if the guy in question decides to use the threatening style of these posts (and others on youtube tec) to back up his claims that he is in fear of violence.

He'll use it the same way he used the mobile phone issue; as a tool to divert attention away from his actions and paint himself as the victim.

The police have the information they need, it should be left to them now.


GC


----------



## Luddite Joe (21 May 2014)

Interestingly, when I googled 'Alex Mitchell' the top result was for an Online Butcher.
Says it all really.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3093216, member: 45"]It's unbelievable.[/QUOTE]
Just spotted that on FB (where its being discussed as well)
Apart from what it has to do being an Arab or not - what a lovely man he's turning out to be!
I'd have thought the most recent incident would give the earlier claimant a bit more ammo with his insurance claim - and good luck to him
Lets hope he's following whats happening and realises its the same motorcyclist
Seems to be getting worse and worse for the guy - not going t look very good if it ever gets to court...


----------



## Kookas (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Good to see that forum has an effective swear filter



That isn't mandatory. I wouldn't install one either.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3093329, member: 45"]Any bets on how soon it's going to hit the press?[/QUOTE]


oooh... any time soon methinks.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> oooh... any time soon methinks.


 
Followed by no job next week !


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There's some real crazy sounding ranting/abuse by folk on there who've clearly just signed up to vent their hatred of this guy. That isn't going to help matters if the guy in question decides to use the threatening style of these posts (and others on youtube tec) to back up his claims that he is in fear of violence.
> 
> He'll use it the same way he used the mobile phone issue; as a tool to divert attention away from his actions and paint himself as the victim.
> 
> ...


Precisely


----------



## benb (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Followed by no job next week !



Here's hoping.


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Followed by no job next week !


I think he is currently self employed, judging by his linked in profile.


----------



## MichaelO (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> I think he is currently self employed, judging by his linked in profile.


And his website


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Posted 2 April 2013, with a cyclist on a mobile while cycling. Makes the most recent incident look more & more like revenge..


we know that he has (deliberately?) hit two cyclists, now from this and the twitter messages, it looks like he's been "falsely" accused of hitting two more. 

Occam's razor suggests that he's he's hit at least 4 cyclists


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Kookas said:


> That isn't mandatory. I wouldn't install one either.


Some of us actually find that word quite offensive


----------



## Kookas (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Some of us actually find that word quite offensive



Near enough anything can be offensive in the right context. Why censor how people really behave? If they don't have manners, then they don't have manners. I just feel like the admin is there to administrate, not to parent.

What if someone got angry at someone across the street and shouted it in real life? There's no censoring that.


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2014)

Ben Stone said:


> I think he has another Twitter account that's still active - @Alexiobay
> 
> From November last year so presumably a different incident to the video. The 'psikottix' guy is somebody else and our friend on the motorbike responds to him
> 
> ...



What a knob, from his the website address on his twitter account you an get his home address, the one registered to the url.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

Not any more. He's deleted his Ducati posts, his Linkedin profile, his Twitter account, website, and personal details.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

To save him the trouble I've also deleted his name:

Alex Mitchell


----------



## Custom24 (21 May 2014)

@


glenn forger said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=P5I2sJVkxUw


OP, how did you initially find that video? By chance?


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

It was on Road cc yesterday morning.


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Not any more. He's deleted his Ducati posts, his Linkedin profile, his Twitter account, website, and personal details.


The website linked to the AlexioBay twitter account is still there, it just has no content.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

For someone in graphic design he doesn't really understand the internet.


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> For someone in graphic design he doesn't really understand the internet.


He's getting quite a crash course ( insensitive pun not intended!)


----------



## HAZZZ (21 May 2014)

His amazing website: http://www.intalex.co.uk/ with all information removed

i personally like the image with the caption " Hear the rumble of thunder bellowing from the fire breathing dragon through tunnels, picturesque parks and the narrow streets of london" just add "and the screams of cyclists as i run them over" and we're golden!


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Is this him? http://www.behance.net/intalex Helmet hair


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

HAZZZ said:


> His amazing website: http://www.intalex.co.uk/ with all information removed
> 
> i personally like the image with the caption " Hear the rumble of thunder bellowing from the fire breathing dragon through tunnels, picturesque parks and the narrow streets of london" just add "and the screams of cyclists as i run them over" and we're golden!


You know he's only going to delete this page as he has done all the personal info.





EDIT: I missed the screengrab by seconds. He must be watching this site and read your post.


----------



## cd365 (21 May 2014)

If he's watching this site do you think he will have the nerve to post?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

cd365 said:


> If he's watching this site do you think he will have the nerve to post?


Has he shown any bravery so far?


----------



## Markymark (21 May 2014)

Ok we don't need his address. The police are involved and that should be that. Let justice take its course.


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2014)

If he is watching this site, can I take this opportunity to extend to him the warm hand of friendship? As a lifelong biker I'd like to tell him how much I admire his skills and attitude towards vulnerable road users, but most importantly I hope he learns to deal with the humongous shitstorm that's brewing for the cretinous, cowardly bullying twat that he's shown himself to be. Oh, and that Duke is truly awful.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

What a silly boy. By the photo he isn't a big fella, so messing with a Lycra lout could have been a mistake. The poor guy that he knocked off was just a bloke in a suit and a cycling jacket. 

Let's hope he gets his what's coming from the law. Bet his missus is bending his ear now.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

If you buy a Duke you at least get the super tourer if you don't want a crotch rocket.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

I have deleted the Whois address from here. It's not our place to do things like this.


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> I have deleted the Whois address from here. It's not our place to do things like this.


Yes, I think that was the right thing to do. I hadn't thought it was a problem, as the information is publicly available, but I want no part in a lynch mob, and certainly do not want to drag cycle chat down there either.


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

The owner of the AlexioBoy twitter account certainly seems to have a bit of a downer on cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, I think that was the right thing to do. I hadn't thought it was a problem, as the information is publicly available, but I want no part in a lynch mob, and certainly do not want to drag cycle chat down there either.



It's not for us to post this as you know its public domain. Don't really want us being a lynch mob as you say. We can discuss.

I just can't believe how stupid some folk are, even so called internet experts. And he is on a distinctive motorbike too (bloody ugly one).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, I think that was the right thing to do. I hadn't thought it was a problem, as the information is publicly available, but I want no part in a lynch mob, and certainly do not want to drag cycle chat down there either.


And my instinct was to hit the back button and note the details. Justice first but if justice isn't served....


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

@KneesUp Blimey, what a nasty piece of work. I rarely have any issues with motorbikes, he on the other hand...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> The owner of the AlexioBoy twitter account certainly seems to have a bit of a downer on cyclists.



Hardly surprising seeing as cyclists seem to be flinging themselves at his motorbike on a regular basis.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> View attachment 45783
> View attachment 45784
> View attachment 45785
> 
> ...


I am sure he's never ever broken the law or flouted the highway code on his sports motorbike


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 May 2014)

Rate he's deleting stuff from the net I wouldn't be surprised if there is a recorded upsurge in web traffic speeds as all that space is freed up... must be crapping himself seeing as he's left such a trail of incriminating evidence... bet he'll be watching the appeal by Google regarding the right to be forgotten verdict with clenched arse cheeks...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2014)

I feel a song coming on...




GC


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> For someone in graphic design he doesn't really understand the internet.


Graphic designers don't have a bloody clue about the internet. Worked with many of them over the years, not a single one is switched on about that.


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Graphic designers don't have a bloody clue about the internet. Worked with many of them over the years, not a single one is switched on about that.



Bit harsh, we're not all idiots


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Graphic designers don't have a bloody clue about the internet. Worked with many of them over the years, not a single one is switched on about that.


My anecdote trumps yours - I know one graphic designer and he's very good at this internet thing. Therefore I conclude that all graphic designers are web-geniuses.


----------



## gaz (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3093886, member: 30090"]Some are funny, this guy's blog is hilarious.
http://www.27bslash6.com[/QUOTE]
Aaah thanks for reminding me of this blog. As you say, it is hilarious stuff!


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

On a different twist, there is a cyclist that wound up in hospital, but his videos show he is a bit of an idiot too. It's all over Twitter. So it appears Twitter is a few Twits undoing.


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 May 2014)

The video was removed. Any reuploads?


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> The video was removed. Any reuploads?


Here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-know-this-idiot-motorcyclist.156727/post-3093223


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

or Vimeo....

View: http://vimeo.com/95965110


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094006, member: 30090"]Is this the journo who interviewed Droid? He got run over by a truck FFS, yeah he rides like a bit of an idiot but have some compassion. Not you, those on Twitter.[/QUOTE]

Dunno, but I suspect it's him. He rides like an idiot.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3093886, member: 30090"]Some are funny, this guy's blog is hilarious.
http://www.27bslash6.com[/QUOTE]



> I once read about five monkeys that were placed in a room with a banana at the top of a set of stairs. As one monkey attempted to climb the stairs, all of the monkeys were sprayed with jets of cold water. A second monkey made an attempt and again the monkeys were sprayed. No more monkeys attempted to climb the stairs. One of the monkeys was then removed from the room and replaced with a new monkey. New monkey saw the banana and started to climb the stairs but to its surprise, it was attacked by the other monkeys. Another of the original monkeys was replaced and the newcomer was also attacked when he attempted to climb the stairs. The previous newcomer took part in the punishment with enthusiasm. Replacing a third original monkey with a new one, it headed for the stairs and was attacked as well. Half of the monkeys that attacked him had no idea why. After replacing the fourth and fifth original monkeys, none had ever been sprayed with cold water but all stayed the fark away from the stairs.



Quality


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

he was hit from behind, I'm uneasy about past misdemeanors being cited when the accident that hospitalised him was not his fault, it's along the lines of the Ducati pratty "you were on a mobile!"


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 May 2014)

Wow, what was that motorbiker thinking. What a complete idiot. What was he actually thinking.


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Wow, what was that motorbiker thinking. What a complete idiot. What was he actually thinking.


 Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell perhaps thought it would be fun to knock a cyclist off his bike and then brag about it to his internet friends. He might be having second thoughts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094167, member: 30090"]Ruddy hell, I'm thinking the registered address is his home address...

Here's hoping the Old Bill bang on the door in the next couple of days.[/QUOTE]
It's certainly not a business premises.


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094167, member: 30090"]Ruddy hell, I'm thinking the registered address is his home address...
[/QUOTE]
"Flat 6" is likely to be a residential address, wouldn't you say?


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

I was starting to feel a bit sorry for Alex / Alexander Mitchell, the Duccati owning Graphic Designer. 

But I hadn't watched the video with sound because I was at work.

What sort of person asks, after knocking someone off their bike - "What the hell were you doing on your phone?" before "Are you ok?"


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094175, member: 30090"]Ha ha.

Me thinks he does not own the freehold to the flat and maybe rents? If so then it should be in the lease or management agreement that you can't operate a business from the home address.

Anybody want to try and find out who the freeholder/managing agent is and possibly make the guy homeless?[/QUOTE]

Not really. What positive outcome would that achieve?


----------



## Boo (21 May 2014)

Let's just hope that plastering his personal details all over the interweb doesn't compromise any potential investigation, eh?


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I was starting to feel a bit sorry for Alex / Alexander Mitchell, the Duccati owning Graphic Designer.
> 
> But I hadn't watched the video with sound because I was at work.
> 
> What sort of person asks, after knocking someone off their bike - "What the hell were you doing on your phone?" before "Are you ok?"


Because he was only interested in them being on their phone.


----------



## glenn forger (21 May 2014)

At the exact moment Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell realised with a chilling dread that he had accidentally boasted on the internet about hurting people I imagine the camera dollied in and zoomed out at the same time like off Jaws:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFcuJuOra3g


I bet Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell's sphincter puckered up like a choked chicken, it's possible his balls retracted, and it was such an easy mistake! Film yourself deliberately driving into vulnerable road users and post the footage on the net, I mean, what could go wrong?


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094175, member: 30090"]Ha ha.

Me thinks he does not own the freehold to the flat and maybe rents? If so then it should be in the lease or management agreement that you can't operate a business from the home address.

Anybody want to try and find out who the freeholder/managing agent is and possibly make the guy homeless?[/QUOTE]
No, I wasn't suggesting that. Knowing the name of his company, you can just tap into one of the many free online company data bases which mine information posted as a legal requirement at Companies House. They give the full name of the directors and the registered office of the company. 
Anybody can put their home address as the registered office of their company.


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094202, member: 30090"]You're right, they can. But you can very seldom do it for a leasehold flat or a place that you rent as more often then not it goes against the terms of the lease. Most SME's have their accountants as the registered address.[/QUOTE]
Fair enough but it's not a big deal. It's gone far enough. I don't want him made homeless. He has plenty to reflect on right now. If any good comes out of this it will be that people realise that being a prat and posting your idiocy on social media can come at a high price.


----------



## jay clock (21 May 2014)

If I was a graphic designer called Alex I would describe myself like this "

_Senior Creative, passionate about developing powerful brand experiences. Inquisitive and imaginative; creativity is part of my DNA. An integral component of any creative team, sharing ideas and solving problems. Accomplished communicator with the ability to inspire others. 

Contributing extensively to strategic and creative concepts established for each project, challenging and evolving where appropriate. Self-motivated, client-focused with advanced design software knowledge, able to bring jobs in with flair, on time and within budget."_


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Fair enough but it's not a big deal. It's gone far enough. I don't want him made homeless. He has plenty to reflect on right now. If any good comes out of this it will be that people realise that being a prat and posting your idiocy on social media can come at a high price.


Exactly.

The sad part is that it's only a rare double-prat who deliberately knocks people off their bikes and posts their own incriminating video on the internet that we know about.

The more common single-prat who does stupid and dangerous things but doesn't film it and post it online will continue as before.


----------



## Shaun (21 May 2014)

Agreed - I don't think it's necessary for CycleChatters to dig into (or reveal) any of his personal details - we can leave that to the respective authorities; I'm sure they'll know where to find him.


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

jay clock said:


> If I was a graphic designer called Alex I would describe myself like this "
> 
> _Senior Creative, passionate about developing powerful brand experiences. Inquisitive and imaginative; creativity is part of my DNA. An integral component of any creative team, sharing ideas and solving problems. Accomplished communicator with the ability to inspire others.
> 
> Contributing extensively to strategic and creative concepts established for each project, challenging and evolving where appropriate. Self-motivated, client-focused with advanced design software knowledge, able to bring jobs in with flair, on time and within budget."_


He doesn't seem to be an "accomplished communicator" at present.

Edit: actually, he seems to have been quite good at his "ability to inspire others".


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 May 2014)

Put your life on the internet and it will be easy to find you when you F up.


----------



## jefmcg (21 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Aaah thanks for reminding me of this blog. As you say, it is hilarious stuff!


+1

http://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html


----------



## slowmotion (21 May 2014)

Other graphics designer hilarity from a while back.

*WARNING:* _*Loads*_ of rude words ... *NSFW*:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfprIxNfCjk


----------



## Panday (22 May 2014)

hi guys, i'm a ducati owner as well as a road cyclist and a mountainbiker. i assure you, not all ducati owners share the same mentality of the gentleman who ran over a cyclist somewhere in london. i posted my sentiments in a DUCATI FORUM of which i'm also a member


----------



## Sara_H (22 May 2014)

Has he had his collar felt yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

A post from Gkam84 on road.cc suggests that he's now more than a little frightened.
''
I have removed the video on the back of a message from someone I trust

Quote:
Hello Keith,
I just want you to know that that Ducati is scared for his life and has already been contacted by the police in regards to video.
DD is a friend of mine and I agree what happened in that video was completely wrong. He has also seen the error of his ways.

The problem he has now if the threat of violence towards him and his family from not only from cyclists but the motorcycling community.

I want to ask you is to please remove that video not only from here, but the other locations as well.

Please consider these reasons;
1) The video is not yours
2) He learnt his lesson
3) The police are looking into it

Removing the video will not save him from the justice which will be served. But it will get some of the hate and fear off of his back.

Regards,
*******
''
Now, while I'm not a lynch mobber, calling off the hunt on the strength of a 3rd party's pleading on his behalf seems more than a little indulgent: he's not made any public apology or explained the apparent ability of his motorbike to make bicycles spontaneously fall over in its presence. Sure, let the law run its course but we've seen how that usually works out. 

The question that remains is what do we do if he simply gets off with a ticking off? We'll still have a man with issues running around on a motorbike. This will not make cycling any safer.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 May 2014)

Half the reason there is so much private investigation and doxing going on is because people don't have much faith in the law's willingness to do anything in this type of case.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

road.cc do seem reluctant to take this up themselves.

I've had no requests from twitter or Facebook to remove the video. Not sure where I stand copyright wise as the video clearly states at the beginning who owns it and I haven't tried to claim ownership, I've just disseminated it to a wider community.


----------



## Markymark (22 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The question that remains is what do we do if he simply gets off with a ticking off?


Nothing. It’s up to the law now. If the law fails then anyone who feels strongly should lobby to change the law or change the focus/strength of the law.

He has been vilified, anything further from any community is dangerous and wrong.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Scared for his life. What ever !!! God to be a fly on the wall - bet his missus is none to happy. Bye bye to your motorbike !! Missus power !!!


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just want you to know that that Ducati is scared for his life and has already been contacted by the police in regards to video....
> 
> The problem he has now if* the threat of violence towards him* and his family from not only from cyclists but the motorcycling community.....



So basically it is OK for dear Alex to use threats of violence towards cyclists (how else can you interpret some of those earlier tweets about knocking cyclists off), but as soon as the tables are turned it is somehow not OK?

And although I don't condone threats of violence in retaliation for his behaviour (let the police do it, if they will) - it is somewhat encouraging to hear that some of this is coming from motorcyclists.


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Scared for his life. What ever !!! God to be a fly on the wall - bet his missus is none to happy. Bye bye to your motorbike !! Missus power !!!


And what a father for his kids to look up to!


----------



## Markymark (22 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> So basically it is OK for dear Alex to use threats of violence towards cyclists (how else can you interpret some of those earlier tweets about knocking cyclists off), but as soon as the tables are turned it is somehow not OK?.


Correct. Threat of violence is not ok. If someone does it, it is not ok to respond in kind. This is a civilised society


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Nothing. It’s up to the law now. If the law fails then anyone who feels strongly should lobby to change the law or change the focus/strength of the law.
> 
> He has been vilified, anything further from any community is dangerous and wrong.


We do the lobbying, people make sympathetic noises and do nothing. There's another view: that what *he* did and, quite possibly will do again, was dangerous and wrong and that wrong needs to be undone sharpish.


----------



## hatler (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> What sort of person asks, after knocking someone off their bike - "What the hell were you doing on your phone?" before "Are you ok?"


The sort of person who does that kind of thing deliberately.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 May 2014)

We've seen no evidence that he has been threatened.

His biggest issue is likely that his job makes him reliant on being on social media, but now his name is leading to lots of videos of him intentionally knocking over a cyclist.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

Panday said:


> hi guys, i'm a ducati owner as well as a road cyclist and a mountainbiker. i assure you, not all ducati owners share the same mentality of the gentleman who ran over a cyclist somewhere in london. i posted my sentiments in a DUCATI FORUM of which i'm also a member


 

Hi Panday,

there are dicks in every mode of transport so don't feel that this one represents Ducati owners any more than than an inconsiderate cyclist represents other cyclists. This guy is not your (collectively speaking) problem.

GC


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> We've seen no evidence that he has been threatened.
> 
> His biggest issue is likely that his job makes him reliant on being on social media, but now* his name is leading to lots of videos of him intentionally knocking over a cyclist.*


What a shame!


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

This is a general point as I don't know any of the people involved, but if a person who clearly has a grudge against cyclists and is prepared to injure them at random with seemingly no care for their injuries were to get in trouble as a result of what that person may perceive as cyclists making a fuss, would that person be more or less likely to randomly take revenge on cyclists (and this time not post the evidence on the internet)?


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> This is a general point as I don't know any of the people involved, but if a person who clearly has a grudge against cyclists and is prepared to injure them at random with seemingly no care for their injuries were to get in trouble as a result of what that person may perceive as cyclists making a fuss, would that person be more or less likely to randomly take revenge on cyclists (and this time not post the evidence on the internet)?


One would hope that even if said person still held their grudge, they might have the sense to realise that their past record, partly on film and all over the internet, will make plod more likely to consider the cyclist's perspective in any future confrontation. And there are likely enough cycling vigilantes around to ensure that the current film will still be on the internet for some years to come, and posted again at the slightest sign of a hint that Alex Mitchell our hypothetical grudge-bearing nobber has attempted to take revenge.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 May 2014)

At the very least I think people can agree that if there is people who will intentionally knock you of your bike, it's worth getting a (rear facing) camera and not having to rely on the perpetrator uploading the video to the internet themselves.

I wonder if he'd seen a go pro on the cyclists bike whether he'd have acted in the same way.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> At the very least I think people can agree that if there is people who will intentionally knock you of your bike, it's worth getting a (rear facing) camera and not having to rely on the perpetrator uploading the video to the internet themselves.
> 
> I wonder if he'd seen a go pro on the cyclists bike whether he'd have acted in the same way.


Probably. What's a Go Pro going to show? The front of a motorbike and a rider with a full face helmet.


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> At the very least I think people can agree that if there is people who will intentionally knock you of your bike, it's worth getting a (rear facing) camera and not having to rely on the perpetrator uploading the video to the internet themselves.
> 
> I wonder if he'd seen a go pro on the cyclists bike whether he'd have acted in the same way.


Having a Go Pro on his own bike didn't seem to bother him much!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> We've seen no evidence that he has been threatened.
> 
> His biggest issue is likely that his job makes him reliant on being on social media, but now his name is leading to lots of videos of him intentionally knocking over a cyclist.


 
There have been aggressive and nasty posts in various places, here's one from the Ducati forum (and possibly from someone on here) that is over the top.

_"I believe you have a family, right? How many kids do you have? What are their names? Well, I hope one of your children is subjected to the kind of behaviour displayed by yourself in the video. I want to see how you like it with the sidi on the other foot. 
... <snipped> ...
But please do report how it feels to have someone close to you hit by a machine controlled by a know nothing bully, please, I really want to know."_​If the Ducati guy can point to many similar personal attacks, and I'm sure there have been worse, it may give him the opportunity to persuade the authorities that
a) he is very sorry for what he did,
b) he has been forced to close down every social media account he has, including LinkedIn, thereby seriously undermining his ability to gain new work as a graphic web designer,
c) he may have lost current clients, blah, blah..​ 
all of which shows he has been sufficiently punished for his actions.

I'd rather the vein-popping online attacks stopped so that he could be dealt with properly, hopefully resulting in a conviction and several points on his licence, if not a disqualification. That will send out a better message.


GC


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

Just checking it was a Go Pro he used - yep.

Bet he wishes he hadn't bothered "importing and editing them for online" now.





That's another thing - it wasn't an accidental upload - he bothered to subtitle it and put a flashy intro on it. Until everyone else in the world responded with a 'what the chuff?' he seemed to think it was totally fine.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

Screw him! Post the vid everywhere possible and whatever comes his way he deserves.
When you do something like that and then try to wriggle out of it like a turd you deserve everything you get.
Absolutely no sympathy from me whatsoever!
He filmed and he uploaded it into the public domain, then we get "copyright"....pleeease.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

working video link: https://vidd.me/rkS


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2014)

Panday said:


> hi guys, i'm a ducati owner as well as a road cyclist and a mountainbiker. i assure you, not all ducati owners share the same mentality of the gentleman who ran over a cyclist somewhere in london. i posted my sentiments in a DUCATI FORUM of which i'm also a member


Good to hear and I am certain that we all tire of being tarred with the same "brush of ignorance" at times.

That said, I have to disagree with your comment on the Ducati site, London driving isn't bad at all...and especially not Really Really Bad. There are some unbelievable ignorant people in the world, and unfortunately some of them ride motorcycles, bikes, buses, in cars...whatever.

Despite this, over the last decade I have enjoyed commuting on my Mountain bike, my road bike, my 125 Scooter, my 1050cc Triumph, a white van and Boris bikes.

This guy is an example of a person who is ignorant and decides to act as judge and jury based upon his ignorant and incorrect views.

Worse still, he also appears to be an idiot...to spout about it on an open internet forum. I suspect I shan't see him on constitution hill in the near future ...despite looking out for his plate every day.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2014)

Panday said:


> hi guys, i'm a ducati owner as well as a road cyclist and a mountainbiker. i assure you, not all ducati owners share the same mentality of the gentleman who ran over a cyclist somewhere in london. i posted my sentiments in a DUCATI FORUM of which i'm also a member


Apologies, I have just noticed you live in the Philippines so are not referring to London.
Still my comment stands regards perceptions.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

panday is in The Philippines. Not London. I haven't cycled in Manila but I've seen the roads and the way drivers behave and it's seriously fruity.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

curse johnny's nimble fingers.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094591, member: 9609"]I've seen no evidence of any threats and I hope there aren't any, I want to see him in court and if it can be proved there is some element of premeditation in his actions (such as altering his bike with the intention of injuring cyclists) then I want to see him in prison. and I want everyone to see that purposefully knocking cyclists down is totally unacceptable.[/QUOTE]

I actually believe the best result for him right now is to go to court and except any punishment...Publicly......it'll allow those who are offended by his actions (pre, during and post incident) to feel that justice has been done and to perhaps move on.

otherwise, this one will just burn and burn.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Screw him! Post the vid everywhere possible and whatever comes his way he deserves.
> When you do something like that and then try to wriggle out of it like a turd you deserve everything you get.
> Absolutely no sympathy from me whatsoever!
> He filmed and he uploaded it into the public domain, then we get "copyright"....pleeease.


 
I have no sympathy for him either but I'd rather not see him wriggle out of court action and a stiff penalty because internet vigilantes handed him a get out of jail card.
He needs to have his licence removed and his subsequent insurance premiums substantially increased as a result.

GC


----------



## jefmcg (22 May 2014)

While I'm against vigilantism, do we have a choice? From the road.cc site


> I reported this on 7th March via the Crimestoppers website, linking the original and a copy YouTube video. The original was deleted, the linked YT copy was removed due to 'copyright violation'. There was no response from Crimestoppers and the incident is no longer there. I should have spammed forums first in the hope the cyclist would see the video.


Apparently police don't act if they don't get enough "likes".


----------



## jarlrmai (22 May 2014)

See also the US Coastguard and British/US airforces, get enough twitter retweets and we'll do something about it.


----------



## Panday (22 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> Good to hear and I am certain that we all tire of being tarred with the same "brush of ignorance" at times.
> 
> That said, I have to disagree with your comment on the Ducati site, London driving isn't bad at all...and especially not Really Really Bad. There are some unbelievable ignorant people in the world, and unfortunately some of them ride motorcycles, bikes, buses, in cars...whatever.
> 
> <snip...>


hi jonny jeez. when i described "traffic conditions in my city" as really really bad, i wasn't referring to London (that, i only wish  maybe someday i come as a tourist). i live in Manila, the Philippines. one only has to come here to see that rush hour traffic in the SF bay area or the LA gridlock is as pleasant as a stroll in the park. sorry for the misunderstanding

EDIT: oops, just read your post acknowledging the misunderstanding. it was after i posted the above


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> While I'm against vigilantism, do we have a choice? From the road.cc site
> 
> Apparently police don't act if they don't get enough "likes".


Got to agree. In the few incidents I've had with the police re cycling and been hit/ attacked and in pretty much every piece of evidence I have ever heard. read or seen, the police in general treat cyclists with the same degree of contempt the bellend on the motorbike seems to have for us...


----------



## Lanzecki (22 May 2014)

Looks like he's spending all his time trying to stop video : My First copyright infringment notice :

*ATTENTION*
We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material that you posted, as follows:

from Alex Mitchell about Motorcyclist cyclist collision near Buckingham Palace - lanzecki
Video ID: MlNT90Tc4yI
Please note: *Repeat incidents of copyright infringement will result in the deletion of your account and all videos that you have uploaded*. Please delete any videos for which you do not own the necessary rights and refrain from uploading infringing videos.
If you are unsure what this means, it is very important that you visit our Copyright Tips guide.
If one of your postings has been misidentified as infringing, you may submit a counter-notification. Information about this process is in our Help Centre.
Please note that there may be severe legal consequences for filing a false or bad-faith notice.
For your reference, a copy of this message has been sent to you via email and can also be located in your Account Warnings page.

And once I accnowledged the notice I got redirected to a cute little cartoon video telling me about copyright. https://www.youtube.com/copyright_school

Am I 12 again?


----------



## Cycling Dan (22 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Looks like he's spending all his time trying to stop video : My First copyright infringment notice :
> 
> *ATTENTION*
> We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material that you posted, as follows:
> ...


If it is your main youtube account I wouldn't have done that. It stays on record for 6months and all the stuff you could do before you cant now eg longer videos etc. Make a alternate account to upload the video too if you are going too.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

I thought it had been put on vimeo so couldn't be taken down ?


----------



## jefmcg (22 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A post from Gkam84 on road.cc suggests that he's now more than a little frightened.
> ''
> I have removed the video on the back of a message from someone I trust
> [..] *2) He learnt his lesson *[..]



from the same guy 8 hours later


> After a series of foul emails from the "man" behind the video.
> F*CK HIM....
> This is the dick that crashed into the cyclist
> http://uk.linkedin.com/in/intalex?trk=shareTw [dead link]


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> from the same guy 8 hours later


So he's p***ing off his friends as well as all cyclists and a large proportion of motorcyclists... way to go...


----------



## Cycling Dan (22 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> I thought it had been put on vimeo so couldn't be taken down ?


Vimeo still has copyright etc but no were near as easy as getting it taken down from youtube. Youtube will do it in hours where vimeo will do it in days if they can be bothered


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 May 2014)

i can not believe he said this "I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol"


----------



## Cycling Dan (22 May 2014)

You do have to wonder what people like him where thinking when they uploaded it. Maybe it there was their own self inflated bigotry induced ignorance which someone translated to him thinking everything he did was ok.


----------



## Lanzecki (22 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> If it is your main youtube account I wouldn't have done that. It stays on record for 6months and all the stuff you could do before you cant now eg longer videos etc. Make a alternate account to upload the video too if you are going too.



I'm not that fussed to be honest. It's the added insult that I have to answer the "Do you know about copyright?" questions before I can get back into my account. 

I'll just upload the video to some webservers I own. The webmaster there (me) takes copyright very seriously, but is also very slow at acting....


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

Well he hasn't found the copy I put on facebook yet. OR that a friend of mine shared...


----------



## Lanzecki (22 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Vimeo still has copyright etc but no were near as easy as getting it taken down from youtube. Youtube will do it in hours where vimeo will do it in days if they can be bothered



It seems it's just a click of a few buttons to get video's removed from YT.


----------



## ManiaMuse (22 May 2014)

This 


Spinney said:


> Well he hasn't found the copy I put on facebook yet. OR that a friend of mine shared...


This guy seems pretty determined to get all copies removed off the internet. Any ways to aid it going viral as I think he deserves to go the Way of Emma?


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I have no sympathy for him either but I'd rather not see him wriggle out of court action and a stiff penalty because internet vigilantes handed him a get out of jail card.
> He needs to have his licence removed and his subsequent insurance premiums substantially increased as a result.
> 
> GC


I take your point and you are right. I'm just a bit "old school" an eye for an eye and all that.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> While I'm against vigilantism, do we have a choice? From the road.cc site
> 
> Apparently police don't act if they don't get enough "likes".


That's the thing isn't it? You just know that the police will do nothing.


----------



## stowie (22 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Looks like he's spending all his time trying to stop video : My First copyright infringment notice :
> 
> *ATTENTION*
> We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material that you posted, as follows:
> ...



Oh dear. I have just uploaded it to 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmqiEPBIxek&feature=youtu.be


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Gone !!!


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Oh dear. I have just uploaded it to
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmqiEPBIxek&feature=youtu.be



Shame it's private.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Oh dear. I have just uploaded it to
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmqiEPBIxek&feature=youtu.be





Showing as 'private'. No video!

GC


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Well he hasn't found the copy I put on facebook yet. OR that a friend of mine shared...


Damn he's had the one I linked to in FB and Twitter taken down. I'll have to relink to the Vimeo one


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Oh dear. I have just uploaded it to
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmqiEPBIxek&feature=youtu.be



Yeah, same here. Can't view it.


----------



## stowie (22 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Yeah, same here. Can't view it.



This is due to my general incompetence at social media rather than anything else. I accidently put it to private. Should work now.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

Its all over YT and the web - no getting rid of it...


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> See also the US Coastguard and British/US airforces, get enough twitter retweets and we'll do something about it.


On a generally related note..Social Media is fast becoming the referendum of the people. In addition to cases like the lost Yaughtsmen, take a look at the happenings in Egypt in 2011...powerful stuff this forum thing


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school. Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]
Her superiors will probably say that she acted in a professional manner and handled the situation very well.
Purely because cyclists get treated like shite in situations like this.
That was a huge coat though!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? *Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school.* Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Her superiors will probably say that she acted in a professional manner and handled the situation very well.
> Purely because cyclists get treated like ****e in situations like this.
> That was a huge coat though!


Got to agree - it will be part of the "how to deal with scumbag deviant cyclists and always side with the motorist" seminar this time next week


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school. Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]
I don't know, but working her patch there is a chance she is on Diplomatic or Royalty protection. Could this mean her jacket is Kevlar protection and as such meant to cover a larger area.
http://www.spycatcheronline.co.uk/black-weatherproof-bullet-iiia-and-stab-proof-jacket.html


----------



## User6179 (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school. Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]

The police officer is typical of police imo , acting on their own prejudice rather than the law!


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Damn he's had the one I linked to in FB and Twitter taken down. I'll have to relink to the Vimeo one


Oh dear. I accidentally re-posted the Vimeo version to Twitter and Facebook. Ma bad as the yoof say.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> from the same guy 8 hours later


Indeed, I saw that he'd attacked the man who said back off. Connard sans pair!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school. Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]
Right to suggest riding round London on the phone is not the best thing to do - but singularly focus upon that while not taking anything other than what the motorcyclist said as gospel was unprofessional at best - didn't pick up on biker's "cyclists jumping red lights" nonsense either - showed her lack of impartiality there - biker inferred straight away that the accident was 100% caused by the cyclist riding into him while on the phone and that this is what caused the accident - she just marched off on that tangent without a second thought - i know I sound like a stuck record but that is simply typical of the met...


----------



## Glow worm (22 May 2014)

O dear- I seem to have somehow accidentally video'd the video using my iPad. Surprisingly excellent quality too. I'd like to see the useless streak of pish try to get hold if that !


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 May 2014)

He has the link to this thread via his website so he will be monitoring this thread.
If you upload the video do NOT put the link on here!


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

Do you think he will be sat at his computer for all time issuing copyright infrigement claims?

But who will design the graphics the world needs?

Does anyone know what licence was on the video when it was uploaded first?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Do you think he will be sat at his computer for all time issuing copyright infrigement claims?
> 
> But who will design the graphics the world needs?
> 
> Does anyone know what licence was on the video when it was uploaded first?


We have the number of one of his bikes somewhere upthread but he also rides a Ducati Duo so there are 2 numbers we might need.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> He has the link to this thread via his website so he will be monitoring this thread.


 
Oh goody. 

I must say I feel very sorry for his wife and kids. They have now found out that their dear husband/dad is a complete idiot (I shall refrain from saying worse). How his wife must feel knowing her husband goes round knocking cyclists off for fun, and filming it ? 

Not such a hard man now are you Alex ! Shame on you. Your poor family. May the authorities deal with you properly.

Anyone want a used Ducati, only a few minor dings here and there ?


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We have the number of one of his bikes somewhere upthread but he also rides a Ducati Duo so there are 2 numbers we might need.


I meant copyright licence - I don't use youtube but I know on flickr when you upload you can choose a licence type which may be that anyone is free to use it (i.e. there is no copyright) I assume youtube does the same sort of thing, but I don't know.


----------



## Markymark (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094860, member: 45"]Can you explain what that means please?[/QUOTE]
I'm guessing he means that he viewing this thread as a guest member and deleting each upload as and when people here post the link.


----------



## Panday (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094772, member: 45"]Can we talk about the police officer for a minute? Walking around in a coat too big for her and her hands up her sleeves, like she's off on her first day at big school. Is this allowed? Is it the representation of authority that we really want? And then, what's happened to her training? Gathering evidence or just allowing herself to go off on a tangent that the paternal representative on the motorbike was pushing on to her?

I hope she has a good supervision session from this.[/QUOTE]
she looks so young and just been recruited and very likely inexperienced. the force issues her clothing several sizes bigger so when she stays in the force long enough, she'll grow into that coat


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094860, member: 45"]Can you explain what that means please?[/QUOTE]

He uploaded the video here and comented http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-3.html

Someone informed him on that thread, so my guess he reads this thread to see where people are uploading the video to so he can take them down.


----------



## Kookas (22 May 2014)

Can't imagine Ducati - the company - appreciates the bad press.


----------



## Markymark (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094902, member: 45"]Remember that Max Clifford is no longer available.[/QUOTE]
...unless they're sharing a cell in a couple of months


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

Kookas said:


> Can't imagine Ducati - the company - appreciates the bad press.


 
They won't give a toss, it's nothing to do with them.

GC


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> On a generally related note..Social Media is fast becoming the referendum of the people. In addition to cases like the lost Yaughtsmen, take a look at the happenings in Egypt in 2011...powerful stuff this forum thing



It has also become the bully boy's weapon of choice.


----------



## Lanzecki (22 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> They won't give a toss, it's nothing to do with them.
> 
> GC



Nope. Heck, ford enjoyed the fact that when the transit came out it was used on most bank jobs. Well unofficially.


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2014)

I was reading some of the links to the bikers site. What I find odd is that some of the people who drive cars/ride m/bikes seem to have this perception that cyclists only cycle and that they have no other form of transport. We have bicycles, cars and a m/bike and I'm sure many others do too. I don't automatically assume that someone with a motorbike only has that and doesn't drive or cycle


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 May 2014)

At some point his insurance company will be wondering if he's worth keeping on the books if he keeps ramming people. I'm sure it's not covered in his policy.
He's used a vehicle as a weapon. Ban for life.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> I was reading some of the links to the bikers site. What I find odd is that some of the people who drive cars/ride m/bikes seem to have this perception that cyclists only cycle and that they have no other form of transport. We have bicycles, cars and a m/bike and I'm sure many others do too. I don't automatically assume that someone with a motorbike only has that and doesn't drive or cycle



I was pondering that the other day whilst out riding my bike, but by the time I got home I had forgotten about it. My wife and I have three bicycles, we both have motorcycles and a car each. We have freinds that have these and ride horses too. What is it with the "them and us" muppets?


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> He uploaded the video here and comented http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-3.html
> 
> Someone informed him on that thread, so my guess he reads this thread to see where people are uploading the video to so he can take them down.
> 
> View attachment 45846


Don't you have to be logged in on here to follow a video link?


----------



## veloevol (22 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I use this one.


 Here is a direct link to download it bit.ly/1o942E3


----------



## Markymark (22 May 2014)

....maybe he's joined? No reason to block his registration.


----------



## jefmcg (22 May 2014)

Panday said:


> she looks so young and just been recruited and very likely inexperienced. the force issues her clothing several sizes bigger so when she stays in the force long enough, she'll grow into that coat


I had a similar experience with a police woman a few years ago, when I started cycling in the centre of London. A taxi driver did something dangerous and threatening, so I went to a nearby policewoman to report it. She said it there wasn't much she could do, "he says, she says". I made a remark about needing a helmet camera, followed it by saying that wouldn't work because I wasn't wearing a helmet. That was something she could understand, so I got a lecture about wearing a helmet. She wasn't even willing to talk to the driver involved, but she thoroughly harangued me on the helmet issue.

(wasn't this woman as it was 4 or more years ago, so before she was born)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> ....maybe he's joined? No reason to block his registration.


But we could share links and details via PMs between known members with an interest in getting this psycho off the road.


----------



## benb (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I was starting to feel a bit sorry for Alex / Alexander Mitchell, the Duccati owning Graphic Designer.
> 
> But I hadn't watched the video with sound because I was at work.
> 
> What sort of person asks, after knocking someone off their bike - "What the hell were you doing on your phone?" before "Are you ok?"



A sociopath, that's who.


----------



## benb (22 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Fair enough but it's not a big deal. It's gone far enough. I don't want him made homeless. He has plenty to reflect on right now. If any good comes out of this it will be that people realise that being a prat and posting your idiocy on social media can come at a high price.



If some people haven't twigged this already, what makes you think they are going to start now?


----------



## benb (22 May 2014)

Panday said:


> hi guys, i'm a ducati owner as well as a road cyclist and a mountainbiker. i assure you, not all ducati owners share the same mentality of the gentleman who ran over a cyclist somewhere in london. i posted my sentiments in a DUCATI FORUM of which i'm also a member



I don't think anyone here thought this idiot's behaviour was representative of all motorcyclists, let alone all Ducati owners.

He's a nob, but in no way does that reflect badly on the rest of our two-wheeled brothers and sisters.


----------



## veloevol (22 May 2014)

Some updated links.
3 second version http://instagram.com/p/oTGN9EhJAO/
2 minute version http://vidd.co/rkS
DL 8 min version http://bit.ly/1o942E3


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2014)

I hope the Ducati riding nobber IS following this thread, although I suspect by now he has more to concern himself with. 
From a fellow biker, I would just like it to be known that you are a (insert 4 letter word as used on the Ducati forum). What you did was a deliberate act, and well you know it. You are just very lucky that the cyclist was a gentle soul, as some I know would have ripped you apart limb by limb. Really. And you would have deserved it.
As for the Police Officer, WTF? At no time did she even produce her notebook to take any sort of notes to record the incident. There WAS injury involved, contrary to what she said at the end. A grazed knee is an injury, so she should have been taking all the details require for a road traffic collision report.
Enjoy all that is coming to you Ducati boy, thanks to you having a chip on your shoulder. BTW it is not against the law to use a phone while cycling. Maybe not clever, but not illegal.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

If someone leaked the clip to Liveleak then it would really kick off.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> If someone leaked the clip to Liveleak then it would really kick off.


The only problem with that is the people of live leak would take the side of the motorcyclist. The people on there are not an intelligent bunch.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I don't know, but working her patch there is a chance she is on Diplomatic or Royalty protection. Could this mean her jacket is Kevlar protection and as such meant to cover a larger area.
> http://www.spycatcheronline.co.uk/black-weatherproof-bullet-iiia-and-stab-proof-jacket.html


It certainly did cover a large area!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

gaz said:


> FYI: We found his numberplate and potentially some other info about him.
> Some info has been passed to traffic cops for them to look into.


 
Gaz, have they been given a copy of the video as well?

GC


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3094874, member: 9609"]I thought she was OK, presumably by her age she is very new to the job and we can't expect every officer to start off with 20 years of experience. In fact I was encouraged by her anti mobile phone stance, people pratting about with phones when they are driving needs to be stamped out. Curious about her terminology "if he'd been on his phone he'd have been "Stuck On" under the road traffic act" Stuck On ? where I come from if you stick one on somebody you head-butt them!

As for the coat, it did look completely stupid and totally unprofesional - but I bet on a cold winters day its nice and cosy, I used to have a hillwalking jacket like that, could get my hands tucked up inside the sleeves and long enough to keep the cold wind off my bum[/QUOTE]
Sorry, but you don't need 20yrs experience to be impartial.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Gaz, have they been given a copy of the video as well?
> 
> GC


They have.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2014)

One thing that is worth noting here is the motorbike has hand guards. This means he can make that contact and not worry about his front break being applied.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

veloevol said:


> Some updated links.
> 3 second version http://instagram.com/p/oTGN9EhJAO/
> 8 minute version http://vidd.co/rkS
> DL version http://bit.ly/1o942E3


Who was saying it must be like a massive game of whack-a-mole trying to delete it from the web?
lol


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2014)

Its hard without sound (no speakers at work) and the initial impact could be written off as completely careles but from the feed back I take he incriminates in sound?


----------



## Glow worm (22 May 2014)

Let's just hope that when this half wit's motorbike gets sent to the crusher, he doesn't decide to get himself a bicycle


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Its hard without sound (no speakers at work) and the initial impact could be written off as completely careles but from the feed back I take he incriminates in sound?


 
The voice of the graphic designer (Alex Mitchell) who rides the Ducati motorbike is the first one you hear after the collision between his motorbike and the cyclist near Buckingham Palace, London. His first words to the cyclist, whilst he is still lying in the road are "What the hell are you doing on your phone anyway?"

It's a bit hard to hear what the cyclist says but Alex Mitchell repeatedly asks why the cyclist was on the phone. 

He seems quite aggressive, and doesn't seem very concerned about the well-being of the cyclist knocked from his bicycle.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 May 2014)

Watched the video, assuming [I may have missed this, long thread] it is London, does this explain why there were so many witnesses queuing up to give support to the cyclist? Nobody wants to know, lovely people.
The bit where the motorcyclist offers a handshake is beyond belief, the fact the the cyclist shook it had me cringing. If that had been me, on leaving the scene I'm sure I would have been so shook up that I would have wobbled and accidentally fallen against his motorbike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Watched the video, assuming [I may have missed this, long thread] it is London, does this explain why there were so many witnesses queuing up to give support to the cyclist? Nobody wants to know, lovely people.
> The bit where the motorcyclist offers a handshake is beyond belief, the fact the the cyclist shook it had me cringing. If that had been me, on leaving the scene I'm sure I would have been so shook up that I would have wobbled and accidentally fallen against his motorbike.


It's right alongside Buckingham Palace and they end up discussing things on the traffic-free bit of road in front of the palace.


----------



## ManiaMuse (22 May 2014)

gaz said:


> The only problem with that is the people of live leak would take the side of the motorcyclist. The people on there are not an intelligent bunch.


I think it might be worth it just for the number of views.


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

Things we know:

The video showing a Ducati motorcycle colliding with a cyclist near Buckingham Palace in London was origianlly on a youtube channel called DucatiDragons.

A link to this was posted by a user of hyperstrada.com called phantomfighter on March 4th 2014. http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel.html#post7165

On March 7th, user NiceweatherManni on hyperstada.com posted

"Better take thy video with the cyclist offline dude....I don't think that the video is good for you ;-) "http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-2.html#post7221

phantomfighter replied on March 7th 2014

"All done. I don't know what I was thinking putting that up to be honest. I guess I was hungry for views. Silly me deleted now. "http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-2.html#post7223

On the same day (March 17th) phantomfighter posted the follwing on hyperstada.com on a thread titled "What'd you do to your hyperstada today?"

" I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol "http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/584-what-d-you-do-your-hyperstrada-today-10.html#post7215


phantomfighter has also posted the following:

March 10 2014 "Im going to keep the video private and check it with somebody before I ever use it as evidence. Also, I am not going to go into detail on an open forum of what happened as that would be an admission as well. " http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-2.html#post7264

The original video has been removed, but reposted several times. It has been removed with a copyright infrigement notice in the name of Alex Mitchell http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-know-this-idiot-motorcyclist.156727/post-3094698

A user called phantomfighter on the forum ducatiforum.co.uk posted the following on April 2, 2013

"I'm going through a compensation scam at the moment. I cyclist claimed I hit them from the rear on the road when they fell on their own in front if me.

As I never collided with this person I left the "scene" I got a letter from the police accusing me of dangerous driving and leaving the scene of an accident.

After a few months of stress sorting this out the police went no further as there was no evidence. I thought that it was all over until my insurance company received a letter 7 months later claiming I had collided with this cyclist.

I'm waiting to hear the outcome. This was some young Arab daffodil in marylebone high street, the guy was on the phone at the time on his push bike.

So I know how this guy must be feeling." http://ducatiforum.co.uk/forum/threads/compensation-culture.9570/page-2#post-141854

This may or not be the same Phantomfighter as the Phantomfighter on hyperstrada.com, whom we can assume to be the Alex Mitchell who is requesting that the video is removed for copyright reasons, but it seems to be a similar case to the one on the video, at least as reported by the cyclist - that is that the cyclist claims that a rider of a Ducati knocked him off his bicycle from behind whilst he was cycling in London and on the phone.

Is there any other evidence I've missed?


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

In a nutshell @KneesUp


----------



## benb (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095218, member: 9609"]Is she not impartial, and what should she have done ?

From what I gather she does not see the collision, has obviously not seen the video, and clearly does not know the motorcyclist may have previous incidents with rear ending cyclists, and will also be unaware of the post he made announcing that he had altered his bike to facilitate hitting cyclists whilst undertaking.

I guess she sees the incident as six of one and half dozen of the other, tells them both to behave themselves, watches them shake hands and thinks to herself they've both probably learned, lets move on - good policing? I don't really know but I don't see it as bad policing.[/QUOTE]

How can someone crashing into someone else from behind be six of one and half dozen of the other?
She doesn't listen to the cyclist's point of view at all. She sides completely with the motorcyclist, and fixates on the fact the cyclist was on the phone despite that not being illegal, and it being completely irrelevant to the collision.

So not completely impartial, no.


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095218, member: 9609"]Is she not impartial, and what should she have done ?

From what I gather she does not see the collision, has obviously not seen the video, and clearly does not know the motorcyclist may have previous incidents with rear ending cyclists, and will also be unaware of *the post he made announcing that he had altered his bike to facilitate hitting cyclists whilst undertaking*.

I guess she sees the incident as six of one and half dozen of the other, tells them both to behave themselves, watches them shake hands and thinks to herself they've both probably learned, lets move on - good policing? I don't really know but I don't see it as bad policing.[/QUOTE]

Can you link to this so I can add it to my 'evidence' post please?


----------



## Igeotre (22 May 2014)

On the subject of the copyright claims he's making, I know youtube are shoddy and just pull everything, but surely a bit of editing and commentary could give a bit of a better chance at it being left alone. Or am I just naive?


----------



## stowie (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095218, member: 9609"]Is she not impartial, and what should she have done ?

From what I gather she does not see the collision, has obviously not seen the video, and clearly does not know the motorcyclist may have previous incidents with rear ending cyclists, and will also be unaware of the post he made announcing that he had altered his bike to facilitate hitting cyclists whilst undertaking.

I guess she sees the incident as six of one and half dozen of the other, tells them both to behave themselves, watches them shake hands and thinks to herself they've both probably learned, lets move on - good policing? I don't really know but I don't see it as bad policing.[/QUOTE]

It is tricky, and if she didn't see the incident then I wouldn't expect her to do much than mediate. However she didn't let the cyclist speak, seemed to assign immediately blame because of his mobile use, even though using a mobile when cycling isn't an offence, and since she didn't see the incident, she would have had no idea if his use of the mobile contributed or not (it didn't in the end, clearly seen by the video). The cyclist was clearly saying that he was hit from behind by an undertaking motorcyclist and yet this didn't seem to register at all.

I am deeply cynical of the MET's attitude to cyclists having heard some stories first hand of the way they have treated cyclists involved in accidents. I would say that if this had been two cars and one had hit the other from behind then the conversation may have been different. She didn't challenge the motorcyclist when he was saying about being hit from the side? How could that happen?!


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Things we know:
> 
> This may or not be the same Phantomfighter as the Phantomfighter on hyperstrada.com, whom we can assume to be the Alex Mitchell who is requesting that the video is removed for copyright reasons, but it seems to be a similar case to the one on the video, at least as reported by the cyclist - that is that the cyclist claims that a rider of a Ducati knocked him off his bicycle from behind whilst he was cycling in London and on the phone.
> 
> Is there any other evidence I've missed?



Yes. Here http://ducatiforum.co.uk/forum/threads/picked-up-my-2013-hyper-sp.12339/ Note the photobucket account. This is key to all of this. http://s427.photobucket.com/user/ph...C4-1545-00000248938FFEBB_zps2fbd1486.mp4.html

The phantomgixer photobucket account was used on the original thread he ties his YouTube account to the http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel.html forum. From there, a google search for the photobucket account ties all his other accounts to that one, including the one you post, ebay account, job lot.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/alexbayswater

he uses the same photbucket account for the ebay listings. his name on ebay is alexbayswater. search for phantomgixer last fm on google, you get his last.fm account. Take the photo he uses on there and use it as a google image search. brings up stuff like this http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/tawana-thai-restaurant-london all reviews in bayswater. Everywhere he has used that photobucket account can be verified to be him. All accounts can be connected with each other in one way or another. There is no doubt about who this is in the other forums.


----------



## Mugshot (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095218, member: 9609"]will also be unaware of the post he made announcing that he had altered his bike to facilitate hitting cyclists whilst undertaking.
[/QUOTE]
I don't think that's what he said, I think he was saying he adjusted his mirror *when he* hit a cyclist, not he adjusted his mirror *to* hit a cyclist. As in he hit a cyclist hard enough with his mirror to alter it's position.
He's still a git mind


----------



## Mugshot (22 May 2014)

What TMN said.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Its hard without sound (no speakers at work) and the initial impact could be written off as completely careles but from the feed back I take he incriminates in sound?


 
No, it was defiantly intentional

He says this, "I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol"

And watch the video, he looks directly at the impact area like he is aiming to clip the cyclist with his mirror.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

Alex did type "lol" after the admission. He thought it was funny to hurt someone.


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (22 May 2014)

also keep an eye out for stuff coming from the renamed you tube channel ;P https://www.youtube.com/user/CindyLastman/channels

or the google+ account https://plus.google.com/105352332148122328585/about

or basically anything under the names : "Cindy Lastman", "Syndney Wastanki" and "Sydney Weatherman" - just to be on the safe side... ok


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> No, it was defiantly intentional
> 
> He says this, "I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol"
> 
> And watch the video, he looks directly at the impact area like he is aiming to clip the cyclist with his mirror.



Certainly he is heading for a very narrow gap, one side of which is a cyclist whom Alex knows is on the phone and - presumably - deems this to be detrimental to the cyclists ability to cycle properly - hence his first question of 'Why were you on the phone' 

So, we have someone on a Ducati motorbike heading for a small gap alongside a cyclist whom the Ducati rider thinks isn't fully aware or able to control his bicycle. And the Ducati rider goes for that small gap without slowing, and in fact is heard to rev the engine just prior to the impact. 

So intentional or not (and I am sure that there are those - perhaps people who work as a Graphic Designer and so on) who would argue that it wasn't intentional - it was certainly avoidable, but it doesn't seem like anything at all was done to avoid it


----------



## .stu (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Is there any other evidence I've missed?



Yes there was something on another twitter account @Alexiobay he posted back in November 2013, where he mentions a cyclist falling off his bike in front off him and says it was "unlucky" (my quotes). He also mentions a desire to go round to a cyclists house and kill him. The twitter account was under his name (it still is if you google it), but he has changed the name and picture and deleted all the incriminating tweets

I wonder, if the police do decide to follow up on the video, could he also be charged with attempting to pervert the course of justice?

EDIT: Some of the content is preserved here on page 11 in Ben Stones's post.


----------



## KneesUp (22 May 2014)

.stu said:


> Yes there was something on another twitter account @Alexiobay he posted back in November 2013, where he mentions a cyclist falling off his bike in front off him and says it was "unlucky" (my quotes). He also mentions a desire to go round to a cyclists house and kill him. The twitter account was under his name (it still is if you google it), but he has changed the name and picture and deleted all the incriminating tweets
> 
> I wonder, if the police do decide to follow up on the video, could he also be charged with attempting to pervert the course of justice?


Of course. I'd forgotten about these tweets:

View attachment 45783
View attachment 45784
View attachment 45785


----------



## Ben Stone (22 May 2014)

HLaB said:


> Its hard without sound (no speakers at work) and the initial impact could be written off as completely careles but from the feed back I take he incriminates in sound?


I don't think it can be written off as careless at all. In my view he sees the green lane (which I don't think is actually a cycle lane, but neither is it a motorbike overtaking lane) as an easy way to overtake the cars but is then annoyed to discover a cyclist pootling in it. Then he realises the cyclist is on the phone so decides to either scare him by undertaking him as closely as possible and revving at the same time but misjudges it and clips him. Or he decides to deliberately knock him off. Either way it was deliberate and in my view that's dangerous rather than merely careless.


----------



## Igeotre (22 May 2014)

Quite a few recent uploads on youtube if you search for certain words. Including mine.


----------



## gaz (22 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> Yes. Here http://ducatiforum.co.uk/forum/threads/picked-up-my-2013-hyper-sp.12339/ Note the photobucket account. This is key to all of this. http://s427.photobucket.com/user/ph...C4-1545-00000248938FFEBB_zps2fbd1486.mp4.html
> 
> The phantomgixer photobucket account was used on the original thread he ties his YouTube account to the http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel.html forum. From there, a google search for the photobucket account ties all his other accounts to that one, including the one you post, ebay account, job lot.
> 
> ...


With his name and location it is also fairly easy to find his linkedin profile and facebook account. Linkedin profile links to his website where you can get other personal information if you know how. I won't go into details regarding this as it is serious personal information.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

benb said:


> How can someone crashing into someone else from behind be six of one and half dozen of the other?
> She doesn't listen to the cyclist's point of view at all. She sides completely with the motorcyclist, and fixates on the fact the cyclist was on the phone despite that not being illegal, and it being completely irrelevant to the collision.
> 
> So not completely impartial, no.


I was gonna reply to User9609 but you said it all. +1 for that entire post.


----------



## Cycling Dan (22 May 2014)

Igeotre said:


> On the subject of the copyright claims he's making, I know youtube are shoddy and just pull everything, but surely a bit of editing and commentary could give a bit of a better chance at it being left alone. Or am I just naive?


The footage is copy right, while it may delay it by a few hours if more than 50% of the footage is copyrighted they just pull the video or they black screen it.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Sorry, but you don't need 20yrs experience to be impartial.


To be fair, she might develop the ability to be impartial once she reaches puberty...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> Yes. Here http://ducatiforum.co.uk/forum/threads/picked-up-my-2013-hyper-sp.12339/ Note the photobucket account. This is key to all of this. http://s427.photobucket.com/user/ph...C4-1545-00000248938FFEBB_zps2fbd1486.mp4.html
> 
> The phantomgixer photobucket account was used on the original thread he ties his YouTube account to the http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel.html forum. From there, a google search for the photobucket account ties all his other accounts to that one, including the one you post, ebay account, job lot.
> 
> ...



This is all well and good but he's been identified and the matter passed to the police. 

I think the various web detectives' time would be better spent identifying the victim so he can decide what he wants to do, if anything.


GC


----------



## Igeotre (22 May 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> The footage is copy right, while it may delay it by a few hours if more than 50% of the footage is copyrighted they just pull the video or they black screen it.



Ok, there's notions of fair use etc. I stuck a bunch of commentary in a one minute video and included about 10-15s of his footage. We'll see if that makes any difference.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

Igeotre said:


> Ok, there's notions of fair use etc. I stuck a bunch of commentary in a one minute video and included about 10-15s of his footage. We'll see if that makes any difference.



Spot on. I have a similar plan.

GC


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

A violent racist liar posted his identity and crimes online, I could care less if it rebounds on him.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095453, member: 45"]I think people want to see some kind of remorse. They're not likely to know though, as he's probably hiding in his cellar, rocking.[/QUOTE]
To be fair I think the responses have been really mild - considering he rammed a machine into a an innocent person, injured them and lied to police officer, blamed the victim and appears to have form for similar indiscriminate intimidating physical behavior on the road - alright, there has been a bit of name calling directed to one motorcyclist, many quite justifiable comments about what a nasty thing he did, lots of comments regarding how they are the actions of one idiot and how most other motorcyclist would be/are appalled etc.
All it takes is for a cyclist to jump a red light and comments allover other forums and the rest of the web start calling for all cyclist to be run over, killed stabbed, shot and set fire to - (quite rightly) no-one on this forum has made any threats or encouraged any physical or vigilante action against the man - just that they think he should face justice in the form of police/court action and as you say, show a bit of remorse tather than trying to shred all the digital evidence...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

fair point tim, I stand corrected to a point - I missed that one and calling to make him homeless isn't great, but I don't think that post is typical of the general mood on the forum...


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

Make him homeless how? Tell the landlord or agent he rode into a cyclist and he gets evicted? That's not a threat, it's being silly.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 May 2014)

*ATTENTION*
We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material you posted, as follows:

from Sydney Weatherman about Motorcyclist hits cyclist on purpose

should just apologise rather than keep trying to hide your tracks... will just upload it several more times now... and put it on facebook..


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095453, member: 45"]I think people want to see some kind of remorse. [/QUOTE]

It would do the world of good.

I can't see that he "rammed", as has been suggested. I ride a m/bike too and my opinion is that he intended to scare the cyclist, not collide with him. The cyclist is slowing him the gap is not there, he's annoyed, then he's acted utterly stupidly and with reckless disregard for another. He should have been remorseful and tried, the best he could, to make amends. His post-crash behaviour is shocking, I just can't feel any pity for him now.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

I have followed @alexiobay on twitter and asked why his name has changed. The guy was abhorrent before but the lengths he's now going to to hide his tracks is getting on my nerves


----------



## benborp (22 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> It would do the world of good.



Warning, contains LOUD SWEARINESS, quiet even worse sweariness.
It does: 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSMrAL-N9E


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

benborp said:


> It does:
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSMrAL-N9E




It was, but would you mind posting *contains swearing* please. I have my 5 y.o daughter sat next to me.


----------



## glenn forger (22 May 2014)

It's not vigilatism though, is it? Nobody's saying take the law into our own hands, all this is publicly viewable.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> I was shocked at the vindictiveness of the general mood on this thread actually. And amazed that not only was it not modded all that much, but a mod joined in. It's possible to think that this man's actions were appalling without resorting to this sort of vigilante stalking.



Completely agree.

Pitch forks at the ready.

The police are involved so can't it be left at that.

I bet one particular individual here is loving this.


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> *ATTENTION*
> We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material you posted, as follows:
> 
> from Sydney Weatherman about Motorcyclist hits cyclist on purpose
> ...


Rather giving away his other aliases, eh?


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2014)

benborp said:


> It does:
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSMrAL-N9E




What a nice man, made an effort to remedy the situation to the victims satisfaction.  I wish Alex had done similar, maybe shocked, he went into defence mode, but still................I can't believe that he is a decent person on or off a motorbike.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> I was shocked at the vindictiveness of the general mood on this thread actually. And amazed that not only was it not modded all that much, but a mod joined in. It's possible to think that this man's actions were appalling without resorting to this sort of vigilante stalking.


Remember tmn he brought this to the internet to show off how clever he is. The internet is just giving its verdict on his actions.


----------



## User6179 (22 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> Look, I deal all day every day with written text. And also with people who think they've read what they haven't read at all. My meaning was clear if people read what I wrote properly, it has nothing to do with 'attitude' unless you count people realising they made a misreading and being too embarrassed to admit it. I didn't say anyone was an idiot, but perhaps a couple of people felt like one when they went back and looked again. And that's all from me too.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think people should leave the poor bloke alone. The motorcyclist is well known to us all now, time to stop.




Is the cyclist aware that the collision was a deliberate assault? Has he seen the video?

GC


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

Right, back to stalking....


----------



## Galex09 (22 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> What a nice man, made an effort to remedy the situation to the victims satisfaction.  I wish Alex had done similar, maybe shocked, he went into defence mode, but still................I can't believe that he is a decent person on or off a motorbike.



I would think the intention should be factored into that too: This motorcyclist didn't intend to have any kind of interaction with a cyclist, whereas in all likelihood it would seem that Alex did (a 'buzz' rather an intentionally knocking into him, I think) but not in so far as a conversation would ensue. But certainly the 2011 motorcyclist displays good character. Having just watched the full video... I can't say that for Alex.

Don't mind me, I'm slightly behind in the conversation.

PS: with regard to *that* comment, I read it the wrong way too. If we're keeping score


----------



## benborp (22 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> It was, but would you mind posting *contains swearing* please. I have my 5 y.o daughter sat next to me.


Ooops! Sorry.


----------



## Poacher (22 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> *The police are involved so can't it be left at that.*
> 
> I bet one particular individual here is loving this.



The police were also involved in the original incident. Can't say that I'm filled with confidence that they'll take effective action.

Hi Alex, how're you feeling?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Certainly he is heading for a very narrow gap, one side of which is a cyclist whom Alex knows is on the phone and - presumably - deems this to be detrimental to the cyclists ability to cycle properly - hence his first question of 'Why were you on the phone'
> 
> So, we have someone on a Ducati motorbike heading for a small gap alongside a cyclist whom the Ducati rider thinks isn't fully aware or able to control his bicycle. And the Ducati rider goes for that small gap without slowing, and in fact is heard to rev the engine just prior to the impact.
> 
> So intentional or not (and I am sure that there are those - perhaps people who work as a Graphic Designer and so on) who would argue that it wasn't intentional - it is was certainly avoidable, but it doesn't seem like anything at all was done to avoid it



I don't agree, they way he looks the impact just before tells me he meant it. His reaction also confirms it, he isn't shocked, he does not attempt to check if the cyclist was ok. He straight away goes on the defensive knowing to point out the fact the cystitis was on a mobile to detract the blame. I don't believe he meant to knock him off of his bicycle but defendant "tap" him with with his mirror to prove a point and knowing he was filming up load and show off, which is why the darft git uploaded the video because that's exactly what he wanted to do, show off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I don't agree, they way he looks the impact just before tells me he meant it. His reaction also confirms it, he isn't shocked, he does not attempt to check if the cyclist was ok. He straight away goes on the defensive knowing to point out the fact the cystitis was on a mobile to detract the blame. I don't believe he meant to knock him off of his bicycle but defendant "tap" him with with his mirror to prove a point and knowing he was filming up load and show off, which is why the darft git uploaded the video because that's exactly what he wanted to do, show off.


Cystitis? Your autocorrect is taking the piss!


----------



## Lanzecki (22 May 2014)

Cystitis could be the cause..... Or another UTI maybe? Let's find the poor bloke an excuse. Being an arse doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095741, member: 9609"]Just to be clear here, I was not in any shape or form defending the biker, I was suggesting some of the criticism being levelled at the young police officer was unfair. She had not seen the incident and could not have been expected to know what we all know now. Even the cyclist didn't seem to be entirely sure what had happened.[/QUOTE]
We're all angry with the motorbiker mate. I am not having a pop at you. We are all on the same side.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cystitis? Your autocorrect is taking the ****!


Lol lol lol....


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095741, member: 9609"]Just to be clear here, I was not in any shape or form defending the biker, I was suggesting some of the criticism being levelled at the young police officer was unfair. She had not seen the incident and could not have been expected to know what we all know now. Even the cyclist didn't seem to be entirely sure what had happened.[/QUOTE]

It is very rare for Police Officers to actually witness incidents which they are called upon to deal with. That is why it is their job, to listen impartially to each side of the story, to note down witness statements where necessary, and actually investigate the matter. She didn't do that.
They are also duty bound to secure any other evidence which might support any accusations of law breaking, which in this case would be the video footage, as @User pointed out. She forgot to do that.
This was a reportable road accident from a Police perspective, as an injury occurred (the grazed knee which the cyclist told her about), despite what she said at the end. So she should have been noting all the necessary details for a report which insurance companies might want to see. She didn't do that either.
Then there was the banging on about the cyclist being on the phone, which is not against the law.
She was quite happy for the two involved to kiss and make up with that cringeworthy handshake.

Honestly, this was like going back 30 years for me, sitting watching training videos on "how not to do things". You know the ones, where everybody has a good laugh at the incompetence on show and are then invited to analyse the mistakes made. Only this was for real. Quite a shocking display actually, which would be of interest to her supervisors.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

No addresses or links. Discuss the issue but any talk of going round will be deleted.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> No addresses or links. Discuss the issue but any talk of going round will be deleted.



I just was about to reply to a particular post sailing very very close to criminality IMO

Some peeps need to get a grip.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095888, member: 30090"]Wow Fos actually doing so modding people!!![/QUOTE]

Cut out the sarky comments. Feel free to discuss but linking addresses and stuff isn't on. You geeks know how to get them, but it's not our place.

As for others having a pop at mods, we aren't full time to police it. We respond to reports. So long as there are no threats or addresses etc, then we will let you discuss. I am also allowed my personal opinion on it. The guy is an idiot and needs to be dealt with by the authorities.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> I just was about to reply to a particular post sailing very very close to criminality IMO
> 
> Some peeps need to get a grip.



They do indeed. Look I was trying to watch Harry Potter you lot. behave.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cut out the sarky comments. Feel free to discuss but linking addresses and stuff isn't on. You geeks know how to get them, but it's not our place.
> 
> As for others having a pop at mods, we aren't full time to police it. We respond to reports. So long as there are no threats or addresses etc, then we will let you discuss. I am also allowed my personal opinion on it. The guy is an idiot and needs to be dealt with by the authorities.



So spot on mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095888, member: 30090"]Wow Fos actually doing so modding people!!![/QUOTE]

Any more talk about 'going round' and you get a thread ban


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> So spot on mate. Keep up the good work.



Now can I watch the telly and have a beer ?


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2014)

Giro is almost on.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2014)

User said:


> How can we know?



That is my point.

GC


----------



## mr messy (22 May 2014)

Righteous man?


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2014)

I'm interested in the question of vigilantism which has popped up a few times here. I have been quite amazed at how easily it has been to work out Alex Mitchell's details. I certainly don't advocate "going round" , but as a cyclist ( and white van man ) I understand peoples' outrage at his internet attitude, both after his video masterpiece and before it. Looking at it, I think it's pretty unlikely that the police will do anything at all. He can just claim that he made a mistake. I suspect that most of the people here know that he's going to get away with this, and hence their frustration. In the circumstances, I don't think that Alex Philip Harvey Mitchell's current discomfort is entirely unwarranted.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I'm interested in the question of vigilantism which has popped up a few times here. I have been quite amazed at how easily it has been to work out Alex Mitchell's details. I certainly don't advocate "going round" , but as a cyclist ( and white van man ) I understand peoples' outrage at his internet attitude, both after his video masterpiece and before it. Looking at it, I think it's pretty unlikely that the police will do anything at all. He can just claim that he made a mistake. I suspect that most of the people here know that he's going to get away with this, and hence their frustration. In the circumstances, I don't think that Alex Philip Harvey Mitchell's current discomfort is entirely unwarranted.


My view is fwiw he brought this to the internet. Yes "us geeks" know how to find him but it's an internet thing.

Bear in mind that unless you come to CC through TOR Alex Mitchell may know how to find you. That is all.


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> My view is fwiw he brought this to the internet. Yes "us geeks" know how to find him but it's an internet thing.
> 
> Bear in mind that unless you come to CC through TOR Alex Mitchell may know how to find you. That is all.


 I may be a bit of a grassy knollster but I'm not exactly working my fingers to the bone deleting posts.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I may be a bit of a grassy knollster but I'm not exactly working my fingers to the bone deleting posts.


Nope neither am I. I'm actually trying to engage with his last known twitter account.

However there are people, and no blame/fault implied that do not realise that everything is visible. In fact proved upthread where people have managed to copy posts/videos.

If anyone is concerned about privacy, google TOR


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> However there are people, and no blame/fault implied that do not realise that everything is visible. In fact proved upthread where people have managed to copy posts/videos.


 
If you become an incontinent internet broadcaster of the minute details of your life, together with your own darker thoughts and prejudices, you take the consequences. Why do it? Utterly bonkers.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> If you become an incontinent internet broadcaster of the minute details of your life, together with your own darker thoughts and prejudices, you take the consequences. Why do it? Utterly bonkers.


Yebbut I'm not talking about our motorcycling friend more about people on here with concerns about whether they can be traced. Yes is the answer. First rule don't say anything illegal. Second, to me, don't say something you wouldn't say in person


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> Yebbut I'm not talking about our motorcycling friend more about people on here with concerns about whether they can be traced. Yes is the answer. First rule don't say anything illegal. Second, to me, don't say something you wouldn't say in person


 Yep, sound advice.


----------



## Nigeyy (23 May 2014)

Yes, I also think that's very sound advice. I try not to say anything -or say anything in a way -that I wouldn't have a problem saying to someone face to face.



martint235 said:


> Yebbut I'm not talking about our motorcycling friend more about people on here with concerns about whether they can be traced. Yes is the answer. First rule don't say anything illegal. Second, to me, don't say something you wouldn't say in person


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2014)

I'm a pretty meek and mild person but I do believe that if Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell pulled up alongside me at a set of red lights on his penis-extension Ducati, I might have words. No, I wouldn't push him off his bike on to the tarmac.


----------



## .stu (23 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> if Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell pulled up alongside me at a set of red lights on his penis-extension Ducati, I might have words.



Is that before or after you spontaneously fall off your bike? Unlucky!


----------



## jonny jeez (23 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095635, member: 45"]Your attitude is in how you respond to people, and that's wanting.

As to what you meant to say, that's 5 who have indicated on here that they can see it possible to be interpreted either way. It's ok, nobody's perfect.[/QUOTE]
6


----------



## Markymark (23 May 2014)

7


----------



## Spinney (23 May 2014)

Surely the skill of a good writer/editor is producing text that _cannot _be misinterpreted, not in producing text that is only understood in the way it was meant if people read it 'properly'.

I, too, spend all my working day (and some of my hobby time!) working with text. I'm happy to take the advice of the development editors, series editors and copyeditors that work on what I produce, if what I have written can be misinterpreted.


----------



## perplexed (23 May 2014)

8. I read it as the motorcyclist too...


----------



## Mugshot (23 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3095475, member: 9609"]@Mugshot & @User13710 I'm sure the two of you are correct and my initial interpretation was wrong, but why is my interpretation wrong, the post goes
"I adjusted my right handle bar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol"

I sort of see this as 'I adjusted my watch with the pips on the radio' or 'I adjusted my visor with the sun' But others see this as he has hit a cyclist, and his mirror has moved, presumably out-of-adjustment, in which case he would have said I have needed to re-adjust my mirror after hitting a cyclist. Unless of course he asked a cyclist to help adjust his mirror in the same way I might get someone to help me adjust the near side mirror in a bigger vehicle.

So I'm sure the two of you are right, but where am I wrong?[/QUOTE]
That would be a rather strange way of speaking, I may say "I adjusted my watch with the pips on the radio", although it feels rather clumsy, but that doesn't suggest that I have adjusted my watch in order to affect the radio pips it suggests that I have used the radio pips to adjust my watch. I can't ever imagine saying "I adjusted my visor with the sun", I may adjust my visor because of the sun but certainly not with it as that suggests to me that I would be using the sun to adjust my visor as opposed to adjusting my visor because of the sun.
Our friendly motorcyclist is possibly trying to suggest in his statement that his mirror needed adjusting and he used a cyclists elbow to do it, this is of course all part of the joke. But the statement doesn't suggest to me that the cyclist had much choice in the matter. Had he asked a cyclist to help it would have been unlikely the cyclist would have used his elbow.
So "*I adjusted my*" as in the motorcyclist changed the position of something he had, "*with*" by means or agency of. "The motorcyclist adjusted his right handle bar mirror using the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol" That's how I read it, and I can't read it so it means either he adjusted his mirror in order to hit a cyclist or that a cyclist was a willing participant in adjusting his mirror. "I hit a cyclist with my mirror." That's all I can see.
He's still a git mind


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2014)

9, me to then again I am a bit thick. I only read it back again and could see it could have been the way intended.

I hope the Ducati driving a***hole gets the law thrown at him, I have to say had I been in the vicinity of the other plonker involved I would had words with him. Cycling on mobile seems daft enough let alone filtering in London streets..


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2014)

10


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (23 May 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This is all well and good but he's been identified and the matter passed to the police.
> 
> I think the various web detectives' time would be better spent identifying the victim so he can decide what he wants to do, if anything.
> 
> ...



This isn't about identifying him. This was a response to the suggestion that we only have the username to go on for the other forum postings. I am simply stating that if you need the identity of the other accounts confirming so you can attribute the comments to the same man, without any shadow of a doubt, then that is how to do it. Please don't read any more into my reply other than I was addressing the question that the two accounts might not be the same person. They are.


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (23 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> *ATTENTION*
> We have received copyright complaint(s) regarding material you posted, as follows:
> 
> from Sydney Weatherman about Motorcyclist hits cyclist on purpose
> ...



I did tell you to watch out for "Cindy Lastman", "Syndney Wastanki" and "Sydney Weatherman", didn't I


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (23 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Rather giving away his other aliases, eh?



"Cindy Lastman", "Syndney Wastanki" and "Sydney Weatherman"


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> This isn't about identifying him. This was a response to the suggestion that we only have the username to go on for the other forum postings. I am simply stating that if you need the identity of the other accounts confirming so you can attribute the comments to the same man, without any shadow of a doubt, then that is how to do it. Please don't read any more into my reply other than I was addressing the question that the two accounts might not be the same person. They are.


 
Okay, my mistake.

GC


----------



## wn06wnyq4t5nb415 (23 May 2014)

Not wanting to labour the point, but the reason people are angry about this is that they know this is at least his 3rd incident (self-confessed on various blog posts) where a cyclist has come off his bike. He's also continually expressed his disdain for cyclists and even posted about his intentions only to stop for pedestrians crossing zebra crossings etc, not people *on* bicycles. The police won't see this. The police won't take this into account. If they do anything it will be a slap on the wrist as he passes it off as an accident (and didn't he mention that the cyclist was on the phone!) and that will be the end of it. He'll still be riding around out there with his prejudice against cyclists until we have hit number 3,4,5,6... this is not about whether the victim wants to take this further, this is about seeing that he's a danger, from his own self-incriminating video and the frame of mind he has in the run up to this incident (which is shown in the video as soon as he starts harping on about running red lights, something which the cyclist in the video hadn't done). He had absolutely no remorse for the poor sod knocked off his bike. If this were an accident most normal people's first reaction would be shock and apologies. There was neither of these. Just a look of disgust at the wheel of the bicycle stuck in the motorbike, an immediate blaming of the cyclist for being on the phone (despite that having to impact on what happened at all). There is a legitimate feeling from those commenting on this forum that he needs to be punished for this and experience tells all of us (I am guessing) that nothing significant will come from the police as a result of any investigation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> Not wanting to labour the point, but the reason people are angry about this is that they know this is at least his 3rd incident (self-confessed on various blog posts) where a cyclist has come off his bike. He's also continually expressed his disdain for cyclists and even posted about his intentions only to stop for pedestrians crossing zebra crossings etc, not people *on* bicycles. The police won't see this. The police won't take this into account. If they do anything it will be a slap on the wrist as he passes it off as an accident (and didn't he mention that the cyclist was on the phone!) and that will be the end of it. He'll still be riding around out there with his prejudice against cyclists until we have hit number 3,4,5,6... this is not about whether the victim wants to take this further, this is about seeing that he's a danger, from his own self-incriminating video and the frame of mind he has in the run up to this incident (which is shown in the video as soon as he starts harping on about running red lights, something which the cyclist in the video hadn't done). He had absolutely no remorse for the poor sod knocked off his bike. If this were an accident most normal people's first reaction would be shock and apologies. There was neither of these. Just a look of disgust at the wheel of the bicycle stuck in the motorbike, an immediate blaming of the cyclist for being on the phone (despite that having to impact on what happened at all). There is a legitimate feeling from those commenting on this forum that he needs to be punished for this and experience tells all of us (I am guessing) that nothing significant will come from the police as a result of any investigation.


Indeed, and that is why my sense of natural justice leads me to make, er, contingency plans.

BTW, snappy new screen name!


----------



## Lanzecki (23 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> Not wanting to labour the point, ....n.



Speaking Sense here. Even thought I cannot pronounce your name. Memorable 

Maybe we can get back on track? The "He said, She said, You said" is getting a little silly. Actually a lot silly. Stop over analysing every full stop and comma please.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2014)

wn06wnyq4t5nb415 said:


> ...this is at least his 3rd incident (self-confessed on various blog posts) where a cyclist has come off his bike. He's also continually expressed his disdain for cyclists and even posted about his intentions only to stop for pedestrians crossing zebra crossings etc, not people *on* bicycles. The police won't see this.


 
Do you have links to these? 

GC


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Surely the skill of a good writer/editor is producing text that _cannot _be misinterpreted, not in producing text that is only understood in the way it was meant if people read it 'properly'.
> 
> I, too, spend all my working day (and some of my hobby time!) working with text. I'm happy to take the advice of the development editors, series editors and copyeditors that work on what I produce, if what I have written can be misinterpreted.



we are all able to write an ambiguous statement, and grab the wrong end of the stick... but the real sin here is in suggesting that a 'certain poster' may have written an ambiguous statement, which is dangerous ground to tread.


----------



## Mugshot (23 May 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> we are all able to write an ambiguous statement, and grab the wrong end of the stick... but the real sin here is in suggesting that a 'certain poster' may have written an ambiguous statement, which is dangerous ground to tread.


I liked your post, though it was a little ambiguous and I couldn't be sure who you were refering to.


----------



## glenn forger (23 May 2014)

Let's stay focused people, we don't want random divergent pitchfork mobs.


----------



## Mugshot (23 May 2014)

You forgot to say *MOD HAT ON* glenn


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2014)

Mugshot said:


> I liked your post, though it was a little ambiguous and I couldn't be sure who you were refering to.


if you'd read it properly you'd blah blah...


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2014)

That's a shame . He appears to have blocked me on Twitter. Oh well I suppose I could keep hassling him but that would be time consuming, juvenile and annoying. Couldn't possibly do that.

Anybody wants me I'm over on twitter


----------



## User6179 (23 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Let's stay focused people, we don't want random divergent pitchfork mobs.



You seem to have put a " don't " in that statement by mistake !


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2014)

http://cars.aol.co.uk/2014/05/23/biker-hits-cyclist-stupidly-uploads-evidence-to-the-internet/


----------



## ManiaMuse (23 May 2014)

Yay it's on liveleak.


----------



## mr messy (23 May 2014)

Incredible how mobile phone usage appears to justify assault and potential life endangerment in some peoples eyes.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2014)

If it was acceptable to crash into someone on the phone and injure them, I would be able to do it multiple times a day and it wouldn't be cyclists on the receiving end of most of those crashes! Unfortunately I would come off worst! Why doesn't he crash into cars and lorries instead.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 May 2014)

martint235 said:


> That's a shame . He appears to have blocked me on Twitter. Oh well I suppose I could keep hassling him but that would be time consuming, juvenile and annoying. Couldn't possibly do that.
> 
> Anybody wants me I'm over on twitter


He's taken down his website and the domain is up for grabs... might be a worth a few quid to have a website to put his vid up on where he can't have it taken down...


----------



## mr messy (23 May 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> He's taken down his website and the domain is up for grabs... might be a worth a few quid to have a website to put his vid up on where he can't have it taken down...


----------



## MarkF (23 May 2014)

I have webspace.


----------



## glenn forger (23 May 2014)

Reassuringly the biker is getting a royal kicking in the comments, who knows, when the Mail finally pick it up we might see the same reaction:

_Ducati Dragons motorcyclist knocks over cyclist in London, blames victim and misleads police

The "Ducati Dragons" and this fine member are doing their best to remove this from the 'net. Maybe they shouldn't have done it and uploaded it to YouTube in the first place? Here's another mirror._


Read more at 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

View: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=625_1400802712#7UWZM5bPvXZLIk9K.99




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

View: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=625_1400802712


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Reassuringly the biker is getting a royal kicking in the comments, who knows, when the Mail finally pick it up we might see the same reaction:
> 
> _Ducati Dragons motorcyclist knocks over cyclist in London, blames victim and misleads police
> 
> ...



The face that policewoman is pulling on the preview/still the video displays is hilarious


----------



## glenn forger (23 May 2014)




----------



## slowmotion (24 May 2014)

The clip is popping up like multiple mushrooms after early spring rain in woodlands.


----------



## rb58 (24 May 2014)

Cycling Weekly have the story 
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/motorcyclist-hits-cyclist-posts-video-youtube-124261
[can't seem to embed the link properly on iPad]


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 May 2014)

A mate posted a link to this on faceberk. Some bloke commented about ramming the non-road-tax-paying cyclist off the road.....with his bus.

Stupid thing to do if your profile names the bus company you work for.

All the more stupid if the bus company has a faceberk profile.

Cntrl/scrn/print/paste..........

Strange, he seemed so certain of his opinion then, but has now deleted his comments.......I wonder why?


----------



## Rouge79 (24 May 2014)

The cyclist was riding in a straight line!!! The twat tried to get thru a non existent gap and some may say tried to teach him a lesson by frightening him and/or knocking him off.

The Police officer should be ashamed!!! Tunnel vision when it came to the cyclist and mobile phone!!!


----------



## Sara_H (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> The face that policewoman is pulling on the preview/still the video displays is hilarious


I found her demeanor all the way through the video very strange. She must only be about fourteen but comes across as a very stern nursery teacher, rather than a police officer.
Something not quite right about it that made me wonder if she was actually a police officer and not some wierdo dressed up as one for kicks and giggles.


----------



## mickle (24 May 2014)

Can we get this out of the way once and for all. Whether you agree with it or not. There is no law prohibiting the use of mobile phones whilst cycling. If you don't agree with that then go ahead and lobby for a change in the law. But until then its a perfectly legal thing to do.


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> Cycling Weekly have the story
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/motorcyclist-hits-cyclist-posts-video-youtube-124261
> [can't seem to embed the link properly on iPad]



Yet they've missed the apparent fact that he's a serial offender, this story is getting a bit complex for my feeble brain  But he's done it several times hasn't he?
Even one of the commenters on the Comic article have suggested it was an accident, has anyone summarised the story so far including his previous antics to this latest one?


----------



## Glow worm (24 May 2014)

Still 10. I got it right away, remarkable really for a thickie.

View attachment 45929



dodgy said:


> has anyone summarised the story so far including his previous antics to this latest one?



Post # 399 of this thread makes a pretty good fist of it.


----------



## JordanCarroll (24 May 2014)

Now the police are on hand


----------



## GetAGrip (24 May 2014)

JordanCarroll said:


> Now the police are on hand


The only 'blow over' I want to see, is his bike hitting the deck in a gale, whilst parked outside his local magistrates court. With him inside awaiting his long over due punishment for being a dangerous dick!


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


>



Who is that BTW Jane Horrocks?


----------



## glenn forger (24 May 2014)

Yes, the lovely Jane, Robbie Williams and Ian Durys ex.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2014)

Just a thought about the legal side: given that there is a history of cyclist-hating on his website (now pulled) and on his twitter account (some of which have been screengrabbed for this thread), followed by a malicious act, is this not a hate crime? Or do you have to be a pre-established hate figure for such a charge?


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just a thought about the legal side: given that there is a history of cyclist-hating on his website (now pulled) and on his twitter account (some of which have been screengrabbed for this thread), followed by a malicious act, is this not a hate crime? Or do you have to be a pre-established hate figure for such a charge?


Hate crimes are about who people are, rather than what they do. And I think that's right, I'd hate to think of special protection given to (say) fox hunters, or bankers or neo-nazis. Or cyclists, really. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/policies/reducing-and-preventing-crime--2/supporting-pages/hate-crime


----------



## downfader (24 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Hate crimes are about who people are, rather than what they do. And I think that's right, I'd hate to think of special protection given to (say) fox hunters, or bankers or neo-nazis. Or cyclists, really.
> https://www.gov.uk/government/policies/reducing-and-preventing-crime--2/supporting-pages/hate-crime



Thats odd really... as religious expression is something you do rather than something you are..


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (24 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Yes, the lovely Jane, Robbie Williams and Ian Durys ex.


And fellow Twickenham resident... lovely big house she calls Tesco Towers


----------



## glenn forger (24 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Hate crimes are about who people are, rather than what they do. And I think that's right, I'd hate to think of special protection given to (say) fox hunters, or bankers or neo-nazis. Or cyclists, really.
> https://www.gov.uk/government/policies/reducing-and-preventing-crime--2/supporting-pages/hate-crime



Mmmm, say the cyclist had been black and the motorcyclist had a history of posting abuse toward black people? It indicates intent, not proof of anything I suppose.

Anyhoo, 12,000 views:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYXYsjLsz78


----------



## Galex09 (24 May 2014)

With all the new videos/mirrors flying about the place a common recurring comment that is being posted is along the lines that the cyclist shouldn't have been riding where he was given that all the other vehicles were undertaking (irrespective of the motorbiker's actions, of course).

In response to that (somewhat irrelevant point) I don't think I've seen it mentioned so far on here, or anywhere, that it looks like the lights have only just turned green. That would explain the small queue, the stationary cars at the back and the slow moving cars at the front that have begun to move past the cyclist as the mbiker catches up. It also gives a reason as to why the cyclist was likely on the right in the first place. In addition, though I can't be too sure from the footage, even though two people are approaching/standing at the crossing, it seems that there are some pedestrians on the left walking away from it too.

As well as that small issue, I can't believe the number of people around the web who are victim blaming the cyclist. Well, I can believe it. I just don't like it!


----------



## alicat (24 May 2014)

That's deliberate assault. Shame the WPC listened to the tw*t motorcyclist.


----------



## slowmotion (24 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Mmmm, say the cyclist had been black and the motorcyclist had a history of posting abuse toward black people? It indicates intent, not proof of anything I suppose.
> 
> Anyhoo, 12,000 views:
> 
> ...



27,000 just now.


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 May 2014)

32,000 now. Yay finally it's going viral!

I would have been more sympathetic if he had been apologetic about it, but his subsequent actions and trying to hide all the videos after posting it himself just proves that he is a monumental cock.

Edit: + 5000 views in the time it took to write this post


----------



## Cycling Dan (24 May 2014)

*The motorbiker in is chair at home watching this thread*


----------



## stowie (24 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> 27,000 just now.



41, 974 views now


----------



## Archie_tect (24 May 2014)

The cyclist was *in the centre of the road because he was turning right beyond the traffic lights *to ride through the park... as you can see when he continues on his way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> The cyclist was *in the centre of the road because he was turning right beyond the traffic lights *to ride through the park... as you can see when he continues on his way.


Yep, turning into the pedestrianised area in front of the palace. Perhaps Mitchell wanted him to stay on the left and turn across the paths of oncoming vehicles.


----------



## Ben Stone (24 May 2014)

stowie said:


> 41, 974 views now


Well his own explanation for uploading it was that he was 'hungry for views'.


----------



## palinurus (24 May 2014)

Found it while skimming the top few pages of Reddit just now.

http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/26d776/motorcyclist_knocks_cyclist_off_his_bike_and_then/


----------



## mangid (24 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yep, turning into the pedestrianised area in front of the palace. Perhaps Mitchell wanted him to stay on the left and turn across the paths of oncoming vehicles.



The Jubilee Greenway goes across the front of the palace, and that is open to both cyclists and walkers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2014)

mangid said:


> The Jubilee Greenway goes across the front of the palace, and that is open to both cyclists and walkers


I didn't know it had that status but I've often used it and there are no No Cycling signs that I've ever seen. Mind, you have to concentrate on behalf of loads of non-concentrating tourists milling about.


----------



## KneesUp (25 May 2014)

I see this has made it as far as The Independent.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-uploads-film-of-the-whole-thing-9433355.html

It'll be in the mainstream media next


----------



## vickster (25 May 2014)

Unidentified motorcyclist


----------



## stowie (25 May 2014)

Made it to the Metro as well - http://metro.co.uk/2014/05/25/biker...ube-internet-decides-he-was-to-blame-4739515/


----------



## Galex09 (25 May 2014)

I always find it befuddling, when I know a little about a story and the background, how various media outlets are able to get so many details incorrect. In this case the Independent article has more than a couple of glaring errors some of which can be cleared up by actually watching the video.


----------



## gaz (25 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Made it to the Metro as well - http://metro.co.uk/2014/05/25/biker...ube-internet-decides-he-was-to-blame-4739515/


GRRRRRRRRR BLOODY CRAP MEDIA REPORTING *breathe* It's not a bloody cycle lane!!


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I see this has made it as far as The Independent.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-uploads-film-of-the-whole-thing-9433355.html


 
From the comments:

"In the absence of proper cycle lanes ALL CYCLISTS should be made to have a person with a red flag walk in front of them."


----------



## Andy_R (25 May 2014)

DCLane said:


> From the comments:
> 
> "In the absence of proper cycle lanes ALL CYCLISTS should be made to have a person with a red flag walk in front of them."


Yeah...to tell everyone else to get out of the way, cos cyclists tend in the main to be in better paid jobs so we pay more taxes in general, so own more of the roads then they do....."get off my road you motoring oik"


----------



## slowmotion (25 May 2014)

I've been fascinated by the comments about the video on youtube and elsewhere. There is plenty of criticism of Mr Mitchell but, rightly so IMVVHO, very little of motorbikers in general. In contrast, cyclists as a group get a fair amount of stick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I've been fascinated by the comments about the video on youtube and elsewhere. There is plenty of criticism of Mr Mitchell but, rightly so IMVVHO, very little of motorbikers in general. In contrast, cyclists as a group get a fair amount of stick.


We all know about the anti-cyclist point of view but, yes, in general, motorcyclists are very good road users, at least from my own observation. (Slight reservations about their claiming ASZs as their own, though.) I think the unnamed biker, Mr Mitchell, is likely to get just as much condemnation from motorbikers as cyclists.


----------



## lozcs (26 May 2014)

Galex09 said:


> I always find it befuddling, when I know a little about a story and the background, how various media outlets are able to get so many details incorrect. In this case the Independent article has more than a couple of glaring errors some of which can be cleared up by actually watching the video.



So if the things we know a little about are obviously reported incorrectly - what makes us think the subjects we are not completely au fait with are correct?

Pretty sure this is a named theory but can't remember what it's called.....


----------



## jarlrmai (26 May 2014)

Imagine the comments if this was a video of a cyclist intentionally knocking over a pedestrian on a shared use path.


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Imagine the comments if this was a video of a cyclist intentionally knocking over a pedestrian on a shared use path.


I think we have done that one before!


----------



## Sara_H (26 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> I think we have done that one before!


Yes I remember that one!


----------



## Lanzecki (26 May 2014)

lozcs said:


> So if the things we know a little about are obviously reported incorrectly - what makes us think the subjects we are not completely au fait with are correct?
> 
> Pretty sure this is a named theory but can't remember what it's called.....


Stupidity ? Laziness? Incompetence? lack of jonalistic integrity? 

I got in the local rag a few months ago. They like to report the ages of everyone. "Lanzecki (23) father of 2..." I'm 43 and a father to 5. I know I look good but jeez. Heck I have grey hair! 

I wrote a letter to the editor. I asked if they cannot get the basics correct then what else is wrong with they paper. They didn't publish it.


----------



## gaz (26 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3100566, member: 30090"]Why not? What three things do you generally need for a cycle lane to be classed as a cycle lane? And why does the lane in the article not satisfy these parameters?[/QUOTE]
Take a look at the street view and tell me it is a cycle lane. Look further up the street and you will see it is as wide as a normal traffic lane.

Also what 3 things do you need for a cycle lane to be classed as a cycle lane?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Take a look at the street view and tell me it is a cycle lane. Look further up the street and you will see it is as wide as a normal traffic lane.
> 
> Also what 3 things do you need for a cycle lane to be classed as a cycle lane?


Actually, it's a Ducati lane and that's why the biker was upset about not having sole use of it....

It is confusing because it does look like a cycle lane, even though there are no markings or signs to confirm that. I assume that anywhere else but a royal park there would be hatching between continuous white lines to separate the carriageways.


----------



## Sara_H (26 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Stupidity ? Laziness? Incompetence? lack of jonalistic integrity?
> 
> I got in the local rag a few months ago. They like to report the ages of everyone. "Lanzecki (23) father of 2..." I'm 43 and a father to 5. I know I look good but jeez. Heck I have grey hair!
> 
> I wrote a letter to the editor. I asked if they cannot get the basics correct then what else is wrong with they paper. They didn't publish it.


My nephew and his Dad appeared in a story about fire prevention in the local press. They got both their names wrong.


----------



## marcusjb (26 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Also what 3 things do you need for a cycle lane to be classed as a cycle lane?



Broken glass, lampposts and pedestrians on their mobiles?


----------



## glenn forger (26 May 2014)

*Transcript*
Bicyclist (B): (scream) 
Motorcyclist (MC): Dude 
MC: What the hell are you doing on your phone anyway. 
B: What? 
MC: What the hell you doing on your phone? 
B: That's why you did it, is it? (incredulous) 
MC: No, what the hell are you doing on your phone? 
B: I'm cycling along in my lane. 
MC: There is no lane to cycle. You're not even in the lane. 
B: You're undertaking.. 
MC: How can I undertake you if you are on the right hand side? 

[Enter policewoman. MC initiates conversation with policewoman ] 
MC: How can he cycle around on his phone for a start? 
Policewoman (P): With his what? 
MC: How can he cycle around on his phone in this traffic? 
P: What do you mean? He has every right to cycle on the road. 
MC: On his telephone. 
P: Were you on your telephone? (directed to B) 
B: Sorry? 
P: Were you on your telephone? 
B: I had a phone in my hand. (sheepish) 
P: Sir, you should know better than that. We're forever sticking drivers on, for having telephones on. 
B: Okay. But... 
(1m17) 
[Note at this point the cyclist has not admitted to doing anything illegal, and the officer has yet to ask for any details of the collision. The MC continues to direct the conversation.] 

MC: And you can't say I'm undertaking you because you're stand...you're on the right...and completely on this side of the road here. (pointing) There is no way to go around you. 
B: Equally well, irrespective, he's behind me. 
P: (interrupting) Right sir, sir. 
B: Yes. 
P: Right. I understand what you're saying. 
[The policewoman cannot have understood what he was saying because she didn't let him finish, and evidently wasn't listening either as we'll later discover.] 
P: I really do understand what you're saying, but you're on your telephone. You shouldn't be on your telephone. 
[Policewoman still has no clue about the nature of the collision, or whether the telephone is at all relevant.] 
(1m41) 
B: Right, OK. 
MC: (interrupting) Right, I just want to say I apologise that we came together here okay. It's not my intention to cause any aggravation between myself and cyclists. 
[A very odd thing to say. He has expressed great dislike for cyclists online.] 
MC: But... if you could respect the road.. 
[Misdirection again. Implying the cyclist isn't obeying laws.] 
MC: ..the same way that I respect the road as well; by stopping at lights and stuff like that; 
[There is no evidence that this cyclist ever went through a red light. This spiel has nothing whatsoever to do with the collision. This is misdirection.] 
MC: ..and using the road in a proper manner then that's fine. 
[Again, nothing this cyclist did was improper. Misdirection.] 
B: There's no question about stopping at lights. 
[The cyclist is right. (And looking confused). Clearly the motorcyclist is attempting to suggest he has seen this cyclist doing all the above mentioned things, to reinforce to the policewoman that he himself is blameless.] 
MC: No, no. I'm just saying that...just generally speaking. I respect the road. I do what I did... 
[He almost starts to describe what he did, and quickly diverts] 
MC: I've got a registration. 
B: I'm high-viz. 
MC: I am the same as well. 
[Again... police woman interrupts] 
P: Sir, sir. (to bicyclist) 
P: At the end of the day... 
[ she now realises she doesn't actually know what happened] 
P: ..what actually happened because I didn't see it? (looks at motorcyclist) 
MC: Basically I came around to the side of the guy, and our bikes just basically... 
[He's in a hole. More misdirection required. Let's forget describing what happened and do more trash talking of the cyclist.] 
MC: ... he's on his side here going *extremely* slowly past here, because he is on his telephone. 
[Again mentioning the telephone. More poisioning of the well. The motorcyclist hasn't actually said what happened yet at all, and in fact never will.] 
MC: I don't know what caught basically but he caught me... in some respect. 
[So we can see he is now lying. He doesn't mention the mirror until the end, which might have given him away.] 
P: Have you run into the back of him? (talking to bicyclist) Have you gone into the back of him? 
B: No, no no. 
MC: (interrupting) It was more a sideways thing, to be honest. 
B: He pulled up on the inside of me, and caught me on the inside. As he was passing on the inside, he caught me. 
[The policewoman now looks like she is considering what happened. So Mr MC goes to work again.] 
MC: And the thing is there is no other way of me doing it, because he's actually on the furthest part of the road here. So everybody is undertaking him. 
[A long pause and the bemused bicyclist attempts to finally have his say.] 
B: Irrespective, you have to deal with the road conditions you have in front of you, you can't just... 
P: (interrupting) Sir, I'm not being rude...[She is]... if you've been on your telephone you should know better than that. If he [pointing at motorcyclist] was on his telephone he'd be getting stuck on. He would have got stuck on under the road traffic act. 
[The policewoman now being extremely patronising] 
P: You shouldn't be using your telephone. 
B: Irrespective... 
P: (interrupting again) I understand what you're saying sir. [Evidently she does not.] But what you've also got to understand if you're using the road as a cyclist, you need to adhere by the highway code. 
B: I take your point. But I also think you should take account of the fact that he was not giving proper space for cyclists... irrespective of whether I was on my phone or not, I didn't cause the accident. He was the one who came up behind me... 
[Guess who interrupts here. Too much truth coming out. MC needs to stop this.] 
MC: Causing the accident is by being on your telephone, basically. 
[This man is a sociopath.] 
B: If I was not on my... 
MC: If you weren't on your telephone you would be cycling a lot faster than you would be anyway. 
[Surely the policewoman should have smelled a rat by now.] 
B: You say that but... 
P: (interrupting again) Were you actually having a conversation on the telephone? 
[Success for MC. Back to the telephone again.] 
B: No, I was going to... er 
P: What were you doing on the telephone? 
B: I was waiting to answer the phone. 
P: Right. So the phone was ringing? 
P: You were distracted by the ringing of your phone? 
[PC Stupid still hasn't found out how the collision occured, but is still insistent on blaming the cyclist.] 
B: Yes. Okay. But I didn't cause the accident. 
P: It doesn't matter. It is a contributing factor. [No it isn't.] 
P: If I'm driving and my phone rings and I pick it up [cyclist is now looking like he has a mouth full of wasps] that split second of me not being attentative on the road, by me picking up a phone... 
B: (interrupting) [now must extremely annoyed] I now caused the accident. Is that what you're saying. 
P: I'm not saying you caused the accident. I'm just saying these are contributing factors. 
B: Contributing... okay. 
P: You've got to understand, I don't know what happened because I wasn't there. I didn't see it. Okay. But what you've got to understand is... nobody should be using the telephone. It's a contri.. I mean whatever he's done, (B: I take that point), and whatever you've done. Maybe... all I'm saying is... when you're using the telephone if you're driving or cycling or whatever you're not as alert as what you should be, as if you had your eyes focused on the road, and not fiddling around with your phone. 
[So. She has either forgotten, ignored, or not understood that the cyclist was hit from behind, and having your eyes on the road would not have helped.] 
B: I hear what you are saying, but it is also the case that he was the one that hit me from behind. 
[Now it becomes clear PC Stupid still has no understanding of what actually happened.] 
MC: I was actually on the side, to be honest. [Liar] 
P: Hang on. I came and your wheel was there. (pointing to rear wheel of motorcycle, talking to bicyclist) 
[PC Stupid is now insinuating the bicyclist is lying, despite having repeatedly said she didn't see what happened.] 
P: ...and that.. (touching handlebars of bicycle) 
B: He came past me. (bicyclist makes motion indicating a sideswipe from the right-hand side) 
P: Right. What do you actually want to do about this? (looking at both parties) 
[Surprise surprise MC gets his oar in before the cyclist has a chance to say anything.] 
MC: Well, I've got this all recorded anyway so I mean... 
B: Sorry? 
MC: This is all recorded anyway. 
B: You have? 
MC: Yes 
[Cyclist probably at this point cannot believe his ears. He's been run over, given a bashing by the police, and now MC is essentially saying: Don't try to sue me or I'll screw you over.] 
MC: So I mean, if you....you can say whatever you want. It... y'know... I'll... basically... this has all been recorded. 
[MC has no idea how the collision occurred, but is supremely confident that the video evidence supports him] 
B: If you want to look at the record, you'll see that you came up behind me... 
[Broken record time..] 
MC: I came to the side of you actually. 
B: Indeed. And you caught me. 
M: I came up to the side of you... 
B: You were undertaking me and you caught me. 
P: Can I just ask is anybody hurt or injured? 
B: I have a graze on my knee. 
MC: I'm not, because I'm wearing protection basically. 
[You weren't hit by a motorcycle and ejected onto the road either.] 
B: Right. Okay. I'm not going to pursue it. 
P: My main concern is that everybody is okay. 
MC: Yep. (affirmation) 
P: A word of advice, the pair of you: Be slightly more aware of what is going on. And please sir, let your mobile phone ring; put it in your pocket, leave it to ring, and pull over when it is safe to do so. 
B: Fair enough. 
MC: Are we done? (extends hand to bicyclist) 
[So now I'd be extremely pissed off that MC has not once apologised, and be completely unwilling to shake this guy's hand] 
MC: I'll apologise that we've had this come-to, yeah. 
B: Okay. Right. You be a little bit more careful. I'll be a little bit more careful. 
MC: I'll be a little bit more careful, and also yourself. 
P: Alright, guys. 
MC: Cheers thanks. 
[Cyclist now departs] 
P: Nothing broken? 
MC: Nah. You saved us a lot of agro, to be honest. 
P: To be honest, I say it to everyone, be it riding, driving, you mustn't be on the mobile phone. You mustn't let anything distract you.... 
MC: Unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter with cyclists though, cos they seem to have a different rule to us other road users. 
P: I can't comment on that, unfortunately. [Why not? You've been sticking your oar in for the last 5 mintutes] 
MC: Yeah, I know. Okay. Well. 
P: I need to make sure that all road users, be them, even pedestrians crossing the road, they have to be on there um.. 
MC: Well. Um.. Just because I'm recording this, can I just have your number in case the um....he does try to make some sort of claim or something. 
P: Yeah. 
MC: Can I just have it for the record. 
P: Yeah, It's 380 Romeo. Er. Yeah. It's damage only [She looks to the back of the motorcycle] Well not even damage only. 
[PC Stupid is STILL refusing to comprehend that the cyclist was hit BY the front of the motorcycle from behind] 
MC: Well... I'm worried that he's gonna go to his... go ah I've damaged my knee because somebody's done this and... then... but it's just... 
P: Well. He said he wasn't... he said he had a graze... he said he wasn't injured. [??!] 
MC: I know. People...you know what personal injury claims people are like, though. 
P: Yeeeeah. 
[Hello? Earth to PC Stupid] 
MC: Anyway, well thanks for being there. You've saved us a lot of agro. Because I'm sure he would have put.. 
P: Basically all it was, I just wanted to make sure no one was injured [wrong], there's no damage, to either the bike or yourselves. 
MC: He basically caught my mirror. That was a sideways thing to be honest. 
[Hello? Earth to PC Stupid] 
P: Yeeah. 
MC: So anyway, thanks for being there. 
P: No worries. 
END

http://lazycackle.com/Motorcycle_vs_Cycle___OV13VNM___Ducati_Dragons.html

That biker's a total waster, lying, bullying prick.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 May 2014)

User said:


> Did you type all that?


hope he got double time... it's a bank holiday.


----------



## Lanzecki (26 May 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> hope he got double time... it's a bank holiday.



He did a good job though. Something I had considered doing... For 20 secs


----------



## gaz (26 May 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, it's a Ducati lane and that's why the biker was upset about not having sole use of it....
> 
> It is confusing because it does look like a cycle lane, even though there are no markings or signs to confirm that. I assume that anywhere else but a royal park there would be hatching between continuous white lines to separate the carriageways.


I've seen it in other parts of England before, it's a general overtaking space that either side can use.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2014)

User said:


> Did you type all that?



I think he typed the last line, for sure.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 May 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> A mate posted a link to this on faceberk. Some bloke commented about ramming the non-road-tax-paying cyclist off the road.....with his bus.
> 
> Stupid thing to do if your profile names the bus company you work for.
> 
> ...


Just been contacted by the owner of the bus company, and have emailed her the screen grab. And also advised her of the road tax situation, the legality of cyclists on the phone and included a link to the vid so she can see what spawned the driver's comments.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 May 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just been contacted by the owner of the bus company, and have emailed her the screen grab. And also advised her of the road tax situation, the legality of cyclists on the phone and included a link to the vid so she can see what spawned the driver's comments.


Keep us informed as I am rather interested.


----------



## MarkF (26 May 2014)

"Dude"? I am 50 and dropped a long term pal for always calling me that, he needs locking up just for that.


----------



## downfader (26 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Take a look at the street view and tell me it is a cycle lane. Look further up the street and you will see it is as wide as a normal traffic lane.
> 
> Also what 3 things do you need for a cycle lane to be classed as a cycle lane?


Wonder if riders like him have had experience with motorists pointing at it angrily and shouting "get in the cycle lane", then?


----------



## AndyRM (26 May 2014)

MarkF said:


> "Dude"? I am 50 and dropped a long term pal for always calling me that, he needs locking up just for that.



Try El Duderino if you're not into that whole brevity thing.


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3102142, member: 9609"]I wonder how much damage to cycling incidents like this bring; I love my cycling but always have that background fear that someone who is not concentrating will hit me from behind, now we see an incident where someone appears to deliberately and knowingly go very close and (being generous) accidentally clips the cyclist. this could have easily ended in a fatality! The fact that someone would do such a thing frightens me so much I start to wonder if it is worthwhile ever going out on a busy road. Twice today whilst out cycling on very quiet roads I stopped when I heard a vehicle coming from behind which is something I don't normally do - so if something like this makes me think twice, could it possibly cause someone else to give up cycling or change someone's mind who was about to start.[/QUOTE]
I think that it is quite possible that a non-cyclist might view the Youtube clip with horrror and have doubts about getting on a bicycle. What I rather hope is that, having been viewed by nearly a third of a million people, the likes of Alex Philip Harvey Mitchell of London W2 and his fellow aggressives might be a trifle more realistic about the consequences of their arrogance. Whether that prospect would deter them or not, I do not know.


----------



## Panday (27 May 2014)

amazing... i suggest the following:

- someone should show the policegirl this thread, with a summary of what happened as posted by Mr Knees up in #399 and the transcript typed with due diligence by Mr Glenn in # 582, just so she realizes how she (as police) was easily manipulated by the biker and how moronic(ly) she handled the whole situation. she should brush up on her training and remember not to let her own biases obfuscate her judgement in the conduct of an on-scene investigation

- the video footage of the incident should also be sent to police force training academies/institutes around the civilized world as a good example and case study for cadets/trainees on How NOT To Do It.


visiting other forums and sites where the incident is being discussed, i'm equally amazed that a number of people still insist that the phone issue contributed to the "accident" and/or the biker was simply stupid in the sense that he miscalculated by trying to squeeze his bike in a non-existent gap between a car and the cyclist. people should realize that this is sort of a hate offence by a motorist (sadly, a ducati biker) against cyclists in general, IF the biker's previous "incidents" and comments on the web against cyclists are taken into account. there is a pattern of behaviour leading to it. most telling is his Post, _"I adjusted my right handlebar mirror with the left elbow of a cyclist. Lol"_. he succeeded in hurting a cyclist, thought it was funny, then had the arrogance to brag about it online to his like-minded buddies (supported by the video). the mishap was no "accident"... considering other factors, THERE IS MALICIOUS INTENT, phone or no phone, cycle lane or otherwise. the biker clearly had a mission (as part of his daily commute) to scare/hurt cyclists who are on their phones or running stoplights then blame them if they got hurt in the process. the victim here was just unfortunate that he became a "target of opportunity" for the predator ducati biker but it can happen to any cyclist, be it us or somebody close to us (spouse, children, friend, etc). that is not cool


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3102142, member: 9609"]I wonder how much damage to cycling incidents like this bring; I love my cycling but always have that background fear that someone who is not concentrating will hit me from behind, now we see an incident where someone appears to deliberately and knowingly go very close and (being generous) accidentally clips the cyclist. this could have easily ended in a fatality! The fact that someone would do such a thing frightens me so much I start to wonder if it is worthwhile ever going out on a busy road. Twice today whilst out cycling on very quiet roads I stopped when I heard a vehicle coming from behind which is something I don't normally do - so if something like this makes me think twice, could it possibly cause someone else to give up cycling or change someone's mind who was about to start.[/QUOTE]


If I thought like that then I wouldn't leave the house ever. It's the old classic of you could be run over by a bus just crossing the road etc. BUT I can see your point about clips like these putting other cyclists off. It's one of the reasons I really don't like all these web cammers posting all their clips for the world to see. It really does give a skewed view of cycling, especially town and city cycling. There are ten's of thousands of cycling miles done every day without incident and just a few altercations. It's the altercations that get all the views.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2014)

User said:


> What, stay in and increase my risk of a domestic accident?




Watch out for that shoe on the stairs....


----------



## vickster (27 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> If I thought like that then I wouldn't leave the house ever. It's the old classic of you could be run over by a bus just crossing the road etc. BUT I can see your point about clips like these putting other cyclists off. It's one of the reasons I really don't like all these web cammers posting all their clips for the world to see. It really does give a skewed view of cycling, especially town and city cycling. There are ten's of thousands of cycling miles done every day without incident and just a few altercations. It's the altercations that get all the views.


This was the point I made to my boss after I unfortunately got knocked off 3 weeks into a new job. I could have easily have been knocked over walking or hurt in a car accident which were also not my fault. I agree on the camera point, may serve to increase antagonism between cyclists and other road users


----------



## benb (27 May 2014)

What's a bit odd is that the reg OV13VNM is not whoing up as a valid plate on mycarcheck.com and it is showing as not insured on askmid.com
(I'm not sure if askmid will return "not insured" if there is no match at all)


----------



## Archie_tect (27 May 2014)

He really has gone to ground!


----------



## KneesUp (27 May 2014)

benb said:


> What's a bit odd is that the reg OV13VNM is not whoing up as a valid plate on mycarcheck.com and it is showing as not insured on askmid.com
> (I'm not sure if askmid will return "not insured" if there is no match at all)



OV13 VNM comes back as 

*Vehicle details could not be found*
As it has not been possible to locate the vehicle details, your enquiry cannot proceed and has been cancelled.
If you want to check the vehicle record held by DVLA...
Please contact Vehicle Enquiries:

on the DVLA too. 

I expect he's bought a private plate and put that on.


----------



## gaz (27 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's one of the reasons I really don't like all these web cammers posting all their clips for the world to see. It really does give a skewed view of cycling, especially town and city cycling. There are ten's of thousands of cycling miles done every day without incident and just a few altercations. It's the altercations that get all the views.


It's a huge problem. I've tried to put up more videos of happy riding, but I doubt it balances it out and certainly doesn't get as many views.
When you look at the numbers, the amount of vehicles I have issues with works out to be less than 0.001% of those I encounter on the road. Really small numbers!


----------



## gaz (27 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> OV13 VNM comes back as
> 
> *Vehicle details could not be found*
> As it has not been possible to locate the vehicle details, your enquiry cannot proceed and has been cancelled.
> ...


It's been like that since day 1. A different database brings back the correct info. Note that these databases are not always up to date.


----------



## benb (27 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> OV13 VNM comes back as
> 
> *Vehicle details could not be found*
> As it has not been possible to locate the vehicle details, your enquiry cannot proceed and has been cancelled.
> ...



Private plates usually still come up on mycarcheck.com

Could it be a false plate?


----------



## KneesUp (27 May 2014)

gaz said:


> It's been like that since day 1. A different database brings back the correct info. Note that these databases are not always up to date.


I think the DVLA feeds all the others, though - I guess some of the others could have a lag. Looks like he put the private plate on some time ago then?


----------



## KneesUp (27 May 2014)

benb said:


> Private plates usually still come up on mycarcheck.com
> 
> Could it be a false plate?



The private plate will show up if you know what it is, it's just not linked to the old plate, surely?


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2014)

gaz said:


> It's a huge problem. I've tried to put up more videos of happy riding, but I doubt it balances it out and certainly doesn't get as many views.
> When you look at the numbers, the amount of vehicles I have issues with works out to be less than 0.001% of those I encounter on the road. Really small numbers!




Gaz, I'm fully aware of that, the many casual and new to the road cyclists out there are not. 
But it's the same with everything in life, people want to read, hear, see, report the bad stuff rather then the good stuff.


----------



## cisamcgu (27 May 2014)

London congestion charge website still lists as :
Vehicle: OV13VNM 
Details: WHITE DUCATI HYPERMOTARD SP


----------



## gaz (27 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I think the DVLA feeds all the others, though - I guess some of the others could have a lag. Looks like he put the private plate on some time ago then?


Depends on the service 

I posted a 'few' pages back with an image of TFL showing the details, they use a different database that is not updated by DVLA.


----------



## KneesUp (27 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Depends on the service
> 
> I posted a 'few' pages back with an image of TFL showing the details, they use a different database that is not updated by DVLA.


Really? I am pretty sure that the DVLA are the only agency that collects the necessary data - it's the DVLA that issues plates and keeps a record of who owns which vehicle and so on.


----------



## gaz (27 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Really? I am pretty sure that the DVLA are the only agency that collects the necessary data - it's the DVLA that issues plates and keeps a record of who owns which vehicle and so on.


Correct, I'm presuming that TFL only request that data each time the vehicle goes through the cameras. As such, if the bike hasn't been through since, it won't grab the information. places like my car check take a rolling feed so their info is up to date within a day, but TFL don't, probably because they don't need all the vehicles registered in the UK on the database.


----------



## veloevol (27 May 2014)

Ohh subtitles!


----------



## FeistySquirrel (27 May 2014)

I've not bothered with this thread, but something I always think when I see the video... 
He's holding his phone to his left ear with his right hand... 
If he held it with his left hand to his left ear, there's a chance the collision wouldn't of happened. 

Moral of the video? Hold your phone properly whilst cycling


----------



## Lanzecki (27 May 2014)

@FeistySquirrel lights the blue touch paper and steps back to a safe distance. May I suggest South America?


----------



## User6179 (27 May 2014)

FeistySquirrel said:


> I've not bothered with this thread, but something I always think when I see the video...
> He's holding his phone to his left ear with his right hand...
> If he held it with his left hand to his left ear, there's a chance the collision wouldn't of happened.
> 
> Moral of the video? Hold your phone properly whilst cycling



And if my auntie had a willie she would be my uncle


----------



## Proto (27 May 2014)

I haven't read alll of this thread but if you want to know what is being said abut the incident on my favourite motorcycle forum, then read here. Be prepared for a bit of a shock.

http://www.therevcounter.co.uk/general-mayhem/97580-ducati-rider-vs-cyclist.html


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2014)

Thanks Proto. I wasn't shocked at all. I had never expected bikers to get all tribal about it, and they didn't. I loved the sense of humour at post #16...

*"At least the motorcyclist stopped..."
*


----------



## MadMulberry (27 May 2014)

Proto said:


> I haven't read alll of this thread but if you want to know what is being said abut the incident on my favourite motorcycle forum, then read here. Be prepared for a bit of a shock.
> 
> http://www.therevcounter.co.uk/general-mayhem/97580-ducati-rider-vs-cyclist.html


I thought that the comments were very fair and balanced. Fair play to them for not ganging up on the cyclist.


----------



## Panday (28 May 2014)

Proto said:


> I haven't read alll of this thread but if you want to know what is being said abut the incident on my favourite motorcycle forum, then read here. Be prepared for a bit of a shock.
> 
> http://www.therevcounter.co.uk/general-mayhem/97580-ducati-rider-vs-cyclist.html



99% of bikers know how to ride safely and can obviously see how that ducati rider operated his vehicle from a first person point of view


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

Proto said:


> I haven't read alll of this thread but if you want to know what is being said abut the incident on my favourite motorcycle forum, then read here. Be prepared for a bit of a shock.
> 
> http://www.therevcounter.co.uk/general-mayhem/97580-ducati-rider-vs-cyclist.html


Thanks for the Link Proto.

It has cheered me up good and proper to see people in the world that are reasoned and balanced, with a good sense of humour.

I may join...I do after all own a motorbike and have owned a few in my time, so I guess I qualify (perhaps i actually need to ride it though?)


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> I may join...I do after all own a motorbike and have owned a few in my time, so I guess I qualify (perhaps i actually need to ride it though?)


Err that doesn't seem to stop many that post on here


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2014)

I'm not surprised to find motorcyclists having a sensible discussion about someone regarding road safety, even one of their 'own' so to speak.
Most motorcyclists take pride in their roadcraft, and just like cyclists, they get a hard time from people due to some kind of perception that they're all tearing up and down the local beauty spot every weekend. With cyclists it's "they all jump reds, use the path, don't pay road tax" etc.

We share a lot in common, main difference is that motorcyclists have to worry a bit more what's ahead of them, with cyclists it's mainly what's behind us.


----------



## Proto (28 May 2014)

Have a read of this thread. The Ducati fellow gets told in no uncertain terms.
If possible it ought to be forwarded to the poor cyclist who was ridden into. I notice that the video has now been taken down from Youtube.

http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-5.html


----------



## Mugshot (28 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> I'm not surprised to find motorcyclists having a sensible discussion about someone regarding road safety, even one of their 'own' so to speak.
> Most motorcyclists take pride in their roadcraft, and just like cyclists, they get a hard time from people due to some kind of perception that they're all tearing up and down the local beauty spot every weekend. With cyclists it's "they all jump reds, use the path, don't pay road tax" etc.
> 
> We share a lot in common, main difference is that motorcyclists have to worry a bit more what's ahead of them, with cyclists it's mainly what's behind us.


Some of the worst passes I've had have been from people on motorbikes, always amazes me considering that they're a vunerable road user too.
Just saying


----------



## Markymark (28 May 2014)

Proto said:


> Have a read of this thread. The Ducati fellow gets told in no uncertain terms.
> Maybe start at the beginning of it, but it implies the motorcyclist has form for riding into people. If possible it ought to be forwarded to the poor cyclist who was ridden into. I notice that the video has now been taken down from Youtube.
> 
> http://hyperstrada.com/ducati-hyperstrada/663-ducati-dragons-s-youtube-channel-5.html


Most of those only joined that forum to knock him and probably aren't motorcyclists.


----------



## Proto (28 May 2014)

Would this be the fellow? (from the thread linked above)


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Some of the worst passes I've had have been from people on motorbikes, always amazes me considering that they're a vunerable road user too.
> Just saying



Yup, that's the problem. You've remembered the close passes from a probably small number of motorcyclists and *potentially *extrapolated it to the entire motorcycling community. Just like when a driver sees a cyclist jump a red, he thinks we all do it and just plainly doesn't see all the ones waiting patiently at red.


----------



## Spinney (28 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> Yup, that's the problem. You've remembered the close passes from a probably small number of motorcyclists and *potentially *extrapolated it to the entire motorcycling community. Just like when a driver sees a cyclist jump a red, he thinks we all do it and just plainly doesn't see all the ones waiting patiently at red.


I think I resent close passes from motorbikes more than from cars because I have some expectation that they would have more sympathy for vulnerable road users, being vulnerable themselves (albeit in slightly different ways). And they often have snarlier engines and so make me jump more!


----------



## dodgy (28 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> I think I resent close passes from motorbikes more than from cars because I have some expectation that they would have more sympathy for vulnerable road users, being vulnerable themselves (albeit in slightly different ways). And they often have snarlier engines and so make me jump more!



I think that's fair. I've been shocked badly a few times on the way up the Horseshoe pass.


----------



## Mugshot (28 May 2014)

dodgy said:


> Yup, that's the problem. You've remembered the close passes from a probably small number of motorcyclists and *potentially *extrapolated it to the entire motorcycling community. Just like when a driver sees a cyclist jump a red, he thinks we all do it and just plainly doesn't see all the ones waiting patiently at red.


No no, not extrapolated at all, just a statement of fact. Some of the worst have been from motorcyclists. Given that I get passed by far more cars and lorries than I do motorcycles I could start to think that as a percentage motorcyclists are less careful around us than other groups of road users. 
I wasn't specifically targeting what you said, but there seems to me to be a bit of a suggestion in the thread that cyclists and motorcyclsits are all in this together as vulnerable road users. In my experience some of the worst I've had have been motorcyclists, possibly the worst pass I've had from a van was being driven by someone that I know rides a motorbike unless he is working.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 May 2014)

There is also I believe, a view that motorcyclists are somehow a "tough" bunch because they are usually garbed in black leather and cyclists are a bit of a "soft" target. In reality of course it is likely to be the other way round, most of my cycling companions are a physically hard, fit bunch. Certainly any other road user attempts to intimidate either of us and the opportunity arises for a confrontation, I am likely to point out the error of their ways.
A large number of motorcyclists appear to get a thrill from the power and speed of the bike they are riding, personally it does nothing for me.


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> A large number of motorcyclists appear to get a thrill from the power and speed of the bike they are riding, personally it does nothing for me.


 
It looks mildly entertaining....
[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWZG1nhgwgg
[/media]


----------



## Eurostar (28 May 2014)

I ride motorbikes as well as bicycles. I used to be a motorcycle courier. I'm going to look out for this guy and give him a piece of my mind. What he did is totally inexcusable. If he'd waited 0.2 of a second he could have overtaken on the other side of the road. That's what I'd have done. If I were the one dispensing justice his bike would be crushed, he'd be banned and forced to take a retest. I saw a tweet that said he'd been arrested. Is this true? I want to go to his hearing.


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2014)

slowmotion said:


> *"At least the motorcyclist stopped..."
> *


It looks to me that the cyclists wheels get tangled in the motorcyclists wheels. so, he had to stop. 

He is a very incompetent and stupid man.


----------



## Eurostar (28 May 2014)

I've finally read this whole thread - a fine job of work, well done to the researchers and contributors.

To be fair to Mr Mitchell, given that he thinks causing accidents and injuring people is funny, and that he actually wanted his incriminating video to be viewed by as many people as possible, he must be suffering from a serious personality disorder and may not be capable of feeling remorse or empathy. In this case the cyclist, if he had fallen to the side, could have been killed or seriously injured by a car. So Mr Mitchell should be prosecuted for dangerous driving, the court should ask for psychiatric reports and if he's diagnosed as a dangerous sociopath his licence should be withdrawn. People who cannot drive safely because of failing eyesight or epilepsy are not allowed to keep their licence. I think Mr Mitchell may have an equally dangerous condition.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> I've finally read this whole thread - a fine job of work, well done to the researchers and contributors.
> 
> To be fair to Mr Mitchell, given that he thinks causing accidents and injuring people is funny, and that he actually wanted his incriminating video to be viewed by as many people as possible, he must be suffering from a serious personality disorder and may not be capable of feeling remorse or empathy. In this case the cyclist, if he had fallen to the side, could have been killed or seriously injured by a car. So Mr Mitchell should be prosecuted for dangerous driving, the court should ask for psychiatric reports and if he's diagnosed as a dangerous sociopath his licence should be withdrawn. People who cannot drive safely because of failing eyesight or epilepsy are not allowed to keep their licence. I think Mr Mitchell may have an equally dangerous condition.


There have been a couple of bits of information which have been removed from this thread. Not lost, just removed.


----------



## Eurostar (28 May 2014)

What are you getting at? Not sure I follow. I may have found some of those missing bits. His LinkedIn profile is still in the Google cache, and I've seen his address on the Companies House site.


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> What are you getting at? Not sure I follow. I may have found some of those missing bits. His LinkedIn profile is still in the Google cache, and I've seen his address on the Companies House site.



His personal details have been removed ... and I would ask that you (and everyone else) _not_ re-post them please. The respective authorities know where to find him and hopefully justice will prevail.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> What are you getting at? Not sure I follow. I may have found some of those missing bits. His LinkedIn profile is still in the Google cache, and I've seen his address on the Companies House site.


You have the principal one I was thinking about. Anyhow, I have a feeling that that he's got another Ducati (from something I read somewhere) and we don't yet know its reg, if indeed that is correct.


----------



## Eurostar (28 May 2014)

Shaun, is there anything you can say about the authorities' attitude to this?


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2014)

We are not here to police it @Eurostar , that's the sites stance.

Go to LFGSS if you want more info as they aren't as 'family friendly'.

We can comment on the actions of both, but no personal information will be made available here, as it's easily got elsewhere, it's not something we promote. Fun and friendly is our motto.


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> Shaun, is there anything you can say about the authorities' attitude to this?



Not really, we'll just have to watch and wait, but it's not up to us to take action and as such I don't want his personal details posted here. He's been identified and villified all over the web so let's see what happens and discuss it as / when it moves forward.


----------



## downfader (29 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> I ride motorbikes as well as bicycles. I used to be a motorcycle courier. I'm going to look out for this guy and give him a piece of my mind. What he did is totally inexcusable. If he'd waited 0.2 of a second he could have overtaken on the other side of the road. That's what I'd have done. If I were the one dispensing justice his bike would be crushed, he'd be banned and forced to take a retest. I saw a tweet that said he'd been arrested. Is this true? I want to go to his hearing.



Please dont go and start a barney in the street with this moron. You're better than that. 

I have a real feeling he wont take your advice to heart. As said on another forum - even a retest probably wont correct his attitude. The Police might ...with a bit of hope....


----------



## MichaelO (30 May 2014)

I wonder if he'll make use of this?!


----------



## gwhite (30 May 2014)

Big Nick said:


> The cyclist is irresponsible and inconsiderate to other road users generally wobbling around whilst on his phone in traffic paying little attention to what's going on around him
> 
> That said the motorcyclist causes the accident by his impatience and undertaking stupidly close when he lets the above annoy him
> 
> Prosecute them both for inconsiderate cycling/riding or neither is my view



You don't get it.

Reading the the thread on the Ducati Dragons forum it is clear that the offender did this deliberately and had done the same previously to other cyclists. In fact he boasted about this in a overtly racist post in which he talks of doing the same to a "young Arab c*** ". This was a deliberate act with the intention of knocking the cyclist off his bike.


----------



## glenn forger (30 May 2014)

That can't be proven. Proved. I seriously don't think the cops will do anything.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2014)

The telephone is only relevant if we were discussing a video of a phone using cyclist crashing into someone.

That didn't happen. It's a distraction to the discussion.


----------



## cd365 (30 May 2014)

Anyone have an update from the police or anyone regarding Mr Mitchell?


----------



## gwhite (30 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> That can't be proven. Proved. I seriously don't think the cops will do anything.



Seriously?
There is a video of the guy committing the offence. There are posts where he bragged about what he had done on the Ducatidragon forum and he supplied the video showing him doing so . There are links on the same forum which show him bragging about similar offences on another forum and you say that it can't be proven..........er...right.


----------



## glenn forger (30 May 2014)

He could say it was an accident, he could say the previous post was bs, he could say any number of things, intent can't be proven. Wait and see, I'd be surprised if johnnylaw do anything.


----------



## Origamist (30 May 2014)

The same chap, or just another bullying Ducati rider?

"Pretty sure I have been Alex Mitchelled when he was riding his other Ducati ,a Red Multistrada, in Kensington last year. Luckily physical contact was avoided but I am quite sure he got deliberately close when undertaking because he did not like my lane position. He later tried simultaneously to cut me off and deliver a lecture. A serious menace on the roads (assuming it was he but the indications are pretty strong it was)."

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40012&t=12969786&start=20

Film: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_7RCnq6aDo


----------



## Mr Peps (30 May 2014)

According to our friend Alex / phantomfighter he has two bikes a Multistrada and Hypermotad SP.
Anyone know if these are the bikes in original video and the one on bikeradar?


----------



## Eurostar (30 May 2014)

Are there any psychologists in the house? I think this guy must have a serious personality disorder. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Spinney (30 May 2014)

Eurostar said:


> Are there any psychologists in the house? I think this guy must have a serious personality disorder. I feel sorry for him.


I feel sorrier for the people he has assaulted with his motorbikes.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2014)

User said:


> While we are about it, there is a driver in Brighton  who needs dealing with as well.



By whom?

GC


----------



## AndyRM (30 May 2014)

Vernon Kay's let himself go a bit...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 May 2014)

User said:


> The cycle chat lynch mob



Aye, they're a rum lot.

GC


----------



## mickle (30 May 2014)

User said:


> The cycle chat lynch mob



You called?


----------



## gaz (30 May 2014)

Mr Peps said:


> According to our friend Alex / phantomfighter he has two bikes a Multistrada and Hypermotad SP.
> Anyone know if these are the bikes in original video and the one on bikeradar?


Yes, we already ID the first bike earlier in the thread. The other one posted matches his other bike.


----------



## qigong chimp (30 May 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> ...HYPERMOTARD..


is that a model of motorbike or a type of motorbike rider?


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2014)

gaz said:


> Yes, we already ID the first bike earlier in the thread. The other one posted matches his other bike.


 Gaz, I couldn't help but notice that your post was #666.


----------



## Matthames (6 Jun 2014)

This guy really needs sorting out:


----------



## .stu (6 Jun 2014)

Matthames said:


> This guy really needs sorting out:




Why? He put his foot down on a clear stretch of road with no other vehicles around, and as soon as he came off the flyover he was already matching the speed of the other traffic.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> Why? He put his foot down on a clear stretch of road with no other vehicles around, and as soon as he came off the flyover he was already matching the speed of the other traffic.



Having a bit of fun on an empty road?! Down with this sort of thing!!


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Having a bit of fun on an empty road?! Down with this sort of thing!!


I never used to do that in my motorbike days


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

But what if a granny was crossing the road suddenly.....on a flyover.

I don;t believe int he right places speed is the issue. Look at limitless autobhans, some of the safest motorways in the world. The have sensible restrictions in urban areas and at junctions. After that, knock yourself out. If just speed was the issue, the death rate would be high...it isn;t...it's comparably very low.

I'm more worried about a driver not paying attention going slowly than one going fast in the right place and concentrating.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

Well, he's been vilified across the net and I would imagine business would be slow after taking down all his websites.

Some may wish futher points/police action (I would love it too) but I don't for one second think that he's not suffering.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> Why? He put his foot down on a clear stretch of road with no other vehicles around, and as soon as he came off the flyover he was already matching the speed of the other traffic.





0-markymark-0 said:


> But what if a granny was crossing the road suddenly.....on a flyover.
> 
> I don;t believe int he right places speed is the issue. Look at limitless autobhans, some of the safest motorways in the world. The have sensible restrictions in urban areas and at junctions. After that, knock yourself out. If just speed was the issue, the death rate would be high...it isn;t...it's comparably very low.
> 
> I'm more worried about a driver not paying attention going slowly than one going fast in the right place and concentrating.



So riding at 100mph in an urban area is acceptable is it?
Whether we should, or should not, have unrestricted motorways on the German model is moot. We currently don't, and if that rider thinks it's OK to ignore the speed limit there, where else does he do it?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

...well, he was slow before and slow afterwards so it would appear not when there's anywhere else around/


----------



## .stu (6 Jun 2014)

benb said:


> So riding at 100mph in an urban area is acceptable is it?
> Whether we should, or should not, have unrestricted motorways on the German model is moot. We currently don't, and if that rider thinks it's OK to ignore the speed limit there, where else does he do it?



Lighten up - life is for living. The rider was just having a bit of fun because the opportunity presented itself. There were no other vehicles or pedestrians around and when he got to the other end of the flyover he had already slowed back down to match the speed of the other traffic.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> Lighten up - life is for living. The rider was just having a bit of fun because the opportunity presented itself. There were no other vehicles or pedestrians around and when he got to the other end of the flyover he had already slowed back down to match the speed of the other traffic.



So it's OK to blat along well in excess of the speed limit if you think it's safe?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

benb said:


> So it's OK to blat along well in excess of the speed limit if you think it's safe?


Aren't you Mr Evidence based? If the evidence is that riding/driving fast on clear roads in good condition by a competent rider/driver is not more dangerous (see autbahn acciendt rates) then what's the harm?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Jun 2014)

Obviously he wants to impress someone.
Wimp! I'd be impressed if he backed up his dickwaving by putting his name, address and registration number on the end of the vid!


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Aren't you Mr Evidence based? If the evidence is that riding/driving fast on clear roads in good condition by a competent rider/driver is not more dangerous (see autbahn acciendt rates) then what's the harm?



Are you serious? The evidence may be that Autobhans are safe, but it doesn't follow that travelling at high speed on other roads is safe.

Autobhans are specifically designed for people to drive at high speeds on, and people expect other traffic to be travelling at speed.
This road may have been clear, but that doesn't mean it's suitable for riding on at those speeds.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

Looked clear and fine to me.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119245, member: 45"]And if he'd died as a result of his speed?[/QUOTE]

He didn't.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

I might die as a result of cycling home tonight. I would suggest (though I don't know) but opening up on a clear road in good conditions would be comparable to mixing through traffic in east London.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119331, member: 45"]So?[/QUOTE]

I dunno. You asked the question, I answered it.

If you're looking for a more in depth response, I would say that he was on an empty bit of road and was having a bit of fun without endangering anyone (other than potentially himself). When he encountered traffic he was obeying the rules.

Unlike the biker featured in the original video, he really doesn't need 'sorting out'.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119342, member: 45"]Necessity of increased risk?[/QUOTE]
His call to make. I'd agree if he'd put other people at risk. He didn't was careful before and after the ride. He had fun. Some times I have unessceray fun on mountain bikes on offroad trails. I might die.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119353, member: 45"]You knew what I was getting at.

This nonsense about only endangering himself is just that. Go and talk to a paramedic, bereaved parent.

The bloke is an idiot. He's choosing to significantly increase the risk to himself, and the potential for affecting others, for a bit of fun.

There are track days which provide a more appropriate and safer environment.[/QUOTE]

Can you point out all the other people he endangered?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119354, member: 45"]you do know what risk is?[/QUOTE]
I have a vague idea of the risk that may be wrong. I didn't exmaine the KSI rate when I bought my bikes. I didn't for my kids either. I didn;t for when I went bungee jumping. I have a rough idea and do what I feel is safe. I am almost certainly wrong in some of these. 

I think I should buy me some man-size bubblewrap.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> His call to make. I'd agree if he'd put other people at risk. He didn't was careful before and after the ride. He had fun. Some times I have unessceray fun on mountain bikes on offroad trails. I might die.



So obeying the speed limit is a driver/rider's decision to make?
Yeah, what could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

benb said:


> So obeying the speed limit is a driver/rider's decision to make?
> Yeah, what could possibly go wrong with that?


That was in reference to the necessity of the risk. His call was to whether he thought his risk was worth it as it was his safety, not that it was his call to make re the speed limits.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119387, member: 45"]The only benefit from the increased risk was his adrenaline rush.[/QUOTE]
I would suggest that's the case with a huge number of things...all over the world...all the time.


----------



## .stu (6 Jun 2014)

You guys remind me of my neighbour - they don't let their kid out of the house to play with the other kids cos "something bad may happen". Poor kid.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3119399, member: 45"]On a public road?[/QUOTE]
The bike trails I do are not on my private estate.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

Who was it dangerous to? Himself? I do things that are dangerous to myself on public trails. Ok, that sounded rude but you know what I mean.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

They took a risk and suffered the consequences. He took a risk. That's what risks are. If they had no consequences we wouldn't get any rush. Don't take risks when others are involved. When it's just you people sometimes take risks. Sometimes they get hurt. Sometimes they die.


----------



## vickster (6 Jun 2014)

I've got a friend who did 170 (or whatever speed a hyabusa can reach) on a motorbike on mile stretch of road at 5am. He was fine, enjoyed the adrenalin rush and all was well. However, if something had happened and he had died, I doubt his wife and 3 kids under 6 would have been impressed at his judgement of the risk, regardless of how good his life insurance may be. Supremely irresponsible attitude to a bit of fun. It's never just going to affect you when it goes wrong.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

You can say that about all sorts of things. I have a wife and kids. I sometimes take risks. So does my wife....so do my kids. Ones 2 and ones' 5. They're normal kids. They climb up climbing frames, they go down hills on their bikes in the park (the danger! the danger!). We try and do what we think is safe. Sometimes we push it. We're not unusual. In fact if we all did nothing I would suggest we'd be worse off due to the inactivity of it all.

This clip was a guy on a clear road with no incoming lanes (barriers on either side). He took a calculated risk. I bet he's safer doing what he did than countless other motorbikers going slower filtering in traffic.


----------



## Markymark (6 Jun 2014)

In as much that we all sometimes take risks. No idea re 170mph man above but vid clip looked reasonable risk to me.


----------



## vickster (6 Jun 2014)

It was a clear straight road at 5am, assume it was a dry and clear morning. For a single bloke with no family responsibilities, it's one thing. For a man with a wife and 3 kids, and a very big mortgage, it's quite a different matter...he no longer rides such a powerful bike, nor does he have his testicles


(Ok that last bit isn't quite true, although he won't be having more kids)


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2014)

I do find I watch out for motorbikes in the same way I watch out for lorries, not in town when their speed is relatively low, but instead at roundabouts and traffic lights. I have to cross the M32 roundabout arms (on a cycle path), one side is controlled by lights so I know in theory I'm safe when the green bike shows and I look. The other slip road onto the motorway hasn't got traffic lights so you normally have to cross in the gap between different traffic flows getting a green light. If there is a motorbike at the lights I don't go because of their far greater acceleration and so have to wait for the next light change. 

At really high speeds I don't think you can count on the motorcyclist seeing and being able to take avoiding action if you decided to cross the road having seen the clear road and not realised that someone is excessively speeding towards you.


----------



## benb (6 Jun 2014)

If someone wants to ride or drive dangerously fast, they can go to a track day.
The public highway is no place for such activity.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jun 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> ...well, he was slow before and slow afterwards so it would appear not when there's anywhere else around/



You should take a look at his other videos then, the guy is an accident looking for a locus. The worrying aspect is that he'll take out someone else when he does prang it.

He criticises other drivers, points out their offences and puts their reg numbers in the video at the end yet he himself exceeds the speed limits substantially, even in built-up areas. It seems he prefers to keep his own reg number private in that hypocritical 'don't do as I do, do as I say' fashion.

In pursuit of a BMW 5 series, he takes a blind crest at 86mph (in a 60 zone) getting his bike airborne, landing it just a second before a cyclist passes coming the other way. He then guns it up to 95mph.

This guy's a supreme nobber with no roadcraft whatsoever. 

GC


----------



## L14M (6 Jun 2014)

He's a knob... 


For posting it to the internet. Let him kill kimself. He's having fun at least!


----------



## L14M (6 Jun 2014)

Watch this...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwicTKbWam4


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Watch this...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwicTKbWam4



That's appalling driving. The speed that he passes the other vehicles and going between vehicles etc.


----------



## L14M (6 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> That's appalling driving. The speed that he passes the other vehicles and going between vehicles etc.


He's a nutter..

A very skilled nutter.


A nutter with huge balls!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> He's a nutter..
> 
> A very skilled nutter.
> 
> ...



There was nothing skilful about that.

GC


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There was nothing skilful about that.
> 
> GC


Agreed - reckless would be a better description!


----------



## L14M (6 Jun 2014)

His riding skills are bloody amazing.. Thats what im on about. I agree that he shouldn't do it on the road but, his control of the bike at speed is amazing. Now if it was on a track..


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> His riding skills are bloody amazing.. Thats what im on about. I agree that he shouldn't do it on the road but, his control of the bike at speed is amazing. Now if it was on a track..



You're confusing skill with luck. He hasn't a fecking clue what any of the drivers he skims past might do, and he'll have no time to react when the inevitable happens. The trouble is, he'll likely ruin someone else's life in the process.

If he had the skill you think he has, he _would_ be using it on the track.


GC

Edit to correct typo.


----------



## Black Country Ste (7 Jun 2014)

Matthames said:


> This guy really needs sorting out:




Heh, it's been made private. I know that copies have been made and that police are investigating. To anybody trying to justify 110mph in Birmingham City Centre... words fail me.

He's a reckless idiot and should get what's coming to him. Speed limits exist to protect everybody else from idiots and idiots from themselves. A cyclist died on that flyover last year after hitting a fresh pothole that is believed to have developed overnight. This idiot on the motorbike himself said he nearly took off on an uneven surface. He also has videos showing him attempting to start races at 95mph and almost losing control.

I've got to share the roads with this moron. There's one video where he challenges a driver on their phone. I use that road daily.

As I said, police are investigating the content of the video.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jun 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> Heh, it's been made private. I know that copies have been made and that police are investigating. To anybody trying to justify 110mph in Birmingham City Centre... words fail me.
> 
> He's a reckless idiot and should get what's coming to him. Speed limits exist to protect everybody else from idiots and idiots from themselves. A cyclist died on that flyover last year after hitting a fresh pothole that is believed to have developed overnight. This idiot on the motorbike himself said he nearly took off on an uneven surface. He also has videos showing him attempting to start races at 95mph and almost losing control.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent news. Let's hope the moron has the book thrown at him.

There is simply no excuse, and words utterly fail me at the people defending him on here.


----------



## .stu (7 Jun 2014)

No-one's defending him - I'm just a bit more live and let live than some people on here.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2014)

.stu said:


> No-one's defending him - I'm just a bit more live and let live than some people on here.


But it's not live and let live is it when he may very well kill someone else or even die himself but someone else is involved and has to live with his death.


----------



## .stu (7 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> But it's not live and let live is it when he may very well kill someone else or even die himself but someone else is involved and has to live with his death.



In the first video shared here the only person he put in danger was himself, but still the Internet lynch mob pipe up with cries of "think of the children" and such like. If he wants to put himself in danger that's his business. 

Why not take it to it's logical conclusion and ban all extreme sports and risk taking - this would mean banning cycling in traffic wouldn't it? If you care about your kids, make them wear skull caps and never leave your house cos it's a dangerous world out there.


----------



## L14M (7 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3121045, member: 45"]Because that would be an illogical conclusion.[/QUOTE]
No its a using a mindset that's "oh dear god, please somebody think of the children"..


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jun 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> Heh, it's been made private. I know that copies have been made and that police are investigating. To anybody trying to justify 110mph in Birmingham City Centre... words fail me.
> 
> He's a reckless idiot and should get what's coming to him. Speed limits exist to protect everybody else from idiots and idiots from themselves. A cyclist died on that flyover last year after hitting a fresh pothole that is believed to have developed overnight. This idiot on the motorbike himself said he nearly took off on an uneven surface. He also has videos showing him attempting to start races at 95mph and almost losing control.
> 
> ...



Video is now listed as having been removed but he's still left others up that show him riding like an idiot (and revealing his reg number). Not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer is he?

In this one he hits 89mph in a 30 zone.

GC


----------



## veloevol (7 Jun 2014)

I think a negative reaction to his speeding is justified even if the risk was his alone. 
In posting and boasting he is inadvertently normalising this behaviour. That is what I take exception to.


----------



## benb (8 Jun 2014)

I guess the difference is that riding at 100mph on a public road is dangerous, illegal, and antisocial, whereas extreme sports are merely dangerous, and even then significantly less so than this.

Anyone excusing his behaviour needs to have a serious look at themselves.


----------



## Black Country Ste (8 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Video is now listed as having been removed but he's still left others up that show him riding like an idiot (and revealing his reg number). Not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer is he?
> 
> In this one he hits 89mph in a 30 zone.
> 
> GC



Christ, I know these roads well. Absolutely no place to be speeding. I've passed on his reg to the CI I know. Good spot.



veloevol said:


> I think a negative reaction to his speeding is justified even if the risk was his alone.
> In posting and boasting he is inadvertently normalising this behaviour. That is what I take exception to.



It's the fact that I recognise the roads he uses that scares the bejesus out of me. What if I manage to get up early to do a quiet lap of the A4040 and he comes leathering up behind me because I'm obscured by a shadow?


----------



## Eurostar (8 Jun 2014)

I missed the 110 mph city centre one...anyone want to upload their copy?


----------



## lozcs (8 Jun 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> Christ, I know these roads well. Absolutely no place to be speeding. I've passed on his reg to the CI I know. Good spot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fact that I recognise the roads he uses that scares the bejesus out of me. What if I manage to get up early to do a quiet lap of the A4040 and he comes leathering up behind me because I'm obscured by a shadow?



me too...


----------



## veloevol (8 Jun 2014)

Eurostar said:


> I missed the 110 mph city centre one...anyone want to upload their copy?



http://vidd.co/kxP


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jun 2014)

Turbo Rolf!


----------



## FocusMike (8 Jun 2014)

So does it is look like Alex Mitchell has managed to bully and hide himself out of any retribution then ?


----------



## martint235 (9 Jun 2014)

FocusMike said:


> So does it is look like Alex Mitchell has managed to bully and hide himself out of any retribution then ?


Well he's certainly gone to ground. Whether or not the police are taking further action appears unknown. I'm not sure what other "retribution" you are advocating?


----------



## FocusMike (9 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I'm not sure what other "retribution" you are advocating?


 
None. Legal only.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Video is now listed as having been removed but he's still left others up that show him riding like an idiot (and revealing his reg number). Not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer is he?
> 
> In this one he hits 89mph in a 30 zone.
> 
> GC





Black Country Ste said:


> Christ, I know these roads well. Absolutely no place to be speeding. I've passed on his reg to the CI I know. Good spot.


 
I see he's made that one private now too. I take it your pal's been in touch with him?

GC


----------



## Black Country Ste (9 Jun 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I see he's made that one private now too. I take it your pal's been in touch with him?
> 
> GC


Bloke at work told me it was mentioned on Free Radio News on Friday. Probably a little uncomfortable with his notoriety.

Also, guess who just overtook me on Pershore Road? He was a bit keen filtering through the traffic.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (11 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I think it's laughable that he's now trying to stop the video getting out. I've stuck it up on Facebook and Twitter just to make sure it stays alive for a bit.


Apologies if I'm repeating things here, but the clip is available here:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYXYsjLsz78&sns=em


Definitely the bikers fault - should not have attempted to pass so close.


----------



## SilverCyclist (18 Jun 2014)

I had the full unedited version on my Youtube account which after a couple of weeks I received the following:

*Dear Phat Man,*
We have disabled the following material as a result of a third-party notification from Alex Mitchell, claiming that this material is infringing:
*Ducatidragons wipes out cyclist by Buckingham Palace OV13VNM*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNhk0rwZOU8
*Please Note:* Repeated incidents of copyright infringement will result in the deletion of your account and all videos uploaded to that account. In order to prevent this from happening, please delete any videos to which you do not own the rights and refrain from uploading additional videos that infringe on the copyrights of others. For more information about YouTube's copyright policy, please read the _Copyright Tips_ guide.
If one of your postings has been misidentified as infringing, you may submit a counter-notification. Information about this process is in our Help Centre.
Please note that there may be severe legal consequences for filing a false or bad-faith notice.
Yours sincerely,
– The YouTube Team

Bummer really as I still have the video so it sort of appeared on my Dailymotion account, no idea how that happened:


View: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1zqymk_ducatidragons-wipes-out-cyclist-by-buckingham-palace-ov13vnm_webcam


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Jun 2014)

Can't have been at all pleasant for whoever was receiving that call.

Does the person receiving the phone call have a case against the person on the motorbike for the distress caused by what they're liable to have heard?


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (19 Jun 2014)

CBA reading through all these pages, but what a classic attitude by the police woman. Auto assuming the cyclist was at fault. Even admits she didn't see what happened and then made stuff up about who was where when she saw.


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3150986, member: 45"]Any update on the rider?[/QUOTE]
Yep. Still a nobber.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> Yep. Still a nobber.


And apparently still keeping a low(life) profile.


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And apparently still keeping a low(life) profile.


Probably still riding like a tw@ as well.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

Surely after being lambasted on the internet he would have seen the error of his ways and made changes to his life... ... oh, wait, I see the flaw in that already.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2014)

Mr Mitchell's twitter account became active again yesterday. His only tweet reads:

*back again, ready to take on any scum cyclist I meet in the road (even bike lane, I'm not picky)*​


----------



## Markymark (16 Jul 2014)

Good to see he's learnt his lesson. I'm guessing the lesson for everyone else is that the police don't really care.


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Jul 2014)

Haha

What a monumental bellend.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Mr Mitchell's twitter account became active again yesterday. His only tweet reads:
> 
> *back again, ready to take on any scum cyclist I meet in the road (even bike lane, I'm not picky)*​


 

Is it him though?

GC


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2014)

So nothing was done and he's free to go around using his motorbike as a weapon and continue to brag??
Brilliant


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is it him though?
> 
> GC



I don't know. I can't decide if it's more likely that someone would bother to hack his twitter for one tweet, or that someone as arrogant as Mr Alex Mitchell appears to be would tweet it himself.

I haven't decided yet!


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2014)

I've tweeted him just to find out. He blocked me last time so I think it's a new account probably opened by someone else.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Jul 2014)

martint235 said:


> I've tweeted him just to find out. He blocked me last time so I think it's a new account probably opened by someone else.



Ah - perhaps he has deleted his account and thus the username became available again?


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Ah - perhaps he has deleted his account and thus the username became available again?


Although whoever has taken it on is obviously aware of the history of the account. I'll see if I get blocked again


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jul 2014)

It's obviously not him. Just a parody account.


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jul 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> It's obviously not him. Just a parody account.


It has the same twitter name though - as I said, I presume he's closed his completely meaning the name became available to someone else - a bit foolish, but then we knew that about him already.

I presume no-one knows if any action was taken?


----------



## User16625 (5 Sep 2014)

Is there anyway to be able to watch the OP video? God dam youtube copyright stuff makes me want to go out and boil a kitten.


----------



## downfader (7 Sep 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Is there anyway to be able to watch the OP video? God dam youtube copyright stuff makes me want to go out and boil a kitten.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6aJ4WMp3co


Used under the fair use agreement, if he complains about that one then he's in breach of Youtubes own policy it seems.


----------



## User16625 (7 Sep 2014)

downfader said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6aJ4WMp3co
> 
> 
> Used under the fair use agreement, if he complains about that one then he's in breach of Youtubes own policy it seems.




I would have knocked the **** off his motorcycle and asked him how he liked it. 
Also how did his video get on youtube? If he uploaded that himself then wtf!? Do people really shoot themselves in the foot like that?


----------



## Crankarm (7 Sep 2014)

What a c**t! The PCSO was useless as well. I'm sure CCTV in the area would have shown him, as his own footage shows, to have been at fault riding without due care and attention. If he'd done it to me I wouldn't have been so understanding ………….. what a c**t.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Sep 2014)

That daffodil, @Crankarm, is Alexander Philip Harvey Mitchell. If you trawl back to the start of the thread you can learn more.
He lives a mile from me. I don't like his attitude on the road either.

Edit: He got away with it.............almost.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2014)

I'd almost forgotten that Kn*bhead


----------



## Markymark (8 Sep 2014)

He had to take diwn all his web presence which as a freelance web designer would have lost him more money than any fine would have imposed.


----------



## lozcs (9 Sep 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> He had to take diwn all his web presence which as a freelance web designer would have lost him more money than any fine would have imposed.



Oh I don't know - did you see his website, I wouldn't use him for web design as a result of seeing it...

Probably done him a favour!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

I'm sorry, I know I should set a better example but if he did that to me I'd put his teeth down his throat.


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> I'm sorry, I know I should set a better example but if he did that to me I'd put his teeth down his throat.


...in front of a police woman?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

I'd use a suitable distraction technique. "Look, over there - it's George Clooney!"

SMACK!

Only joking of course. In would, alas, confine all thoughts of blood any flailing intestines to my mind.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> I'm sorry, I know I should set a better example but if he did that to me I'd put his teeth down his throat.


I'm inclined to agree, I don't think I would have been the only one that ended up lying in the road with their bike on top of them.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

While I couldn't condone such actions I could quite understand . To my mind that was a deliberate act. An assault. Having been assaulted once the.offender stops for more confrontation so it might not be unreasonable to have an honestly held belief that he was about to assault again, twot him and claim self defence.


----------



## stowie (9 Sep 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I would have knocked the **** off his motorcycle and asked him how he liked it.
> Also how did his video get on youtube? If he uploaded that himself then wtf!? Do people really shoot themselves in the foot like that?



Yep, he filmed himself and then uploaded this footage to youtube. Then took it down when it started to go viral. When everyone started to re-upload he started to invoke copyright to get them taken down. Genius. Even the posters on motorbike forums were calling him a nobber.

I have no idea how successful his business is, but on the evidence of this incident I wouldn't leave him in charge of anything more dangerous than a plastic spoon.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

How can he invoke copyright when he himself had placed it in the public domain for free? Sounds like a bigger chump than we had originally thought.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Sep 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> ...in front of a police woman?


I'd have liked to see her chase after a cyclist whilst wearing _*that* _coat!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

There'll be no female officers left soon. A disproportionate number are failing the fitness test.


----------



## cd365 (9 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> There'll be no female officers left soon. A disproportionate number are failing the fitness test.


For real?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

Certainly here in Westshire the failure have been almost all women.

Last test I did I was lined up next to a lady Bobby I knkw. Ahead good copper, very fit, a national standard hockey player but she's barely 5' tall. I was barely loping along by the end of the test but her little legs were working overtime, easily double the paces I was taking.

She passed, but was pooped. In aerobic terms she's probably fitter than I am, yet i was barely breathing heavily. The test is loaded against shorter people, and women are on average shorter than men. Certain ethnicities tend also to be much shorter, so I can see that'll be a problem too.

Very crude, a poor way of measuring fitness, an easy way of making life easy for unfit but tall people, but hard for fit people who are of shorter stature.

And then what of those who are aerobically fit but who lack upper body strength. They've caught their hypothetical villain but are incapable of hanging on the them if they resist. It's a joke, and Tom Winsor hasn't a clue.

Anyway, yeah, it could impact on the number of female officers.


----------



## Cycling Dan (9 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Certainly here in Westshire the failure have been almost all women.
> 
> Last test I did I was lined up next to a lady Bobby I knkw. Ahead good copper, very fit, a national standard hockey player but she's barely 5' tall. I was barely loping along by the end of the test but her little legs were working overtime, easily double the paces I was taking.
> 
> ...


I see your point but at some point it's going to get physical where you may need to arrest someone who is resisting. No point having 5 officers sent to do the job of 2 as the 5 are not strong enough to get the job done. This is not just based at women however as there are many examples where males can't do it but due to the way women are built or the people who are small and strength weak it's going to be more difficult for them to do the physical side of the job in comparison.


----------



## cd365 (9 Sep 2014)

Give them tasers!


----------



## Cycling Dan (9 Sep 2014)

cd365 said:


> Give them tasers!


Might as well give them a real weapon. 
Also tazers can be ineffective.

We will give the physically weak police officers guns and they can just shoot people. Works well for the American police force.


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Sep 2014)

stowie said:


> ....... he started to invoke copyright to get them taken down. Genius.
> 
> ... I have no idea how successful his business is, but on the evidence of this incident I wouldn't leave him in charge of anything more dangerous than a plastic spoon,


Old website/company - Intalex Ltd. New company Studio Koban Limited - it will be interesting to see if his design skills have improved any when he finally puts up a new site.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2014)

He started another one called Koko Cube Ltd.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> How can he invoke copyright when he himself had placed it in the public domain for free? Sounds like a bigger chump than we had originally thought.



Well that's not how copyright (law) works. Does not become "public domain" merely by his having published it online - it's still his copyright till (I think) 50 years after his death. Enforcing said copyright is a different matter of course, but it's still his "property"

Note, none of this means he isn't a twat of course


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (20 Sep 2014)

He (the motorcyclist) has had the Twitter account of The Cycling Lawyer suspended - don't know what over but here's a link to the website:
http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/
http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/suspension-of-my-twitter-account.html
Got this from this video posted recently: (thumbnail implies video has been removed but it hasn't -)


----------



## glenn forger (20 Sep 2014)

VRN published on Twitter by Porter, Mitchell complained.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2014)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> He (the motorcyclist) has had the Twitter account of The Cycling Lawyer suspended - don't know what over but here's a link to the website:
> http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/
> http://thecyclingsilk.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/suspension-of-my-twitter-account.html
> Got this from this video posted recently: (thumbnail implies video has been removed but it hasn't -)



Thanks for posting that TC. Our Alex really is quite spectacularly stupid, isn't he?


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2014)

Wow watching that video, with the slow motion and information is very revealing, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cycling Dan (20 Sep 2014)

Copyright infringement will get it.
Thing is that will ruin that guys videos for cycling.
You lose a lot of benefits when your account has a strike.


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Sep 2014)

I'd like to comment on this video, but I can't stop shaking my head in disbelief! Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2014)

He's Back.....................WTF, if the police don't take action by banning him he could kill someone.
Money sorts everything....................Nobber


----------



## Lisat (21 Sep 2014)

Twat


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2014)

Saw this link on Twitter to something called Ducati news, so it's nice to see it reported somewhere he might look.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Saw this link on Twitter to something called Ducati news, so it's nice to see it reported somewhere he might look.


The Ducati riders replies are much the same as on here.


----------



## jazzkat (21 Sep 2014)




----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2014)

Does anyone know if the video WAS passed on to the police????


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Does anyone know if the video WAS passed on to the police????


It was, as far as I know there was no further action


----------



## glenn forger (21 Sep 2014)

Apart from Alex, whose life now seems to be devoted to sniffing round the internet bullying people into removing the clip. The silly sausage.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Sep 2014)

Police aren't interested. They're too busy stopping cyclists cycling in cycle lanes. Wasn't there a nobber cop present anyway when the motorcyclist rode into the cyclist knocking him off who totally misread the situation?


----------



## Milzy (21 Sep 2014)

Spent about an hour going through this thread. Unbelievable, the vid is on my facebook, hope people share it.


----------



## downfader (21 Sep 2014)

raleighnut said:


> He's Back.....................WTF, if the police don't take action by banning him he could kill someone.
> Money sorts everything....................Nobber


I have been shown a twitter account user that claims to be the motorcyclist. In various tweets there are brags and boasts about the damage he wishes to inflict....


----------



## downfader (21 Sep 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Police aren't interested. They're too busy stopping cyclists cycling in cycle lanes. Wasn't there a nobber cop present anyway when the motorcyclist rode into the cyclist knocking him off who totally misread the situation?


No lets not conflate that into the equation.. that was an honest mistake and nothing to do with this. Probably an inexperience copper in an area he didnt know well and who also did the right thing by being a Gent and apologising...


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2014)

User said:


> He? Gent?


Reference to "why are you cycling on a path(cycle lane)" rozzer


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2014)

downfader said:


> No lets not conflate that into the equation.. that was an honest mistake and nothing to do with this. Probably an inexperience copper in an area he didnt know well and who also did the right thing by being a Gent and apologising...


Watch the video..............................................................................She probably wouldn't like being called a gent.
In the policewomans defence (if there is any) the idiot motorcyclist did not give her any chance with his ranting on.
The TWAT


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2014)

User said:


> I am clearly confused here. Are we now talking about something different from the original incident?


Yes, some tangent that they went on about. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHMLMKE1tOk


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Yes, some tangent that they went on about.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHMLMKE1tOk



You've jumped threads Dan.


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2014)

raleighnut said:


> You've jumped threads Dan.


Down faders reply was to the cycle lane copper comment which sparked off a mini tangent


----------



## cd365 (22 Sep 2014)

That guy is such a *insert swear word*. He is still trying to hide the fact that he deliberately knock down a cyclist. Why has he not been prosecuted for it? Why has the cyclist not took it further? The slow motion on that video is so revealing, how he accelerated just as he was alongside the cyclist!


----------



## glenn forger (22 Sep 2014)

anyone had a deep security clearance recently? It's common with government contracts and it goes deep, not just criminal convictions but social media too. Anything on the internet that could embarrass. I think it's safe to say Mr Mitchell won't be getting any government contracts.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2014)

glenn forger said:


> anyone had a deep security clearance recently? It's common with government contracts and it goes deep, not just criminal convictions but social media too. Anything on the internet that could embarrass. I think it's safe to say Mr Mitchell won't be getting any government contracts.


Plus the fact he's probably sh*t at his chosen profession as well. If someone thinks they can post stuff and then delete it weeks later then they ain't got much of an idea of t'internet.


----------



## glenn forger (22 Sep 2014)

It looks like Mitchell went running to Twitter to complain about his VRN being posted, so the Cycling Silk got suspended, he's back now and I think the fake Mitchell one's been shut.


----------



## downfader (22 Sep 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Down faders reply was to the cycle lane copper comment which sparked off a mini tangent


I wasnt trying to derail it, just Crankarm mentioned something I felt was slightly irrelevant here. 

Back to the OP


----------



## mickle (22 Sep 2014)

Has anyone actually reported the incident to the polis or are we all sitting around thinking someone else is going to do it?


----------



## gaz (23 Sep 2014)

mickle said:


> Has anyone actually reported the incident to the polis or are we all sitting around thinking someone else is going to do it?


It was reported. To my knowledge no further action was taken. At best he got a letter through the door telling him to buck his ideas up.

In any case, he has been pretty much messed over by this from social media. I think he learnt his lesson, hopefully not just regarding posting it online.


----------



## mickle (23 Sep 2014)

A thrashing by social media isn't my idea of justice. He assaulted that poor man and then lied to a polis. Aren't there laws against this sort of thing? What does it tell us about policing in this country.and what can we as vulnerable road users with access to the Internet do to change it? I feel a letter to my mp coming on...


----------



## KneesUp (8 Apr 2015)

Did your MP reply?


----------



## downfader (8 Apr 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Did your MP reply?


+1


----------



## mickle (10 Apr 2015)

I don't have time to write emails! Jeez!


----------

